# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Março 2017



## Gilmet (1 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## david 6 (1 Mar 2017 às 00:31)

actual: *10.2ºC*


----------



## criz0r (1 Mar 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia, mais um dia muito semelhante ao de ontem de céu encoberto e vento em geral fraco. 
A noite de resto foi tranquila sem registo de chuva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (1 Mar 2017 às 12:32)

Boas.

Dia escuro e _amarelado_ por aqui, o vento segue fraco.

A mínima foi de *10,0ºC*.


----------



## MSantos (1 Mar 2017 às 17:10)

Boa tarde!

Após uns dia de ausência estou de volta! 

Aqui por Leiria temos tido um dia essencialmente muito nublado, por agora a estação Leiria(Centro) marca 14.7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Mar 2017 às 20:18)

Por aqui o 1º dia de Março foi marcado por nebulosidade praticamente durante todo o dia.


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Mar 2017 às 20:28)

E a nebulosidade continua a marcar o nosso Inverno.

Ribeiras continuam com um fluxo normal.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2017 às 22:30)

Boas,
T.máxima: 15,9ºC
T.minima: 10,0ºC
T.actual: 11,8ºC
_______

Esta manhã desloquei-me à zona oeste, ao antigo 2º local de seguimento Monte Bom, Mafra.
Por incrivel que pareça ainda vi alguns terrenos com as marcas das ervas queimadas, e já vai mais de 1 mês daqueles potentes geadas.
Em conversa com os familiares, lá me disseram que foram geadas muito fortes, dizendo mesmo que fizeram lembrar tempos de infância(estamos a falar de  pessoas com 60/70 anos), dada a magnitude da geada. Em termos de impacto, grande area de ervas queimadas, e aquelas flores chamada jarros morreram queimadas de geada.
Falando em Precipitação /Hidrografia , vi ribeiras com caudal normal, paisagens verdejantes espectaculares(Principalmente nos arredores dos Cheleiros) . Basicamente entre Alcabideche até ao norte de Mafra, neste área geografica acho que a palavra seca não faz sentido algum. Alias se houvesse seca os meus familiares tinham se queixado.
Foto tirada esta manhã na Pedra Amassada, Mafra.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Mar 2017 às 22:55)

Quanto ao evento de Sabado, o vento já não será nada de especial, pelo menos para o clima desta zona.
Com sorte nem bate a rajada de 82 km/h registada numa noite de lestada  em janeiro deste ano lol


----------



## criz0r (2 Mar 2017 às 10:14)

Bom dia, hoje antes de chegar ao local de trabalho apercebi-me de uma conversa entre o motorista do autocarro e uma senhora que me despertou curiosidade.
Dizia o motorista " Hoje? Minha senhora hoje já não existem Invernos frios, temos por vezes alguma chuva em Abril mas nada de especial".
Digamos que em apenas uma frase, o motorista resumiu um pouco do que têm sido os últimos Invernos em matéria de pluviosidade e temperatura pelo menos nesta região. Se quem não tem um conhecimento tão abrangente desta área já faz estas afirmações então que dizer de nós que é o nosso "Pão de cada dia".

Em Entrecampos por agora, Céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:06)

jonas_87 disse:


> Quanto ao evento de Sabado, o vento já não será nada de especial, pelo menos para o clima desta zona.
> Com sorte nem bate a rajada de 82 km/h registada numa noite de lestada  em janeiro deste ano lol



Não esperava nada  a actual previsão do GFS, para se ter noção por aqui passou de vento a *40 km/h* para os actuais *61 km/h*, com rajadas de *100 km/h*, grande disparo, ainda que o modelo esteja bem isolado nesta previsão, vamos ver. O aviso amarelo vai até às 0:00 de dia 4, e a madrugada de sábado vai tar vento nulo é ? lol


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2017 às 11:40)

os dados de ontem foram minima de 7.9ºC, maxima de 17.7ºC, esteve praticamente todo o dia encoberto

hoje sigo com 17.4ºC algumas nuvens mas hoje com algum sol, que venha a chuva amanhã


----------



## MSantos (2 Mar 2017 às 12:10)

Bom dia!

Mais um dia cinzentão aqui em Leiria, por agora céu nublado e 17.3ºC em Leiria(Centro).


----------



## miguel (2 Mar 2017 às 13:24)

O GFS anda a lidar mal com a depressão de Sábado de madrugada ora cava ora não lol mas não tá já sozinho o WRF está forte em vento na madrugada de Sábado... o IPMA e que não vê nada disto porque o aviso de vento amanha não acho que se justifique... sábado entre as 0h e as 06h deve ser aviso laranja então nos distrito de Lisboa ou Setúbal...

Mínima de *7,3ºC*

Agora muito sol e *17,5ºC *com vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Mar 2017 às 17:13)

Bem, Primavera à porta, as árvores mais rápidas já cospem folhas pelos ramos, principalmente aquelas que já deram flor esbranquiçada/rosada.

Manhã de Inverno e tarde de Verão


----------



## david 6 (2 Mar 2017 às 23:53)

minima: *5.9ºC*
maxima: *17.8ºC*
actual: *10.3ºC*


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2017 às 00:36)

Boa noite

Últimos três dias com céu muito nublado a encoberto, nuvens predominantes foram os estratocumulus e cumulus que, apesar de não terem produzido precipitação mensurável, compuseram céus esteticamente interessantes.
Enquanto se espera pelos dois eventos significativos de sexta e sábado, ficam algumas fotos mais calmas...

*28 Fevereiro*

*Tejo na Póvoa de S.Iria* ao fim da tarde e poente, com preia-mar de lua cheia às 16:44. Nível das águas significativamente elevado. Sinais de primavera precoce nas florações. Vento nulo.

17:20 N






18:07 NW





18:08 SW





18:15 SSW





18:22 SW





18:28 NW






*1 Março*

*Belém*, céus ameaçadores mas totalmente "inofensivos": nem um pingo de precipitação observado.
10:53 N





*Carcavelos*
11:37 SW





11:37 S





11:40 SW Curiosas falsas "funnel clouds", ou talvez não? Mantiveram-se durante vários minutos, mas sem movimento detectável. Serão apenas efeitos do movimento ascensional da humidade marítima condensada na base da nuvem.





11:42 SW





11:44 SSW





*2 Março*

*Casal da Serra, Póvoa S.Iria*, ao pôr-do-sol, e depois de um dia com nebulosidade baixa de estratotocumulus com abertas, apareceram as primeiras nuvens médias e altas associadas à frente em aproximação:

18:50 W


----------



## Candy (3 Mar 2017 às 02:12)

Boas
Hoje ao fim do dia parecia que Peniche ficou coberta por um manto negro.


----------



## Candy (3 Mar 2017 às 04:44)

Parece um  diluvio por Peniche. Já dura há mais de 5 minutos 
Vale-nos o bom escoamento para o mar!!!


----------



## rick80 (3 Mar 2017 às 05:55)

Pelo Juncal chove com intensidade já há pelo menos 30 minutos ... 

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 07:10)

Que temporal que se abateu aqui!  eu acordei com chuva e vento fortissimos, já anda uma cadeira de plástico no meio da rua


----------



## Teya (3 Mar 2017 às 08:23)

Bom dia, desde as 5 horas +- que chove moderado sem parar, algum vento fraco com rajadas moderadas mas nada de extraordinário e as gaivotas decidiram todas vir para terra. 
hPa 1008
8,8ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

Boas,

Como previsto a máxima já foi registada durante a madrugada, *13,0ºC.*
Neste momento sigo com apenas *8,2ºC* , a temperatura manter-se-á baixa ao longo do dia.
O acumulado segue nos *11 mm *a somar, chove moderado.
Esperam-se bons acumulados.
Em termos de vento nada de relevante a apontar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 09:03)

Bom dia a todos! A chuva forte nesta zona, é generalizada desde as 5h. E pelo radar é para continuar...


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 09:35)

Chove torrencialmente agora! Muito forte e gotas bem grandes!


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 09:53)

Bom dia, até que enfim! Foi preciso chegar a Março para ver um temporal à moda antiga!
Mais uma vez acordei com as rajadas de vento a empurrarem as persianas para dentro e a chuva diga-se de passagem que era diluviana, esta situação prolongou-se durante cerca de 1h30m.
Com tudo isto, não tivesse eu a minha estação em "aperfeiçoamento" poderia afirmar que as rajadas andavam pelos 70/80 km/h.
Condições actuais de chuva fraca por Entrecampos e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:04)

desde o inicio forte desde ai tem se mantido sempre chuva moderada persistente 
curioso que a minha minima  até agora foi de *8ºC* e sigo com *8.2ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:06)

A estação de referência voltou a ter sinal, deixo aqui os dados relativos ao vento, não foram nada de especial, mas aqui ficam.
Rajada  máxima de *71 km/h* por volta das 6:07.
Os valores mais altos logo abaixo foram *69 km/h* (6:02) *64 km/h* (6:00)  *63 km/h* (6:48)  e *61 km/h* (5:58). Vento a sério tenho que ter lestada ou nortada violenta com céu limpo para a serra entrar em jogo e chegar cá aceleração doida do costume.


----------



## Edward (3 Mar 2017 às 10:07)

Bom dia.

Belo evento de precipitação generalizada. Aqui tem caído uma chuva moderada e contínua desde a madrugada, proporcionando belos acumulados de precipitação, que já vão nos *27,7 mm*.**

A temperatura neste momento encontra-se nos *9,8ºC*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:18)

Por aqui sente-se a temperatura a descer bastante. Já está bastante frio...


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2017 às 10:25)

Por aqui a madrugada foi de muita chuva o inicio da manha está a ser marcado por chuva muito muito forte torrencial até.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 10:27)

Bom dia

Madrugada e manhã de chuva moderada, *10,7mm* acumulados. 

*7,2ºC*, a descer.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Até ao momento, a estação amadora com registo mais elevado de rajada máxima é a da Praia Grande, Sintra.
Rajada máxima: *89 km/h* (7:43)

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:38)

Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Granizo por aqui e rajadas bem violentas.
Celula valente aqui.
6,9ºC!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 10:57)

Aqui na região de Leiria a frente já está a passar e o pós-frontal a entrar. Pelas imagens de satélite e pelo radar o pós-frontal parece ser bom...


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:07)

A celula com granizo fez a temperatura cair aos *6,7ºC* minima do dia.
T.actual: *7,2ºC*
Acumulado: *13 mm*

Há um claro aumento da velocidade do vento, sopra a 31 km/h ( aqui a 2 kms a norte da estação sopra mais).
Já oiço estalos na porta do prédio.
A sensação térmica ronda os 2ºC/3ºC


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Forte aguaceiro com granizo à mistura. Vento com rajadas fortes e sensação de queda acentuada da temperatura.


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

Trovão em Cacilhas. Temperatura baixou 2graus numa hora.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:21)

AMFC disse:


> Forte aguaceiro com granizo à mistura. Vento com rajadas fortes e sensação de queda acentuada da temperatura.



Essa celula quando passou aqui produziu belas rajadas, eram só folhas e algum lixo no ar, _fez-me logo lembrar _ actual previsao do estofex que está um pouco agressiva. Embora não tenha sido nada de outro mundo, foi incrível a mudança repentina,entrou-me granizo pela chaminé.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 11:26)

Aqui pouco a relatar, chuva moderada de madrugada e inicio da manhã, acumulados *9,0mm* e uma rajada máxima de* 53km/h,* o aviso do ipma para esta tarde de rajadas de 80km/h é uma palhaçada, a não ser nalguma célula muito localizada. 

*9,4ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## aisa43 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:27)

Bom dia ! Que grande estoiro aqui em Alcântara !!! e a seguir vem sol?


----------



## Aspvl (3 Mar 2017 às 11:28)

Vento intensificou-se por momentos. Há pouco ouvi um trovão!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:34)

miguel disse:


> Aqui pouco a relatar, chuva moderada de madrugada e inicio da manhã, acumulados *9,0mm* e uma rajada máxima de* 53km/h,* o aviso do ipma para esta tarde de rajadas de 80km/h é uma palhaçada, a não ser nalguma célula muito localizada.
> 
> *9,4ºC* e vento fraco



Deixa ver como corre a tarde, o Arome até está interessante em termos de vento. 
(wow o maior resignado do forum na previsao de vento a defender o IPMA LOL )
Nota: IPMA até meteu na descrição do aviso LITORAL em caps lock


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:36)

Bom dia!
Até que enfim alguma animação. Acumulados 3,6mm e a temperatura vai nos 8,3ºC.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Mar 2017 às 11:42)

Bom dia.

Mínima de *8,9.ºC*. Neste momento sigo com *11,9.ºC*.

Destaque para a chuva registada durante a madrugada. 

O dia amanheceu cinzento, sendo que nos últimos minutos o sol marcou presença por breves instantes. No entanto, neste momento, o céu volta a ficar cinzento. O vento vai soprando de forma moderada, por vezes com rajadas mais intensas.


----------



## meko60 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

Há pouco o cenário para E :


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 11:43)

Chove neste momento, a temperatura a descer *8,8ºC* com vento fraco 

Acumulados *9,4mm*


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 11:46)

Mais granizo mas em dimensões menores, as celulas vêm sempre acompanhados com muito vento, bem interessante.
Rajada de *79 km/h* agora mesmo.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 11:50)

Boas!
O dia segue bastante interessante. Acordei de madrugada com a chuva a bater na janela, e há cerca de 1h caiu algum granizo de pequenas dimensões, e até ouvi um trovão.
O acumulado segue nos *11,5 mm*.


----------



## Tufao André (3 Mar 2017 às 12:00)

Bom dia!
Dia verdadeiramente invernoso e com tudo a que se tem direito 
Por aqui ja houve chuva intensa, alguns períodos de granizo pequeno, rajadas fortes/muito fortes de vento do quadrante oeste, um trovão enorme e isolado pelas 11h e tal e ha minutos sol! 
De momento cai um aguaceiro moderado e o acumulado ja vai nos *15 mm! *
Muito frio, a temperatura ronda os 9 graus, mas ja esteve menos


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:02)

Reina o sol embora esteja frio.
Algumas torres a NO.
Bons seguimentos, está na hora de bulir.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2017 às 12:12)

Por aqui abateu-se um temporal vento muito forte granizo de pequenas dimensões e chuva muito forte assim é que é!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:24)

Vários aguaceiros torrenciais com granizo, vento a aumentar e temperatura a cair...


----------



## homem do mar (3 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

boas por aqui caiu uma bela camada de granizo e começou entretanto a trovejar.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:35)

muito escuro a W e NW

EDIT 2MIN  depois: vento ficou doido do nada


----------



## mhenriques (3 Mar 2017 às 12:39)

Boas, para amanhã de manhã está prevista uma elevação marítima, que vai coincidir com a maré "cheia". a minha questão é: quando o ipma prevê essa elevação, já está a contar com a altura da maré ou é a somar?


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:42)

granizo agora!!!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2017 às 12:43)

Por aqui depois de um final de madrugada e inicio de manhã bem chuvosos, eis que ao meio da manhã o céu começou a abrir, mas durou pocuco tempo, até que agora ao meio-dia se abateu uma bela chuvada acompanhada de vento moderado a forte.
acumulado: 13.21 mm


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2017 às 12:47)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos uma manhã chuvosa e com algum frio. Agora já estamos no pós-frontal e por isso a tarde promete vir a ser animada por aguaceiros.  

Por agora 9.9ºC e 16.8mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (3 Mar 2017 às 13:05)

Boas.

Caiu agora um aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura. Sigo com 10,2ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 13:06)

Rajadas impressionantes neste momento. Há muito tempo que não via a árvore daqui da frente a curvar tanto.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 13:06)

Tempo a aquecer estão 12,8ºC e muito sol...  9,6mm até agora e rajada máxima de 53km/h


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 13:13)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Temperatura a descer a pique.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 13:34)

Mammatus há bocado:


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Mas que grande trovoada !
Granizo também tem caído


----------



## WMeteo (3 Mar 2017 às 13:36)

Neste momento, registo de chuva acompanhada por algum granizo e trovoada aqui pelo sul do concelho de Torres Vedras.

Actualização: A temperatura segue nos *9,5.ºC*.


----------



## VimDePantufas (3 Mar 2017 às 13:46)

Monumental queda de granizo  neste momento, ( Épico)


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 13:48)

Os aguaceiros fortes continuam e aumenta bastante o vento...

Edit: Chuva torrencial com granizo agora!


----------



## DRC (3 Mar 2017 às 13:49)

Boa tarde,
Trovoada na Póvoa de Santa Iria, com chuva forte e queda de granizo, que chegou a ficar na estrada e nos jardins.


----------



## Candy (3 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

Aguaceiro fortíssimo acompanhados de fortes rajadas de vento e algumas pedrinhas (poucas) de granizo. Deixou-me os vidros embaciados!


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 14:09)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os aguaceiros fortes continuam e aumenta bastante o vento...
> 
> Edit: Chuva torrencial com granizo agora!


Aguaceiros fortíssimos e persistentes aqui. Tem chovido bastante...


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 14:09)

Mais um comboio de Aguaceiros a NW, devem estar a caminho da margem Sul.


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

Tiagolco disse:


> Mammatus há bocado:





Aguaceiros moderados com granizo pequeno à mistura, 2 - 3 mm, não acumulou por se derreter logo. Trovoada também na última meia hora. Passaram algumas células de eco amarelo/laranja. Descida de temperatura notável após cada aguaceiro mas o sol nos intervalos é forte.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Cenário quase preto atrás do meu prédio. Vou lá fora espreitar


----------



## remember (3 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

Já não ouvia trovoada por estes lados, há bastante tempo... Choveu bem durante uns 30/40m com granizo à mistura, agora parece ter acalmado um pouco.
A temperatura essa desceu a pique, sigo com 8,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 14:18)

Granizada!!!!


----------



## Rachie (3 Mar 2017 às 14:24)

Caiu agora mesmo granizo em Almada


----------



## StormRic (3 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

Aspecto típico das nuvens nas células que produzem granizo, aqui na *Póvoa* há minutos atrás:

*14:10* WSW






SSW





a propósito, desde o dia 28 que tenho observado algumas andorinhas...  ou estão enganadas, ou o norte de África está já muito quente e prevêem uma primavera precoce. Na segunda foto em cima à direita está uma, por exemplo.


----------



## CapitaoFantasma (3 Mar 2017 às 14:34)

Boa tarde!
Pela Baía de Cascais também caíu granizo!


----------



## Gilmet (3 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Boa tarde,

Sucessivos aguaceiros de granizo e *7,9ºC* de temperatura, valor baixo para esta hora, e próximo do mínimo diário de *7,7ºC*.

Vento moderado com rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 14:45)

Rajada máxima a pouco de 61km/h

12,2ºC


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Mar 2017 às 14:58)

Granizo com alguma intensidade durante cerca de 1 minuto. Dimensões não muito grandes.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 15:06)

tem sido tarde de aguaceiros, neste momento chuva fraco e sigo com *7.6ºC* que é a minima do dia


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Aqui agora 9,6ºC depois de uma linha de chuva moderada com algum granizo ao inicio mas sem ser nada de relevante 

Acumulados até agora 10,2mm e uma rajada máxima de 61km/h


----------



## MSantos (3 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui temos tempo de aguaceiros intercalados por curtos períodos de Sol, com 17.8mm.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Mar 2017 às 16:12)

Após o último episódio de algum granizo e trovoada, registado ao início da tarde e aqui relatado, registo novamente um aguaceiro, acompanhado de granizo, desta vez mais intenso, cobrindo algumas partes do terreno de branco, particularmente junto às ervilhas, couves e morangos. Este episódio de granizo foi acompanhado por dois trovões.

Neste momento não chove. O vento sopra de forma fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 16:23)

Por aqui abre o Sol pela primeira vez hoje...


----------



## Reportorio (3 Mar 2017 às 16:39)

Em Alverca há 1/2 hora atrás granizou um bom bocado.


----------



## remember (3 Mar 2017 às 16:54)

StormRic disse:


> Aspecto típico das nuvens nas células que produzem granizo, aqui na *Póvoa* há minutos atrás:
> 
> *14:10* WSW
> 
> ...



Já desde o meio do mês que elas andam por aqui...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

A tarde por aqui tem sido marcada por períodos de aguaceiros acompanhados por vento moderado.
Por agora vai espreitando o sol.


----------



## WMeteo (3 Mar 2017 às 17:48)

Neste momento regressa novamente a chuva e o vento moderado.

Temperatura situa-se nos *9,8.ºC*.

Actualização: Queda da temperatura, que segue agora nos *9.ºC*.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 18:01)

Por Coimbra caiu uma forte granizada pouco antes das 17h, notável descida da temperatura.

18mm acumulados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

No site da Protecção Civil já contam umas 3 ou 4 ocorrências de quedas de árvores devido ao vento moderado a forte que se tem feito sentir no distrito de Santarém.


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 18:47)

Aguaceiro moderado neste momento. Arrefeceu bastante de há 2 horas atrás.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Mar 2017 às 18:54)

Chegou agora de novo os aguaceiros acompanhados de vento moderado a forte.


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 19:03)

outro aguaceiro bom


----------



## WMeteo (3 Mar 2017 às 19:15)

Nova mínima do dia, *8,6.ºC*, valor registado neste momento.


----------



## vortex (3 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Boas!Acumulados por aqui 13,5mm .Temperatura actual 10,1ºC (min. de 7,7ºC e máx. de13,4ºC) Hr 71% . Vento de Oeste a rondar os 20Kmh.


----------



## António josé Sales (3 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Resumo do dia de hoje.

Durante a madrugada e até ao meio da manhã houve períodos de chuva por vezes forte e persistente acompanhada de algum vento,o resto da manhã foi marcado por aguaceiros fortes vento muito forte e granizo de pequenas dimensões sem acumulação há tarde os aguaceiros foram menos frequentes mas ocorreram dois moderados a fortes um por volta das 15:30 h e outro no final do dia
De realçar a baixa temperatura do dia de hoje que caía ainda mais quando ocorriam os aguaceiros.
Analisados estes factores foi um bom evento, amanhã e domingo espero alguma chuva moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 21:50)

Boas noites,

Grande surpresa agora ao consultar os registos de temperatura, tive minima de 5,8ºC.
Até às 12:00 a minima era de 6,7ºC da celula com granizo das 11h. Os 5,8ºC acredito que tenham sido registados às 14:00 e tal , altura que caiu uma granizada monumental em Cascais, as pedras de granizo tinham tamanho de ervilhas.
O vento soprou forte e não era somente quando vinham celulas, observando na rua em zonas expostas, abertas temos logo outra noção.

Dados de hoje:
Minima: *5,8ºC*
Máxima: *13,0ºC*
Acumulado: *14,5 mm*
Rajada máxima de vento: *79 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *40 km/h*
Nº de rajadas superiores a 70 km/h: *5
*
O windchill não terá passado os *7/8ºC* ao longo do dia, até vi por cá chaminés a fumegar.Dia gélido.

*Top Rajadas*:

Sobral Monte Agraço: *96 km/h*
Praia Grande,Sintra: *89 km/h*
Santa Cruz, Torres Vedras: *85 km/h*
Moinho do Pinheiro Manso, Torres Vedras: *84 km/h*
Pai do Vento, Alcabideche: *79 km/h*

Os modelos dão agravamento para madrugada, nomeadamente chuva e vento, vamos ver.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

Durante a madrugada lá passou a dupla frente, o resto do dia foi marcado por um belo pós-frontal. Infelizmente passei o dia todo ocupado, pelo que não presenciei muita chuva nem tirei fotos. 

Mínima de *8ºC* durante a passagem de um aguaceiro e máxima de *13,3ºC* (Já tinha saudades deste frio fresco de pós-frontal)

Acumulado de *16 mm* em Porto Salvo e *19,5 mm *na Amadora. 

Daqui a pouco de madrugada vem mais chuva e também promete no Domingo, é sempre bom começar o mês com algum avanço na chuva (tal como aconteceu em Janeiro e Fevereiro, coincidência)


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Parece que às 14:39 ocorreu rajada máxima de *109 km/h* na praia Grande, Sintra. 
Lidera assim o top rajada.
Link da estação
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/beachcampgrande


----------



## miguel (3 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

Boas

Aqui a rajada máxima não foi alem dos 61km/h ao pé dos 80 do aviso amarelo 

Precipitação total 10,4mm

Máxima de 14,4ºC
Mínima de 8,0ºC

Agora tudo calmo, de madrugada vai chover e fazer algum vento mas já nada de relevante ao pé do temporal que chegou a ser mostrado... Venha o calor


----------



## luismeteo3 (3 Mar 2017 às 22:37)

Boa noite a todos. No radar vê-se mais chuva a entrar dentro em pouco tempo, principalmente na zona centro...


----------



## Zulo (3 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

Olá a todos.

Não tenho dados certos,mas as rajadas foram de tal forma que a minha caniçada do terraço partiu AO MEIO, durante a noite(só de manhã reparei)...
Tendo em conta que a mesma foi colocada por ser resistente até ao impacto de bolas de futebol,dá para ter uma ideia! Foi bastante vento mesmo... Neste momento céu encoberto,não chove.


----------



## AMFC (3 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Já chove fraco, no radar vê-se uma enorme mancha embora de fraca intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 23:11)

Temperatura actual e mínima: *3,5ºC  *

Máxima: *11,4ºC*

Precipitação acumulada:

Moinho de Vento: *26,9mm*
Coimbra (Aeródromo): *26,4mm*
Pólo II da UC: *19,3mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *19mm*
Coimbra (Bencanta): *17,2mm*

**


----------



## criz0r (3 Mar 2017 às 23:32)

Boa noite, dia marcado essencialmente por aguaceiros de toda a espécie fracos/fortes e de granizo com alguma trovoada ao início da manhã.
Por agora a noite segue com céu muito nublado e vento moderado. 10,5ºC actuais.
Segundo o radar já se vê qualquer coisa por entre a virga,


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Mar 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite!
Vai chovendo fraco por aqui.
O acumulado segue nos *15,7 mm*.
A madrugada promete ser chuvosa.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Mar 2017 às 23:37)

Granizo na A14 (Coimbra - Figueira da Foz)





Foto de Luís Lopes


----------



## david 6 (3 Mar 2017 às 23:46)

minima: *5.6ºC*
maxima: *11.3ºC*
acumulado: *20.2mm*

actual sigo com *6ºC*, à pouco já se via estrelas mas neste momento o céu já se tapou de novo, que venha mais chuvinha , que o dia de hoje deu para tudo


----------



## jotasetubal (3 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

Hoje a reportar de Grandola.
Acabei de vir de Setúbal e não apanhei chuva. Inclusive a estrada estava maioritariamente seca. 
Começou agora a pingar. Pelo que vejo no radar, ainda deve vir uma boa quantidade de água.
Quanto à temperatura, o carro indicava 9 graus, embora antes de alcácer tenha descido até aos 5 graus.



Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2017 às 01:02)

já vai chovendo fraco, *6.9ºC*


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (4 Mar 2017 às 01:47)

Depois de um dia com alguns aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de granizo e trovoada, em que acalmou ao fim do dia, volta a chover mas de forma moderada e contínua.

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (4 Mar 2017 às 01:56)

Boa madrugada, chuva moderada e certinha por aqui desde a 1h. Que bom é ouvir este som das beiras a cair  .
Vento fraco e 9,6ºC.


----------



## Tufao André (4 Mar 2017 às 01:57)

Após este pós-frontal belissimo que deu para ter tudo, começou a chover fraco desde as 23h por aqui. 
Desde as 0h a chuva tem aumentado de intensidade em alguns momentos, estando ja mais moderada! 
Ainda não ha trovoada, apenas chuva persistente e 9 graus. Vento nulo (incrível!! nem parece que houve temporal...)


----------



## Zulo (4 Mar 2017 às 02:00)

Tufao André disse:


> Ainda não ha trovoada



Boa noite,está prevista trovoada para esta noite?
Um abraço


----------



## david 6 (4 Mar 2017 às 02:36)

vai chovendo moderado persistente 
7.5ºC


----------



## MSantos (4 Mar 2017 às 02:45)

david 6 disse:


> vai chovendo moderado persistente
> 7.5ºC



Aqui em Santo Estêvão também!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2017 às 07:36)

Boas,

Grande acumulado por aqui: *30,3 mm*
Juntando aos *14,7 mm *de ontem, a média mensal está practicamente feita.
Solos saturados _again_.

Olhando para o wunderground parece  que por cá foi a zona de maiores acumulados.

Monte Estoril, Cascais: *33, 8 mm*
Pampilheira, Cascais. *32,2 mm
*
Na senda dos _mini-tornados_, venha o mini verão.* *


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mar 2017 às 10:08)

Por cá hoje só choveu de madrugada agora sigo com sol e algumas nuvens não espero mais nada hoje amanhã deverá vir mais chuva.


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2017 às 10:47)

Boas

Mínima de *9,0ºC*

A madrugada foi um fiasco em termos de vento não passou os *32km/h* até agora, em chuva superou as expectativas, acumulados *18,0mm* e choveu a madrugada toda sem parar!! Este evento que para mim terminou hoje de madrugada rendeu uns muito bons *28,4mm *a ver se a segunda quinzena do mês trás mais chuvadas boas para ter finalmente um mês acima da média passado quase 1 ano...

Temperatura agora 11,7ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

Boas!
Nunca pensei que chovesse tanto de madrugada. O acumulado de hoje estabilizou-se nos *18,8 mm*.
Juntando os *15,8 mm* de ontem, então no total o evento rendeu *34,6 mm*. Brutal!


----------



## DaniFR (4 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

Por Coimbra, dia de céu muito nublado com algumas abertas.


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Mar 2017 às 16:54)

Depois de uma madrugada inteira a chover, os acumulados falam por si:

Amadora: 16,6 mm
Belas: 16,7 mm
Porto Salvo: 14,7 mm

Agora está céu praticamente limpo, mínima de *8,1ºC* e máxima de *16,3ºC
*
Em apenas 2 dias já vamos além dos 50% da média mensal!


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Dia algo frio por cá.
T.máxima: *13,6ºC
*
Entretanto os valores de vento nos cabos do costume.

*Cabo Carvoeiro *
Rajada máxima: *102,2km/h* 
Velocidade media de vento diária: *28,8 km/h*

*Cabo Raso:*
Rajada máxima: *92,9km/h* 
Velocidade media de vento diária: *37,1 km/h*

É pena não termos acesso aos dados da estação do Cabo da Roca, principalmente nestas situações, a cota 145 mts da estação ali mesmo junto a arriba o vento costuma ser bem agressivo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Mar 2017 às 19:56)

Por aqui ainda choveu bem durante a madrugada, mas não foi nada de mais.
acumulado de 8.13 mm


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mar 2017 às 22:43)

Boa noite a todos. Aguaceiros fracos por aqui mas está tudo bem molhado...


----------



## srr (4 Mar 2017 às 22:45)

Começa a chuviscar por aqui....bom para as plantas


----------



## miguel (4 Mar 2017 às 23:15)

Dia bem mais quente hoje, máxima de *17,1ºC *


Agora estão 13,2ºC com risco de chuviscada nas próximas horas


----------



## criz0r (5 Mar 2017 às 00:14)

Boa noite, após um dia solarengo e agradável a noite segue com chuva fraca. Hoje fui dar uma volta pelo Parque da Paz e via-se imensas zonas alagadas, a ribeira que passa pela Cova da Piedade está com um bom caudal. 
A salientar o vento que é quase nulo e temperatura bem alta situada nos 13,9ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2017 às 00:26)

A chuva fraca já rendeu *3,1 mm*, desde as 22h. É bem fraquinha mas molha como tudo (inclusivé pessoas que estavam na rua à hora errada [eu ]).
Portanto, o acumulado do dia de ontem chegou aos *21,5 mm*.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2017 às 00:39)

Lá vai caindo a chuva molha-parvos ( lol @Tiagolco ), adicionando *2,7 mm* ao acumulado. A frente é fraquita.


----------



## david 6 (5 Mar 2017 às 01:31)

os dados de ontem:

minima: *6ºC*
maxima: *15.3ºC*
acumulado: *10.5mm*


actual com *12.7ºC* e vai chuviscando persistente


----------



## miguel (5 Mar 2017 às 12:18)

Boas

Mínima de *13,1ºC*

A madrugada foi de chuviscos que apenas rendeu *1,2mm
*
Temperatura agora altinha de 17,4ºC com vento quase nulo


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2017 às 13:02)

Boa tarde a todos. Durante a noite choveu bem. Com o amanhecer veio o nevoeiro cerrado que se mantém e o spray que apesar de ser chato rega bem.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2017 às 13:19)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos. Durante a noite choveu bem. Com o amanhecer veio o nevoeiro cerrado que se mantém e o spray que apesar de ser chato rega bem.


Edit: Passa a chuva moderada agora...


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2017 às 13:45)

Por aqui está a ser um dia marcado por chuva fraca a moderada o vento é nulo e o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

*1,3 mm* por cá
*47 mm *de acumulado mensal.
Água por todo lado.
Em 5 meses (contando com o actual) apenas Fevereiro ficou longe da media, pelos menos por cá foi assim. Outono Inverno muito bem equilibrado.
Ha sempre 3 locais onde se pode constatar isso, barragem da mula e as duas lagoas no Pisão de Cima, que estão no máximo como já aqui foi dito.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mar 2017 às 15:24)

Volta o nevoeiro e a chuva fraca...


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mar 2017 às 15:27)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Volta o nevoeiro e a chuva fraca..


Confirmo por aqui está igual.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mar 2017 às 16:18)

Boas!
O dia segue com chuviscos pouco frequentes. O acumulado de hoje é de *1,2 mm*. O mês segue com *39,6 mm*.
Parece que só a partir da segunda quinzena é que a animação volta. Agora é apreciar o calorzinho de primavera que vem aí.


----------



## guisilva5000 (5 Mar 2017 às 16:53)

Acumulado de *1,8 mm*, para fechar o evento.

Esta semana já se prevê temperaturas de 25ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Mar 2017 às 17:59)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade e humidade.
Agora durante a tarde ainda começou a cair uns ligeiros borrifos, mas não deu em nada.


----------



## david 6 (6 Mar 2017 às 00:28)

minima: *12.7ºC*
maxima: *18.1ºC*
acumulado: *1.9mm*

sigo com *14ºC*, esta semana já vou estar de volta a Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2017 às 10:13)

Bom dia, fazendo um pequeno balanço do passado fim de semana digamos que teve um misto de bom e mau tempo. 
As madrugadas de Sábado e Domingo respectivamente foram bem molhadas ao passo que no cenário diurno o Sol acabou por fazer sua aparição. Tendo em consideração o período Anticiclónico que estamos a viver diga-se de passagem que o evento até foi relativamente bom para estes lados. 

Voltamos por fim à pasmaceira, por Entrecampos com céu parcialmente nublado/Sol e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2017 às 11:31)

Boas

Mínima de *13,4ºC*

Agora sol com algumas nuvens a enfeitar o céu e tempo já quentinho, sigo com *18,9ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## miguel (6 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Sigo com *20,6ºC* e vento fraco


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 14:13)

Boa tarde a todos. Por aqui tem estado nevoeiro cerrado até ás 13h. A chuva só parou ao meio dia e a partir daí o tempo clareou um pouco. Esteve chuva fraca toda a noite até ás 9h30, que passou a moderada até ás 11h30. Que venha o calor!


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

miguel disse:


> Sigo com *20,6ºC* e vento fraco



Estás feito @miguel ! Setúbal já vai a todo o gás


----------



## criz0r (6 Mar 2017 às 16:35)

E vai chovendo de forma fraca, apesar do que estava modelado no GFS não pensei que chegasse a chover. Boa surpresa


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Mar 2017 às 17:01)

Por aqui foi mais um dia muito nublado, e com aguaceiros fracos durante a manhã, e ao início da tarde.
Acumulado de 1 mm.


----------



## Candy (6 Mar 2017 às 17:34)

Boas, 
Por Peniche o dia tem sido quase sempre de chuva fraca. Por agora parece ter parado, mas o tempo está muito húmido e ainda se vai sentindo alguma "borriceira".


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Mais um dia aborrecido por aqui.

De manhã o Sol ainda deu o ar da sua graça, mas depois o tempo fechou e tivemos um resto de dia semelhante ao de ontem: nuvens baixas, muita humidade e pouca luminosidade.


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Mar 2017 às 19:48)

Boa noite a todos. Voltou a chuva fraca... pensei que já tivesse passado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Mar 2017 às 22:07)

Mínima: *12,6ºC*
Máxima: *19,2ºC*

Temperaturas tipicamente de Março. À tarde ainda chuviscou um bocado.


----------



## MSantos (6 Mar 2017 às 23:38)

Boa noite!

Dia com alguma precipitação fraca em Leiria, foi o ultimo antes da pausa anticiclónica que se avizinha.

Por agora 14.0ºC em Leiria(centro).


----------



## criz0r (7 Mar 2017 às 10:26)

Bom dia, o calor voltou em força! Voltamos aos velhos tempos em que eu torrava à espera do autocarro na Cova da Piedade 
No local de trabalho por Entrecampos, seguimos com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## Edward (7 Mar 2017 às 11:00)

Bom dia.

O evento dos últimos dias colocou o acumulado mensal nos *52,8 mm *(75% do acumulado do mês passado).

Por aqui manhã marcada pelo nevoeiro. Temperatura mínima de *10,2ºC* e actual nos *16,6ºC*. Esperam-se dias bem quentes esta semana.


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2017 às 11:01)

criz0r disse:


> Estás feito @miguel ! Setúbal já vai a todo o gás



Acabou por não subir mais devido ao céu ter ficado encoberto o resto do dia, a máxima de ontem acabou por ficar em 20,7ºC


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2017 às 11:02)

Mínima de hoje *13,1ºC*

Agora céu limpo, vento quase nulo e temperatura de *18,5ºC*


----------



## remember (7 Mar 2017 às 12:25)

Bom dia,

Dia bem quente hoje, sigo com 20,9ºC e 59% de humidade.
Já fui dar uma volta até ao parque urbano da Póvoa de Santa Iria, o carro chegou aos 22ºC à uma hora atrás


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Aqui sigo agora com *21,5ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2017 às 13:22)

Boas!
Estão *20,7ºC*! 
Toca a tirar os calções do armário.


----------



## MSantos (7 Mar 2017 às 13:22)

Boa tarde!

Inicio de tarde ensolarado aqui em Leiria, mas de manhã ainda houve alguma névoa.

Temperaturas na casa dos 20ºC nas estações do WU em Leiria, siga a Primavera!


----------



## miguel (7 Mar 2017 às 18:52)

A máxima de hoje chegou aos *23,8ºC *máxima do Ano, amanha vai ser batida 

Agora estão *20,1ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Por aqui foi uma belo dia ameno, já a deixar no ar o cheiro de Primavera, pelo menos as aves andam muito atarefadas a fazer os seus ninhos, e no que toca a arvores de fruto também estão no seu esplendor muitas delas.
No fim do almoço até já dá preguiça trabalhar na agricultura.
Mas mal o sol enfraquece, notasse logo o arrefecimento.
O "dia" acabou com um bonito por do sol, em tons de rosa.

máxima: 24ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (7 Mar 2017 às 18:59)

Boas!
A máxima ainda conseguiu chegar aos *22,2ºC. *
O pôr do sol foi espetacular!
Neste momento, estão *17,0ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Mar 2017 às 21:19)

T.maxima: *19,1ºC*
A  subida da t.máxima será gradual.
Quinta será o dia mais quente por cá, estou curioso, os *24ºC* são possíveis.


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Desde 12 de Novembro que a máxima não passava dos 20ºC. Passou hoje, 117 dias depois. Máxima de 20.9ºC.


----------



## windchill (7 Mar 2017 às 22:13)

Que belo fim de tarde!!

Enviado do meu GT-I9301I através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 08:58)

T.minima:11,2ºC
T.actual: 15,5ºC

O vento leste já está instalado, amanhã vai ser a valer. 

Segundo foi me dito, Monte Bom, Mafra  às 8:00 estava nevoeiro cerrado, com visibilidade não superior a 40 mts,impressionante.
O nº de dias de nevoeiro na zona oeste é largamente superior comparativamente com esta zona.


----------



## criz0r (8 Mar 2017 às 10:02)

Bom dia, por aqui a noite foi tão tranquila que até me esqueci de ver a mínima antes de sair de casa.
Começa hoje por fim um périplo de alguns dias com temperaturas bem quentes, espero que não seja nem muito extremo para a época nem duradouro.
Sigo com céu limpo e vento nulo por Entrecampos.


----------



## Edward (8 Mar 2017 às 10:09)

Bons dias.

Segunda manhã de nevoeiro aqui na zona e com temperaturas, para já, mais baixas que ontem.

A mínima desceu aos *9,3ºC* e a temperatura actual é de *11,6ºC*.


----------



## belem (8 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

jonas_87 disse:


> T.minima:11,2ºC
> T.actual: 15,5ºC
> 
> O vento leste já está instalado, amanhã vai ser a valer.
> ...



Em Sintra também vi nevoeiro.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Algum nevoeiro aqui também em Leiria ao inicio da manhã, mas que entretanto já dissipou.

Por agora temos um dia de Primavera, cheio de Sol e com 17.6ºC na estação WU-Leiria(Centro).


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mar 2017 às 11:50)

Boas
Já estão *18,3ºC*. 
Que belo dia!


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2017 às 11:52)

Boas

Mínima de *11,8ºC*

Agora dia Primaveril, muito sol e a temperatura já vai em *20,0ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## remember (8 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

Bom dia,

Hoje amanheceu um pouco mais frio, com alguma neblina junto ao rio...
Sigo com 18,4ºC, ontem por esta hora o panorama era outro


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2017 às 12:43)

Por aqui o dia acordou com nevoeiro que ficou até por volta das 9 horas.
Caiu também uma valente carga de orvalho, que deixou tudo a pingar.
Agora o dia segue ameno.


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2017 às 13:02)

Segue agora com *21,8ºC,* a ver se é hoje que chega aos 25ºC 
 Já não sei o que é ter um mês desde o verão sem um dia acima dos 20ºC e este Março tinha de rebentar com recordes


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

Estão *24,2ºC *


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 15:53)

*21,0ºC
*
*15:00 - Rede IPMA*

Reserva Natural Sapal- Castro Marim: *25,8ºC*
Barrosinha, Alcacer do Sal: *25,8ºC*
Pegões: *25,5ºC*
Valdonas, Tomar:* 25,4ºC*
Neves Corvo,Castro Verde:* 25,4ºC*
Alvalade: *25,3ºC*
Mora: *25,3ºC*


Estou para ver amanhã.* *


----------



## homem do mar (8 Mar 2017 às 17:14)

jonas_87 disse:


> *21,0ºC
> *
> *15:00 - Rede IPMA*
> 
> ...


Não me admira nada se amanhã chegar aos 30 em algum desses sítios.
Por aqui a máxima foi de 25.9  por agora 23.4
ps: já se andava bem de t-shirt na rua.


----------



## Edward (8 Mar 2017 às 17:25)

Apesar da manhã mais fria, aqueceu o suficiente para se atingir a nova máxima do ano: *23,7°C 
*
Por agora *20,9°C*


----------



## Geopower (8 Mar 2017 às 18:06)

Dia primaveril. Céu limpo. Vento fraco. Temperatura actual: 21,3ºC
Extremos do dia:
22.7ºC
12.5ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2017 às 18:44)

Bem que hoje foi mesmo para suar, máxima de *23,2ºC *e mínima fresca de* 9,9ºC*

Estação da Amadora a mostrar o forno que é o planalto da Venteira, chegou aos *25,1ºC* às 17h


----------



## miguel (8 Mar 2017 às 18:57)

Máxima do dia e do Ano de *24,9ºC * e amanha promete chegar pelo menos aos 26ºC, para inicio de maço isto é medonho!! 

Agora estão 20,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 20:09)

Boas,

Extremos: *11,1ºC* / *21,0ºC*
T.actual: *17,8ºC*

A estação de Pegões, teve uma máxima horária de *27,5ºC. *
Um valor considerável, provavelmente até pode ter chegado aos *28ºC.*

Acredito que amanhã podem ocorrer algumas surpresas nas maximas, a lestada vai estar valente.
____

Hoje andei de bike aqui perto , e nem sequer fui à serra propriamente dita, impressionante o lamaçal que está em determinados trilhos, as linhas de água estão com muita força. Em alguns  vales mais fechados, o calor já apertava, muito por culpa da ausência total de vento.

Entrada do PNSC , junto a aldeia da Atrozela.





Pisão de Cima



photo uploading

Vale do Cabreiro com a respectiva linha de água.





Alto do Cabreiro(cota 118 mts) , nem imaginam o poder da nortada neste sitio, simplesmente demoníaca. Soprava vento fraco, é raro este local ter vento nulo.
Quem é de fora associa sempre a nortada forte basicamente a Malveira da Serra, Guincho e Peninha, perfeitamente normal, mas existem muitos outros locais no concelho com grande potencial como é o caso deste sitio.



greenshot


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Mar 2017 às 20:46)

Hoje foi mais uma dia bem quentinho.
máxima: 26ºC
actual: 16.2ºC

https://www.wunderground.com/cgi-bin/findweather/getForecast?query=pws:ITORRESN2


----------



## DaniFR (8 Mar 2017 às 21:05)

Boa noite 

*10,9ºC*

Máxima: *20,9ºC*
Mínima: *4,8ºC*

De manhã bastante nevoeiro nas zonas mais próximas do rio Mondego.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

*15,6ºC*

Para Domingo o* ARPEGE* prevê tareia para cá, ventania, rajadas de *90/100 km/h* (!).


----------



## TiagoLC (8 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

É impressionante a temperatura que estou a registar neste momento. *20,2ºC!!!*
Tive que verificar os valores das estações aqui à volta, pois estava incrédulo, e estão todas na casa dos *19ºC/20ºC*!


----------



## guisilva5000 (8 Mar 2017 às 22:16)

*16,6ºC* ainda, amanhã promete ainda estar 20ºC a esta hora.

Para a Amadora amanhã prevêem-se *26/27ºC*, normais para Junho. Vai ser mesmo a doer... 

Março a ser já o oposto do ano passado.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Mar 2017 às 22:22)

Já se nota a lestada por cá, *17,8ºC* em clara subida na ultima hora.
A estação da Parede,Cascais é sempre a mais espectacular nestas situações, segue com *20,0ºC.*
A estação da Ulgueira,Sintra (cota 235 mts) *18,6ºC*, às 19:30 tinha *15,5ºC*


----------



## remember (8 Mar 2017 às 23:20)

Dia mais fresco hoje por aqui, mas noite mais amena, sigo com 17,7ºC neste momento.
A estação do Forte da Netatmo chegou aos 31,4ºC  prova de que algo está mal na instalação.
22,8ºC de máxima e 8,1ºC de minima.


----------



## MSantos (8 Mar 2017 às 23:57)

Boa noite!

Manhã com algum nevoeiro e tarde de Sol aqui em Leiria, tal como ontem. A Primavera entrou com toda a força e o pior vai ser amanha já vai ser com temperaturas quase de Verão!


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2017 às 00:41)

Boa noite, dia solarengo e quente por aqui, nada de relevante a registar.
Que os deuses da Meteorologia tenham dó e não exagerem muito no calor, ainda não curei a ressaca do verão passado .
Sigo com céu limpo, vento nulo e 13,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2017 às 10:03)

Boas,

Sigo já nos *18,8ºC
*
Ulgueira, Sintra segue já nos* 21,8ºC, *impressionante.
A humidade relativa é de apenas *31%*, maldita lestada.

Em relação a Domingo, volta e meia acontece por cá ocorrer dias de nortada violenta em Março, em 2015 aconteceu, a 24 de Março, na altura registei velocidades de vento a 65 km/h junto ao cabo da raso a meio da manhã. O Gfs mete para Alcabideche vento a 52 km/h, vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2017 às 10:13)

Ontem a EMA de Pegões acabou por registar uma máxima de *28,0ºC.*
Terra realmente quente, está sempre no topo nestas andanças.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 11:08)

Boas

Mínima de *11,8ºC*

Agora segue já nos *22,8ºC* com vento fraco


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2017 às 11:10)

*20,2ºC
*
Na praia Grande,Sintra a temperatura já vai nos *23,8ºC*, manhã de verão portanto.


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2017 às 11:53)

Bom dia, as noites vão atenuando estes cenários diurnos de tempo quente, embora as mínimas dos ultimos dias não tenham descido abaixo dos 10ºC.
Fui agora até à varanda beber um café e já está bem quentinho! As Praias Fluviais do Interior do País hoje já vão conhecer os primeiros visitantes de 2017


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 12:00)

Boas!
Por aqui, já sigo com *22,3ºC*. 
Está-se muito bem só de calções e t-shirt. 
Sim...inverno...


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2017 às 12:13)

Bom dia. 
Não tenho aparecido por cá, a mudança de casa e o facto de ainda não ter a estação na nova localização para poder relatar os registos. Ontem tive de ir ver qual tinha sido a máxima. Nada de especial, 22.2°c , aparentava mais pelas 16 horas. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 12:15)

Já vai em* 25,0ºC*


----------



## criz0r (9 Mar 2017 às 12:29)

miguel disse:


> Já vai em* 25,0ºC*



Até dá vontade de apanhar o Ferry e ir até à Comporta dar uns mergulhos!


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 12:41)

*25,8ºC  *


----------



## Edward (9 Mar 2017 às 12:49)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui amanheceu com céu limpo, ao contrário das duas manhãs anteriores, que tinham sido de nevoeiro.

Mínima de *10,9ºC *e neste momento *24,3ºC *


----------



## remember (9 Mar 2017 às 12:58)

Boa tarde,

por aqui sigo com 23,7ºC bem mais quente que ontem.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

Começa a aquecer bem, agora.
*24,1ºC *


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 13:21)

Ai vai ela *26,1ºC *


----------



## remember (9 Mar 2017 às 14:03)

miguel disse:


> Ai vai ela *26,1ºC *



Valente! Por aqui sigo com 26,3ºC, depois de ter atingido 27,1ºC à uns minutos atrás...
40% de Humidade com tendência para descer.


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 14:39)

Península ibérica já a fritar:





*25,1ºC*
Infelizmente, o estudo não me deixa aproveitar este dia como deve ser.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 14:41)

*26,9ºC *


----------



## dahon (9 Mar 2017 às 15:46)

Uns belos *30.1ºC *em Coimbra.


----------



## homem do mar (9 Mar 2017 às 15:53)

boas por aqui 28 graus que belo dia de verão
Na zona entre Santarém e torres Novas na A1 cheguei apanhar 29 graus acho bem possível haver algum sítio a passar os 30.


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

Máxima até ao momento de* 27,3ºC*


----------



## Edward (9 Mar 2017 às 17:25)

Aqui a máxima foi de *27,2ºC*, de fazer inveja a muitos dias de Verão, pelo menos aqui por estas bandas! 

Neste momento estão *26,9ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (9 Mar 2017 às 17:46)

Hoje esteve um dia muito quente parecia verao o vento foi nulo e o ceu esteve sempre limpo amanha a temperatura devera descer ainda que seja pouco significativo e so em alguns locais


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

Máxima de 23º.7C. Nada mau, belo dia de primavera.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Mar 2017 às 19:14)

Por aqui hoje foi um dia bem quente, e hoje quando ia trabalhar as 6:15 da manhã já estava a começar a amanhecer ao contrário de outros dias que era ainda de noite.
Já durante a tarde o sol, até já começa a queimar as costas, para quem trabalha na agricultura ao calor o dia inteiro, sabe bem do que falo.
Na rua já se ouve a "orquestra" de grilos.
máxima: 28ºC


----------



## DaniFR (9 Mar 2017 às 19:28)

Dia bem quente, com uma máxima de *27,3ºC*.
Mínima de *5,6ºC*.

De momento, sigo com uns agradáveis *16,5ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Mar 2017 às 19:47)

A máxima foi de *27,3ºC 
*
Agora estão 21,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boas,

T.máxima: *24,2ºC*

No cabo raso fez mais calor, *25,3ºC *de máxima horária, provavelmente foi aos 26ºC, grande valor para Março, bruta lestada.
Aqui no concelho de Cascais, a estação do Murtal,Parede registou a máxima mais elevada, *28,4ºC*,  por norma é sempre a estação com os registos mais altos.
Na praia Grande,Sintra a estação de lá registou *26,8ºC*!


----------



## TiagoLC (9 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

Boas!
Mais uma noite tropical, com *20,1ºC*.
A máxima chegou aos *26,0ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (9 Mar 2017 às 23:41)

Boa noite.
Fui à pouco ver os registos da estação e constava uma máxima de 26.7°c pelas 16:23. 
Agora no termómetro que estou a utilizar sigo com 14.8°c.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 01:17)

Autêntico dia de Verão, o forno suburbano de Lisboa chegou aos *28,4ºC* às 16h. Imagino que se estivesse ativa dia 5 de Setembro o recorde do ano passado tivesse sido acima dos 42ºC...

Mínima: *12,2ºC*
Máxima: *26ºC
*
No ano passado só tinhamos ultrapassado a barreira dos 25ºC no dia 25 de Abril...


----------



## Gilmet (10 Mar 2017 às 01:46)

Boa madrugada,

Ontem, máxima modesta de *22,8ºC* por aqui.
O espectacular dia vivenciou-se aproveitando o que há de melhor, alegremente, e com o estilo e orgulho de tais brutalidades meteorológicas no mês em questão.

Ao final da tarde de hoje, em Carcavelos, com a praia cheia de estrangeiros deleitados:

Sigo actualmente com 14,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2017 às 09:59)

Bom dia!

Ontem dia de Verão aqui em Leiria e hoje parece que vai ser igual. 

Por agora já estamos acima nos 20ºC ou acima em todas as estações da cidade!


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2017 às 10:07)

Sanxito disse:


> Boa noite.
> Fui à pouco ver os registos da estação e constava uma máxima de 26.7°c pelas 16:23.
> Agora no termómetro que estou a utilizar sigo com 14.8°c.
> 
> ...



Diferença ainda grande para os meus modestos 23º.9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2017 às 10:11)

Boas,

T.minima: 11,9ºC
T.actual: 18,0ºC

O ARPEGE carregou um pouco para cá, mete rajadas de 85 km/h.
Muito provavelmente a ventania de Domingo vai meter a ultima depressão por cá simplesmente no bolso, as coisas são assim mesmo.
Ver se bato a rajada máxima de janeiro (*82,1 km/h* em regime de lestada).

Incrível a máxima de ontem em Mora: *30,9ºC* !!


Não menos incrivel, foi a famosa estação de Dunas de Mira.
Extremos térmicos: *2,6ºC* / *29,5ºC*
Casacão vs manga cava.


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2017 às 10:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.minima: 11,9ºC
> T.actual: 18,0ºC
> ...



Não querendo ser desmancha prazeres, mas a máxima mais alta da Europa verificou-se na Comunidade Valenciana, mais propriamente em Xàtiva, uns impressionantes 32,8ªC
Dada a sua localização como era de se esperar, Tenerife atingiu os 34,2ºC. A nossa máxima em Mora não deixa de ser incrível dada a altura do ano, estava a ver que Dunas ia ser a máxima da rede IPMA, por volta das 14, tinha a máxima mais alta de todas as estações.

A máxima de ontem por aqui, fixou-se nos 27,1ºC 
Mínima de 11,2ºC
Actual de 18,9ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

remember disse:


> Não querendo ser desmancha prazeres, mas a máxima mais alta da Europa verificou-se na Comunidade Valenciana, mais propriamente em Xàtiva, uns impressionantes 32,8ªC
> Dada a sua localização como era de se esperar, Tenerife atingiu os 34,2ºC. A nossa máxima em Mora não deixa de ser incrível dada a altura do ano, estava a ver que Dunas ia ser a máxima da rede IPMA, por volta das 14, tinha a máxima mais alta de todas as estações.
> 
> A máxima de ontem por aqui, fixou-se nos 27,1ºC
> ...



Boas, 
Obrigado pela correcção,sim já tinha reparado, comentei inclusive noutros tópicos, seguimento Europa e monitorização .


----------



## remember (10 Mar 2017 às 11:23)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> Obrigado pela correcção,sim já tinha reparado, comentei inclusive noutros tópicos, seguimento Europa e monitorização .



No problem, por curiosidade do efeito Foehn, fui pesquisar e fiquei a saber que tal acontece também em Tenerife devido ao seu ponto mais alto Pico del Teide com 3718m, sendo assim a parte norte é mais verdejante e a sul mais seca.
Obrigado eu, aprendi mais uma coisa


----------



## belem (10 Mar 2017 às 12:45)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> T.minima: 11,9ºC
> T.actual: 18,0ºC
> ...



Então quando houver cobertura metereológica nas nossas zonas mais quentes, essas máximas irão tornar-se mais banais. lol


----------



## dahon (10 Mar 2017 às 16:07)

Hoje por Coimbra na estação do pólo II ficou-se pelos 29,7°C menos 0,4 °C do que ontem.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mar 2017 às 17:48)

Boa tarde. 
Já tenho a estação na nova localização e agora sigo com 21.3°c e 50%HR. 
Hoje registei 25.7°c de máxima, menos 1°c que ontem.
O vento segue quase nulo.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## mr. phillip (10 Mar 2017 às 18:17)

Aqui mesmo ao lado, a máxima hoje foi de 22.3ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (10 Mar 2017 às 18:54)

Amadora IPMA chegou ontem aos* 28,8ºC*, brutal valor. Mais estranho é ver o Cabo Raso mais quente que o Geofísico 

Hoje:
Máxima: *23,7ºC*
Mínima: *11,9ºC*


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Boa tarde!
Tivemos um dia de Verão aqui em Leiria, com as temperaturas máximas acima a rondar os 28ºC/30ºC.


----------



## david 6 (10 Mar 2017 às 19:58)

já pela Fajarda os dados desta semana:

uma máxima de *28.7ºC* 
e uma minima de *5.2ºC*

eu agora sigo com ainda *18.3ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Mar 2017 às 20:30)

Hoje foi mais um dia quentinho, embora já não tanto como o dia de ontem.
Todas as noites tem caído um boa carga de orvalho, o que ainda é uma boa ajuda para ir mantendo a humidade no solo.


----------



## Sanxito (10 Mar 2017 às 22:03)

Boa noite. 
Hoje arrefeceu mais cedo.
Sigo agora com 15.9°c e 83%HR.  
O vento é nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (10 Mar 2017 às 23:12)

Boas

Máxima hoje de *24,8ºC *

Agora 16,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (10 Mar 2017 às 23:29)

Boa tarde

Dia de verão *ontem, 5ªfeira 09, * na Praia da Rainha (Costa da Caparica).com uma inacreditável máxima de* 27,8ºC*. Só estando lá para comprovar  , portanto... estava assim:

16:32 NW  - Serra de Sintra






16:34 Sul - Cabo Espichel





16:38 Leste





16:48 SE





17:44 NW





18:40 W





18:42 W





18:45 NNW





Baixa-mar ocorreu à hora do pôr-do-sol, aproximadamente. A neblina visível talvez seja devida à rebentação das ondas, embora a ondulação fosse relativamente fraca, cerca de 1 metro, temperatura da água do mar à volta dos 16º-17ºC.

Hoje em Carcavelos já se fez sentir a brisa fresca de Oeste e as condições não eram assim tão ideais, máxima de 25,8ºC (ontem 29,3ºC).


----------



## MSantos (10 Mar 2017 às 23:50)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Dia de verão *ontem, 5ªfeira 09, * na Praia da Rainha (Costa da Caparica).com uma inacreditável máxima de* 27,8ºC*. Só estando lá para comprovar  , portanto... estava assim:
> 
> ...



Boas fotos! 

Confesso que estou a gostar bastante destas dias mais quentes, mas também sei que me ia fartar depressa. 
Amanha voltará a refrescar um pouco.


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2017 às 01:12)

*11.5ºC* a temperatura mantem se estável penso graças à entrada de nuvens


já há muito tempo que não sentia o quarto assim morno, sem ter aquecedores ligados, tenho 20.2ºC no quarto


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2017 às 01:40)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde
> 
> Dia de verão *ontem, 5ªfeira 09, * na Praia da Rainha (Costa da Caparica).com uma inacreditável máxima de* 27,8ºC*. Só estando lá para comprovar  , portanto... estava assim:
> 
> ...


Boas fotos!

A costa está praticamente no ponto crítico da falta de areia, ainda tem de recuperar muito até ao Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2017 às 09:12)

belem disse:


> Então quando houver cobertura metereológica nas nossas zonas mais quentes, essas máximas irão tornar-se mais banais. lol



Sim compreendo o que dizes, o mesmo se aplica a outros parâmetros, vento e precipitação.
Apesar de tudo actualmente em termos gerais a nossa cobertura meteorológica está bastante razoável graças às estações amadoras, embora a quantidade não seja sinonimo de qualidade, veja-se  o numero elevado de estações com dados errados, é uma pena.
___________________


Boas,

Ontem a máxima foi aos *20,8ºC.*
Hoje dia bem diferente boa mistela de nuvens baixas, a serra está com nevoeiro, mas a cota tem subido rápido, deve andar pelos 400 mts.
O vento já sopra moderado , o catavento artesanal do vizinho já roda bem, nos ultimos dias esteve parado, grande acalmia que soube bem.

*14,7ºC* após minima de *11,8ºC

*
Ontem a noite, por volta das 00:00 estava mais quente em Mem Martins do que Alcabideche, não percebi bem a razão. O carro lá marcava 15ºC e em Alcabideche marcava 13ºC, por norma isto nunca acontece, as temperaturas são similares.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2017 às 11:38)

Boas

Mínima de *14,4ºC*

Agora estão *18,0ºC*, algumas nuvens e algum sol nas abertas... hoje muita gente ta em casa sem sair a espera da muita chuva e frio anunciada pelos otarios (para não chamar pior) dos média.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2017 às 12:05)

Boas,

Vento moderado a forte.
*15,7ºC
*
Ao inicio da manhã no Alto da Peça(cota 150 mts), ponto mais alto aqui da localidade.
Por lá o vento soprava bem.

*

image hosting 12mb*


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2017 às 12:15)

hoje diferente, algumas nuvens, mais vento, sigo com *18.6ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mar 2017 às 12:51)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> hoje muita gente ta em casa sem sair a espera da muita chuva e frio anunciada pelos otarios (para não chamar pior) dos média.


Mesmo a sério, só dá vontade de rir... o que vale é que a nós não nos enganam


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2017 às 13:04)

Céu pouco nublado agora e temperatura de *19,4ºC 
*
Algum vento a rajada máxima vai em *34km/h*


----------



## david 6 (11 Mar 2017 às 15:41)

sigo com *18.9ºC*, já tive uma máxima de *19.7ºC*, penso que irá ser a máxima, também está algum vento e umas nuvens


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2017 às 16:28)

Nortada já a soprar bem

O Auriol mediu uma mínima aqui de *12,1ºC
*
Mínima:* 14,8ºC*
Máxima:* 19,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2017 às 17:08)

Boa tarde, voltou o vento que, embora soprando de forma algo incómoda, tem variado de rumo, fixando-se mais pelos quadrantes oeste e noroeste. Movimento das nuvens é de Norte.

Máxima atingida agora, com* 19,7ºC* registados na estação de Forte da Casa; 21,1ºC noutra estação próxima daquela mas que não merece confiança dado o exagero das temperaturas quando o sol descobre (ontem e anteontem chegou aos 33ºC e aos 35ºC, respectivamente  ).

Céu com cirrus e algumas nuvens baixas, estratocumulus e fractocumulus.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2017 às 17:24)

Ontem *dia 10* na praia de Carcavelos (fotos de Cristina Bastos):

18:24 WSW






18:27 W





18:35 WSW





As nuvens altas da frente em dissipação.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Máxima de hoje de *19,8ºC*

Rajada máxima *42km/h *

Agora estão 15,4ºC


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

Hoje já foi um dia bem diferente dos anteriores, em que a nebulosidade marcou presença praticamente todo o dia, e também foi bem mais fresco.


----------



## StormRic (11 Mar 2017 às 20:25)

Pressão em subida, o anticiclone aproxima-se para se colocar a WNW da península ibérica e posteriormente a saltar para nordeste. O gradiente de pressão sobre o território continental vai aumentar consideravelmente e gerar nortada moderada a forte no litoral oeste, enfranquecendo para 3ª/4ªfeira e rodando para Leste.

*14,9ºC* neste momento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Mar 2017 às 21:56)

Já se nota no arrefecimento, espantosos *12,8ºC *agora, ainda vai derrubar a mínima da manhã.

Depois de anteontem estarem 28ºC, amanhã prevêem-se uns agradáveis 16ºC de máxima 

Anomalia da temperatura máxima (primeiros 10 dias de Março): *+1,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

Boas,

T.maxima: *16,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *50 km/h*

Amanhã espero valores de rajadas mais interessantes.


----------



## miguel (11 Mar 2017 às 22:56)

Algum vento, rajada máxima na ultima hora de *43km/h*

Temperatura de *13,3ºC*


----------



## remember (11 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, voltou o vento que, embora soprando de forma algo incómoda, tem variado de rumo, fixando-se mais pelos quadrantes oeste e noroeste. Movimento das nuvens é de Norte.
> 
> Máxima atingida agora, com* 19,7ºC* registados na estação de Forte da Casa; 21,1ºC noutra estação próxima daquela mas que não merece confiança dado o exagero das temperaturas quando o sol descobre (ontem e anteontem chegou aos 33ºC e aos 35ºC, respectivamente  ).
> 
> Céu com cirrus e algumas nuvens baixas, estratocumulus e fractocumulus.


Boas, temperatura actual de 12,6°C por aqui, utrapassando a minima de 12,8°C. Máxima de 20,4°C, pois infelizmente a mais fiável fica dias seguidos desligada e depois a outra que falas seja com frio, seja com mais calor exagera nas máximas não consigo perceber o porquê da mais fiável estar de volta e meia off...


----------



## MSantos (11 Mar 2017 às 23:30)

Boa noite!

Dia mais meio enfarruscado hoje por aqui, com períodos de muita nebulosidade e vento por vezes moderado.

Temperaturas de 13/14ºC aqui nas estações online da cidade.


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mar 2017 às 09:16)

Bom dia. 
Sigo com 15.0°c após uma mínima de 11.5°c.
Há cerca de 20 min registei uma rajada de 47 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2017 às 09:18)

Boas,

Hoje vento mais intenso como previsto, ainda assim estou a crer que logo com céu limpo faça mais vento.
A estação de referência encontra-se off, perda sinal habitual...
Até às 7 da manhã hora que a estação ficou off, os dados foram estes:

Velocidade máxima de vento: 40 km/h
Rajada máxima: 66 km/h

Não esperava o actual aviso de vento que se inicia às 15:00, rajadas até *80 km/h*, esperemos que mantenha a mesma coerência noutras alturas do ano...


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2017 às 12:09)

Boas

Mínima de *11,7ºC*

Agora céu pouco nublado e vento forte! a rajada máxima foi a pouco de *58km/h,* temperatura nos *18,2ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Mar 2017 às 12:42)

Por aqui anda tudo pelos ares que ventania  o ipma já emitiu aviso amarelo devido ao vento para todos os distritos do litoral.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2017 às 13:44)

Por aqui o dia segue com vento moderado.
Ontem á noite já se notava bem a descida das mínimas, parece que hoje vou ter de voltar a acender a lareira após uma interrupção de alguns dias.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Mar 2017 às 15:21)

Boa tarde

Vento constante moderado a forte, pouco habitual aqui no vale, imagino com deve estar nas zonas altas.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (12 Mar 2017 às 15:51)

Por aqui o vento sopra bem!


----------



## miguel (12 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

A rajada máxima aqui até agora foi de *64km/h
*
A temperatura máxima foi de *18,4ºC*

Agora estão *15,9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2017 às 16:48)

Vento soprou bem a madrugada toda e continua forte, infelizmente não tenho dados.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Mar 2017 às 17:02)

O vento moderado, com rajadas por vezes fortes teima em não deixar o boné quieto em cima da cabeça, mas tirando esse pormenor o dia até está bom.
No  site da Protecção Civil a grande maioria da ocorrência no Ribatejo, são de quedas de árvores.


----------



## david 6 (12 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

maxima de *18.0ºC*
minima de *9.9ºC*
rajada maxima: *45km/h*
actual: *12.8ºC* e ainda bastante vento


----------



## Sanxito (12 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá valeram os 47 Km/h da manhã, durante a tarde às rajadas atingiram os 35/40 várias vezes. 
A máxima chegou aos 18.4°c.
Agora sigo com 13.2°c e 66%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Mar 2017 às 20:52)

Já estão *12ºC 
*
Máxima:* 18,4ºC*
Mínima:* 11,9ºC*


----------



## Candy (12 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

Boas
(Boas ou más... já nem digo nada!)

Está um vendaval por Peniche que nem vos digo nem vos conto!!! Tenho uma janela virada a norte e garanto que não está a ser nada agradável a sensação de que o vento quase arranca a persiana!!!
As rajadas de vento são fortíssimas e vêm seguidinhas umas às outras. Nem dá espaço p'ra pensar entre uma e outra rajada! Acabei de ver uma senhora cair, aqui na rua, devido a uma rajada!
O vento médio também está muito forte. A Estação do Cabo Carvoeiro marcou 50km/h às 20h00. Posso garantir que o vento médio no centro de Peniche é superior a esse valor! Quanto às rajadas não sei, não tenho como medir a intensidade, mas posso afirmar que estão fortíssimas.
Peniche é terra de vento, mas isto hoje está anormalmente forte! É raro ter eventos com rajadas tão fortes, mesmo por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Candy disse:


> Boas
> (Boas ou más... já nem digo nada!)
> 
> Está um vendaval por Peniche que nem vos digo nem vos conto!!! Tenho uma janela virada a norte e garanto que não está a ser nada agradável a sensação de que o vento quase arranca a persiana!!!
> ...


Bem, não dava mesmo para eu viver nessa zona junto à linha da costa oeste, é vento no inverno, no verão, ou seja, praticamente todo o ano.  Adoro mau tempo mas a única coisa que dispenso é vento, é mesmo uma coisa que não faz falta nenhuma, apenas no verão quando é de Noroeste para arejar a casa   De resto, só estraga, ir de férias para a costa oeste (que é onde a nortada é mais forte) é mesmo só para passear porque praia, é para esquecer.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2017 às 21:30)

Boas,

Dia ventoso.
T.máxima: *15,9ºC*
T.minima: *11,1ºC*
Rajada máxima: *77 km/h*

Fica um video que fiz da minha janela.
A nortada de hoje foi interessante em termos de intensidade, mas nada de outro mundo. No verão tenho dias muito mais agressivos que isto.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Nada bonito ter uma janela virada a Norte em altura de Nortada... Vento moderado a forte constante, com rajadas. 12,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2017 às 22:23)

Ha pouco rajada de *82,1 km/h* 
Iguala assim a actual rajada máxima do ano.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Mar 2017 às 23:02)

Boas!
Nortada algo violenta ao longo do dia também por aqui, tendo acalmado agora há pouco. Estão *12,3°C*.
A instabilidade não poderia vir em pior altura. Os trabalhos e testes não me deixarão fazer um seguimento decente. 
Aproveitem!


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Mar 2017 às 23:14)

Por aqui não abranda.
Sopra a *40 km/h* e rajada de *77 km/h.*


----------



## Rachie (12 Mar 2017 às 23:50)

Boa noite a todos. 

Vento muito forte ao longo de todo o dia com aumento de intensidade à noite. 
Tanto que aqui na minha rua já foi uma animação! Ouvi algo metálico a bater, pensei que era um vaso a bater na perna da mesa da varanda. Fui lá tirá-lo e eis que vejo pedaços de uma casa abandonada a cair para a estrada na direcção do meu carro e do do meu namorado. Entretanto caiu algo em cima de outro carro e fez disparar o alarme. 
Chamamos logo os bombeiros e fomos tirar os carros. 

Os bombeiros falaram com a câmara e amanhã vêm avaliar o estado do edifício.

Entretanto o vento continua extremamente forte com rajadas brutais. Acho que vai haver mais estragos. De vez em quando ouvem-se vidros das janelas da tal casa a cair. 

Espero que acalme em breve porque está assustador.  :/


----------



## criz0r (12 Mar 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite, o dia tal com previsto tem sido marcado pela forte nortada, as minhas persianas são literalmente empurradas para dentro o que acaba por ser curioso tendo em conta que nem no Outono/Inverno isto aconteceu.
Hoje de tarde fui até Lisboa e ao passar a ponte via-se perfeitamente os "carneirinhos" pelo Tejo, mesmo na condução em si era com cada rajada que me abanava o carro todo.

De momento por Almada, continuamos com uma Nortada forte e temperatura nos 12,6ºC com a sensação de estar muito mais frio.


----------



## MSantos (12 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite!

Tarde de grande vendaval aqui em Leiria! 

Felizmente já acalmou, por agora 11.6ºC em Leiria(Centro), os dias com temperaturas de Verão já lá vão...


----------



## Sanxito (13 Mar 2017 às 00:57)

Boa noite.
Por cá a localização não é favorável para estes eventos. Ontem registei 47 Km/h e desde a meia noite tenho 39 Km/h
Sigo com 12.4°c e 69%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (13 Mar 2017 às 02:21)

Estou curiosa para ver os dados do dia/noite de hoje, em termos de intensidade de vento! O vento médio pode ter abrandado qualquer coisa, não muito, mas as rajadas continuam fortíssimas aqui por Peniche.


----------



## Candy (13 Mar 2017 às 02:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nada bonito ter uma janela virada a Norte em altura de Nortada... Vento moderado a forte constante, com rajadas. 12,0ºC.



Pois eu tenho uma mesmo viradinha a norte e estou em Peniche! É com cada estouro na janela que até salto!



criz0r disse:


> Boa noite, o dia tal com previsto tem sido marcado pela forte nortada, as minhas persianas são literalmente empurradas para dentro o que acaba por ser curioso tendo em conta que nem no Outono/Inverno isto aconteceu.
> Hoje de tarde fui até Lisboa e ao passar a ponte via-se perfeitamente os "carneirinhos" pelo Tejo, mesmo na condução em si era com cada rajada que me abanava o carro todo.
> 
> De momento por Almada, continuamos com uma Nortada forte e temperatura nos 12,6ºC com a sensação de estar muito mais frio.



As minhas persianas a norte também estão a sofrer do mesmo. Por vezes assusta! Espero sinceramente que isto abrande pois as persianas estão a abanar demasiado e chega a parecer que vão ser arrancadas. 
Curioso que, mesmo tendo tido muito vento no inverno, não me lembro de tantas horas com rajadas tão fortes de norte! A minha janela virada a norte é virada mesmo para uma praça que não faz qualquer protecção a nível de vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2017 às 09:49)

Boas,

A nortada mantém-se intensa, sopra a *39 km/h.*
Rajadas constantes acima dos *60 km/h.*
Ha pouco rajada máxima do dia, *72 kmh*.


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Mar 2017 às 10:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> A nortada mantém-se intensa, sopra a *39 km/h.*
> Rajadas constantes acima dos *60 km/h.*
> Ha pouco rajada máxima do dia, *72 kmh*.



Por falar em nortada, valores como tem a Fóia é que havia de ser interessante, mesmo aí para a tua zona!

A velocidade média horária do vento mais baixa deu-se entre as 4 e as 5 da manhã com 52.6 km/h e maior durante o dia chegou a ser de *76.7 km/h*! Repito, *velocidade média*...


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Por falar em nortada, valores como tem a Fóia é que havia de ser interessante, mesmo aí para a tua zona!
> 
> A velocidade média horária do vento mais baixa deu-se entre as 4 e as 5 da manhã com 52.6 km/h e maior durante o dia chegou a ser de *76.7 km/h*! Repito, *velocidade média*...



Sim, tenho acompanhado os valores da Foia, sim realmente impressiona os valores de velocidade média.
Por cá a nossa Foia é a Peninha, e tendo em conta que tem quase metade da altitude, é uma máquina brutal de vento, tanto em velocidade média como rajada.
A Peninha consegue ter valores de 60/70 km/h de velocidade média em largas horas.


----------



## criz0r (13 Mar 2017 às 10:45)

Bom dia, tenho a dizer que esta Nortada tem sido de uma imponência tal, que o meu quintal e dos meus vizinhos estão completamente virados do avesso. É preciso ter azar agora que tenho a estação em manutenção e não consigo registar nada .
Neste momento, o vento forte continua e aqui por Entrecampos o que mais vejo na rua são ramos de árvores e painéis publicitários danificados, acho que esta Nortada deu uma autêntica "chapada de luva branca" ao Outono e Inverno!


----------



## AnDré (13 Mar 2017 às 10:52)

A EMA do Geofísico de Lisboa registou ontem uma rajada máxima de *86km/h*.

Mais forte, só mesmo a Fóia, com rajada máxima de 94km/h. Se bem que aí o que impressiona é o vento médio diário: *65,2km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2017 às 11:23)

Forte nortada.
*13,1ºC*

Bastante frio na rua, incrível tendo em conta o calor da semana passada.


----------



## Sanxito (13 Mar 2017 às 11:24)

Bom dia.
Por cá e até ao momento a rajada mais forte atingiu os 39 Km/h. 
A mínima deste noite ficou pelos  11.2°c e agora sigo com a máxima até ao momento de 15.5°c com 53%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (13 Mar 2017 às 11:53)

jonas_87 disse:


> Sim, tenho acompanhado os valores da Foia, sim realmente impressiona os valores de velocidade média.
> Por cá a nossa Foia é a Peninha, e tendo em conta que tem quase metade da altitude, é uma máquina brutal de vento, tanto em velocidade média como rajada.
> A Peninha consegue ter valores de 60/70 km/h de velocidade média em largas horas.



Nem me estava a lembrar da Peninha, realmente tem todas as condições para ser uma máquina de vento. Alguma altitude, a escassas centenas de metros do mar sem qualquer barreira e vegetação quase nula na vertente oeste... se tivesse a altitude de Fóia seria ainda mais impressionante.

Outra coisa que me chamou a atenção foi que ontem a temperatura na Fóia variou entre os 2 e os 5ºC, a sensação térmica devia ser bem baixinha


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2017 às 12:05)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Nem me estava a lembrar da Peninha, realmente tem todas as condições para ser uma máquina de vento. Alguma altitude, a escassas centenas de metros do mar sem qualquer barreira e vegetação quase nula na vertente oeste... se tivesse a altitude de Fóia seria ainda mais impressionante.
> 
> Outra coisa que me chamou a atenção foi que ontem a temperatura na Fóia variou entre os 2 e os 5ºC, a sensação térmica devia ser bem baixinha



Por cá estamos bem vacinados em termos de vento, até temos a praia mais ventosa do país, Guincho.


----------



## Lousano (13 Mar 2017 às 15:26)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui segue um dia primavil após uma noite fresca.

Tmin: 2,8°C

Tactual: 17,6°C

Há cerca de 15 dias atrás surgiu uma nova estação no WU aqui na Lousã, a apenas cerca de 3 km distância, com a preciosidade de se encontrar colocada a uma cota de 330 mt. Além disso, comparando com a minha estação, não revelou discrepâncias que não fossem espectáveis em relação à cota da instalação.
Outra situação verifico, apesar de ser muito precipitado, é que (algo que me intriga há cerca de 10 anos, após a instalação da primeira estação, sendo actualmente a terceira no mesmo local) a diferença de precipitação acumulada é entre as estações é mínima (relativamente à diferença da estação da IPMA) atendendo à cota das mesmas.

Já me esquecia, novo record de 30,0°C da temperatura máxima em Março na minha estação, sendo o anterior de 27,9°C.


----------



## remember (13 Mar 2017 às 17:34)

Boas, hoje o treino foi mais difícil de efectuar, que ventaniaprincipalmente nas zonas viradas para norte e oeste, com muito esforço lá consegui pedalar...

Mínima de 10,1ºC
Máxima de 18,9ºC
Actual de 15,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

Já uma vítima da Nortada na Av. EUA... Uma das árvores centrais caiu para a faixa direita da avenida para quem vem de Entrecampos. Por sorte não apanhou ninguém no trânsito. Continua o vento com rajadas e 14,0ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

*ÚLTIMA HORA:
Queda de árvore corta circulação na Avenida dos EUA Acesso à Avenida Gago Coutinho, em Lisboa, também está condicionado.*
A queda de uma árvore de grande porte cortou na tarde desta segunda-feira o trânsito na Avenida dos Estados Unidos da América, em Lisboa. O acesso das viaturas à Avenida Gago Coutinho também está condicionado. 
Em atualização.
Fonte: CM


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2017 às 19:44)

Hoje o dia por aqui também foi varrido pela nortada moderada, nas bermas das estradas via-se bem os seus efeitos com a queda de varias folhas secas de palmeiras, bem como de outras árvores, mas agora já acalmou mais o vento para o final de tarde.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Boas noites,

Dia ventoso e bem fresco.
T.máxima: *15,0ºC*
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h
*
Hoje o carro estava com marcas da nortada, basicamente com algum pó/ terra seca.


----------



## miguel (13 Mar 2017 às 23:42)

Máxima hoje de *18,6ºC*
Rajada máxima de* 53km/h *de madrugada dia de vento moderado apenas 

Agora continua o vento fraco/moderado e temperatura de *13,8ºC*


----------



## Nuno_1010 (14 Mar 2017 às 03:03)




----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2017 às 10:31)

Bom dia, tal como a previsão indicava após uma acalmia do vento durante a madrugada, eis que ai temos uma valente Lestada e bastante fria por sinal.
Hoje de manhã eram visíveis alguns estragos na cidade de Almada provocada pelas fortes rajadas de vento de Domingo e 2ªfeira. Digamos que os caixotes de lixo, ramos de árvores e painéis publicitários foram as maiores vítimas.

Sigo com vento moderado de Leste e céu muito nublado composto maioritariamente por nuvens médias e altas.


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2017 às 10:53)

Boas

Mínima de 11,4ºC

Agora nuvens e abertas, estão 15,8ºC com vento moderado, a rajada máxima vai em 37km/h

 A chuva hoje se der 1 ou 2 mm é muito e assim vai este mês extremamente seco, mais um!!!


----------



## Sanxito (14 Mar 2017 às 11:13)

Bom dia. 
Por cá após mínima de 12.7°c sigo com 15.9°c e 62%HR. O vento médio é de 4.7 Km/h e a rajada máxima está nos 32 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mar 2017 às 11:21)

Boas,
Rajada máxima foi aos 51 km/h, e de madrugada.
Neste momento estação sem sinal.
__________-

Tenho andado analisar a rugosidade, que afecta a zona da estação da qual me guio em termos de vento.
Antes de mais, a cota está errada no wunderground diz 78 mts, mas o proprietário esqueceu-se de acidionar a altura do predio, que deve somar uns 26/30 metros. A altitude será então rondar 104/108 mts de altitude.
Tendo em conta que a estação tem mais prédios a norte, e com a altitude sempre a crescer até Alcabideche, apesar de estar um sitio exposto, a nortada tem sempre que atravessar area urbana.
No meu caso, o telhado do prédio onde vivo, é o primeiros junto a A16, ou seja, a rugosidade é nula, levará com porrada brutal no telhado, na estrada a cota é 115, no telhado deve rondar os 140 mts, a altitude da A16 é de 127 mts, de resto é toda área do parque natural e vertente sul a trabalhar.
Com isto quero dizer que tenho quase a certeza que vou ter registos bem mais elevados, espero no final do verão conseguir instalar a estação. Está tudo dependente das obras no telhado.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

Boa tarde

Céu encoberto por nuvens médias/baixas escuras, vento de *leste moderado*. Nada de precipitação à vista ou no radar, apesar do aspecto ameaçador da cobertura de altostratus e estratocumulus.

*16,6ºC 47%*


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

À semelhança do que disse o colega @StormRic, aqui por Entrecampos o céu apresenta-se muito ameaçador principalmente a NE/E. 

O vento moderado de Leste não dá tréguas, algumas rajadas consideráveis de vez em quando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2017 às 14:58)

Boa tarde a todos. Está a levantar-se uma ventania enorme... era suposto?


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

por setúbal céu encoberto, o vento acalmou depois de à pouco ter estado com mais intensidade, o gfs foi me dando esperanças mas pelo radar...


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2017 às 15:23)

Aqui do 9 andar é isto que se vê a Este,







Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (14 Mar 2017 às 17:05)

Boas. 
A minha vista de Leste é essa. 
Sigo com a máxima do dia 16.6°c e 63%HR. 
O vento é fraco mas há um bloqueio de leste na nova localização da estação devido aos prédios, pois passou do topo de um prédio de 9°andar para uma cota de cerca de 7 metros do nivel da estrada. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2017 às 17:57)

Mas que miséria afinal nem 0,2mm vou ter   ainda sonhava eu com 1mm 

Máxima de* 17,2ºC*
Rajada máxima *40km/h*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2017 às 18:20)

É impressionante como o pessoal gosta de acabar com eventos que nem sequer começaram...
Chuva fraca a moderada em direcção a Lisboa e talvez Setúbal:


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2017 às 18:24)

Vai ser cá um evento!! afinal se calhar sempre posso ter os 0,2mm ufa que alivio vai acabar a seca


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2017 às 18:42)

O que ta no radar na maioria é virga! as nuvens chegam aqui parece fumo desfaz tudo..


----------



## criz0r (14 Mar 2017 às 18:50)

Está-me cá a parecer que o GFS vai acertar em jeito de Euro Milhões na hora de entrada da precipitação  19h


----------



## Thomar (14 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Contei 6 pingos há uns 10 minutos, brutal!...


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Ambiente bem abafado por aqui. Estão *16,8ºC*.
Depois de algumas abertas durante a tarde, o céu volta a ficar encoberto, novamente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

Hoje foi mais um dia bem ventoso e nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Mar 2017 às 19:39)

Boa tarde a todos está a levantar-se uma ventania enorme... era suposto?


Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje foi mais um dia bem ventoso e nublado.


Muito ventoso mesmo! Lá se foram as flores das amendoeiras...


----------



## miguel (14 Mar 2017 às 19:59)

Nem um pingo aqui, ainda foi pior que os modelos davam que já não era quase nada.

15,3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## david 6 (14 Mar 2017 às 20:08)

nem 1 pingo


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2017 às 20:15)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde a todos está a levantar-se uma ventania enorme... era suposto?
> 
> Muito ventoso mesmo! Lá se foram as flores das amendoeiras...



As variedades de amendoeiras mais precoces, eu já as observei essas já tem amêndoas do tamanho de uma unha, ou seja essas em principio já estão garantidas, quanto ás restantes amendoeiras, e muitas outras árvores de fruto que estão agora no seu auge da floração é preciso sorte meteorológica.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mar 2017 às 20:41)

Boa noite!

Dia sem grande interesse meteorológico com céu por vezes muito nublado mas sem mostrar sinal de precipitação, temperaturas de 16/17ºC nas estações da cidade.


----------



## StormRic (14 Mar 2017 às 21:11)

Boa noite
Caíram alguns pingos cerca das 19:10 ao passar na A5 a virar para a CREL. E foi tudo o que observei de precipitação hoje . Pelo radar poderá ter caído algo em Lisboa.


----------



## remember (14 Mar 2017 às 22:47)

Boas, sigo com 16,4ºC a temperatura nas ultimas horas anda  a oscilar entre os 16º e 17º.
Máxima de 17,6ºC e minima de 12,8ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Boa noite. 
Hora de dormir. 
13.9°c e 83%HR. 
Nada de precipitação e parece que não há vento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2017 às 02:09)

milagre! está a chover em geral fraco aqui por setúbal  já cheira bem


----------



## WHORTAS (15 Mar 2017 às 06:20)

Bom dia
Manhã fresquinha 6.4°C


----------



## criz0r (15 Mar 2017 às 09:48)

Bom dia, ontem ainda caíram alguns pingos pelas 19h e durante a noite chegou mesmo a chover fraco. Os carros estavam com uma valente camada de pó.
E seguimos mais um dia aqui por Entrecampos com céu muito nublado que diga-se de passagem hoje está com uma tonalidade bonita de azul/branco/e roxo por vezes.


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2017 às 10:17)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria temos céu muito nublado mas sem sinal de que possa haver precipitação, temperaturas na ordem dos 17/18ºC.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 10:44)

Se choveu de madrugada não dei por nada, mas se choveu foi tão pouco que o acumulado está em 0,0mm, ou seja é igual a não ter caído nem uma gota... Mínima muito alta de 14,2ºC

 Hoje mais um dia seco e ameno, estão 18,4ºC com vento fraco e a palha para enfeitar o céu.


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Vi agora o carro até me ia saltando o coração!! quase mudou de cor tal a quantidade de lama que tem em cima das gotas que caíram de madrugada... é o que faz viver num clima semi desértico  

18,6ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mar 2017 às 11:02)

Boas,

A lestada tem soprado bem.
Até ao momento, velocidade máxima de vento está nos 34 km/h, enquanto a rajada máxima está nos 58 km/h.
A EMA do Cabo Raso às 10:00 seguia com vento  médio horário de 38,9 km/h.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2017 às 11:26)

Bom dia.
Mínima de 13.9°c pouco depois da meia noite. Agora sigo com 18.6°c e 59%HR. 
A rajada máxima até ao momento foi de 29 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 11:42)

Tempo bem ameno já quente até, estão 19,1ºC com vento fraco e a palha sempre presente


----------



## remember (15 Mar 2017 às 12:25)

Bom dia, 
sigo com 20ºC, ultimamente a estação têm tido máximas e mínimas muito idênticas às do Forte 
Mínima de 15,3ºC, mínima do Forte da Casa de 15,5ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (15 Mar 2017 às 15:09)

Boas!
Chegou a chuviscar de madrugada. Muitos carros empoeirados por aqui. 
Neste momento, estão *20,2ºC*.


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2017 às 15:59)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 21.8°c e 47%HR depois de ter atingido os 23.3°c pelas 14:58.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lousano (15 Mar 2017 às 16:34)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui mais um dia de calor anormal para Março.

Tactual: 26,6°C


----------



## miguel (15 Mar 2017 às 17:58)

A máxima chegou aqui aos *20,7ºC *

 Agora estão 19,4ºC com vento fraco


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Mar 2017 às 19:47)

Não vi a previsão para hoje e fui todo encasacado mas depois levo com 23ºC...

Amadora teve máxima horária de *22,6ºC*, mas o litoral norte foi mais quente hoje.


----------



## david 6 (15 Mar 2017 às 19:47)

agora à tarde é que vi bem o que os pingos de madrugada fizeram, os carros todos sujos


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2017 às 20:06)

Hoje o dia foi ameno, e o  vento continua a marcar presença embora não tão forte como nos últimos dias, e ao final da tarde era mesmo nulo.
A chuva já começa a fazer falta, o solo á superfície já começa a estar muito seco, pelo menos já não consigo espetar uma forquilha na terra. 
Alguns ribeiros já vão secos, enquanto que os restantes estão cada vez mais enfraquecidos.

máxima: 25ºC
mínima: 10ºC


----------



## Sanxito (15 Mar 2017 às 23:47)

Boa noite. 
Sigo sem vento e com a mínima do dia 12.4°c e 75%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (15 Mar 2017 às 23:59)

Boa noite!

Dia de Primavera em Leiria, com temperaturas amenas. 

Por agora vai refrescando, 9.8ºC em Leiria(Centro).


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Mar 2017 às 07:51)

Bom dia
Mínima de 5.9
Agora 13.7 e céu azul


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2017 às 11:05)

Bons dias, noite tranquila e o dia assim segue da mesma maneira. Céu muito nublado por agora e vento quase nulo, para isto mais valia estar Sol .


----------



## miguel (16 Mar 2017 às 13:32)

Mais um dia sem historia!!! 

Mínima de 11,2ºC

Agora estão 19,1ºC com vento fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2017 às 14:39)

Boas!
Há alguma nebulosidade convectiva (cumulus humilis) a norte daqui.
Vamos lá ver se chove lama lá para a noite. 
Estão *19,7ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (16 Mar 2017 às 15:45)

por setúbal céu encoberto


----------



## criz0r (16 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

Céu muito nublado e pesado a SE, se me for a guiar pelo Sat24 vem uma mancha nebulosa a caminho da margem sul. Se for pela radar do IPMA parece palha. Vamos aguardar.


----------



## DaniFR (16 Mar 2017 às 17:51)

Por Coimbra, céu com aspecto de trovoada. Já caíram algumas pingas mas nem deu para molhar o chão.


----------



## Sanxito (16 Mar 2017 às 18:24)

Boa tarde. 
Sigo com 16.5°c e 60%HR. 
A máxima foi de 20.9°c e a mínima de 11.4°c
O vento sopra de SW e a rajada máxima atingiu os 24 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (16 Mar 2017 às 18:26)

Pingas grossas na Barosa


----------



## guisilva5000 (16 Mar 2017 às 18:51)

Desde as 7h que o céu está nublado, a contrastar bastante com o crescimento das folhas das árvores.

Mínima:* 11,6ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mar 2017 às 19:17)

Boas,

T.máxima ontem: *19,6ºC*
T.máxima hoje: *19,7ºC*

Embora o inverno aqui neste zona tenha sido equilibrado em termos de precipitação, isto de chover tudo em 2 dias e depois estarem algumas semanas sem chover é realmente uma treta. Começo achar que o nosso clima está mesmo de extremos,  em termos de temperatura também está meio sinistro, bastava ver as temperaturas deste fim de semana e o que aí vem na próxima semana, sobe e desce constante, impressionante.


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Por aqui depois de um dia ameno ameno, ao final do dia já se notou que certamente o tempo está a mudar, o WindGuru já está a meter uns aguaceiros para esta madrugada.

Ainda nem a Primavera começou, e já se regista um imensidão de incêndios pelo nosso país fora, hoje foi aqui na minha terra, á hora de almoço, em que ardeu certamente mais de 2,5 ha de mato, carvalhos e área agrícola, onde estavam a pastar uns 5 cavalos, que com muito custo lá conseguiram sobreviver.
É realmente uma tristeza, porque tudo começou por um descuido, ou seja mais uma queimada que se descontrolou.
O incêndio foi combatido por 13 bombeiros apoiados por 5 veículos.
Na minha opinião e tendo em conta que a matéria vegetal, já se encontra muito seca, acho que deviam de lançar um alerta para proibir as queimadas, principalmente agora, que estamos em época de podar as oliveiras, e a consequente queima da sua lenha.
A foto não é da minha autoria.

*TORRES NOVAS – Última hora. Incêndio em Alcorochel mobiliza perto de quinze bombeiros*

As chamas lavram em área de mato. Nesta quinta-feira este é o segundo incêndio registado no território do Almonda, sendo que o primeiro alerta surgiu pelas 10 da manhã, em Pedrógão, ocorrência combatida pelos bombeiros de forma rápida e eficaz.
http://radiohertz.pt/torres-novas-u...lcorochel-mobiliza-perto-de-quinze-bombeiros/


----------



## thunderstorm87 (16 Mar 2017 às 21:24)

Boa noite.Resumindo por aqui por Cacilhas foi mais um dia nublado.No Algarve a coisa está a bombar...por Aqui nada.....


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Mar 2017 às 21:45)

Boa noite. Estão a cair umas pingas por cá...


----------



## Microburst (16 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

Boa noite. Neste momento caem umas gotas também por Cacilhas.


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Mar 2017 às 23:01)

Chove fraco mas as gotas são bem grossas. Já está tudo molhado. 
*14,5ºC*


----------



## jorgeanimal (16 Mar 2017 às 23:48)

Interessantes relâmpagos que se vêem para sul... Qual a trovoada mais a norte?


----------



## MSantos (16 Mar 2017 às 23:57)

Boas!

É possível que tenha chovido alguma coisa aqui por Leiria! Olhando para as imagens de radar no período entre as 21h e as 22h30, passaram por aqui umas manchas de refletividade, mas não dei por nada, não posso confirmar! 

Por agora tudo calmo e 14.5ºC em Leiria(centro).


----------



## criz0r (17 Mar 2017 às 00:18)

Boa noite. Chove de forma moderada por aqui, gotas bem grossas!


----------



## Zulo (17 Mar 2017 às 00:27)

Neste momento chovem pingas grossas,o suficiente para molhar o chão.


Os primeiros pingos serviram para molhar a estrada,pelas 22h35 (+/-), mas passado 1 hora o chao estava seco..


----------



## Sanxito (17 Mar 2017 às 00:43)

Boa noite. 
Por cá caíram umas pingas, mas nada significativo, a estação nem sabe que choveu. 
Sigo sem vento e com 13.6°c e 83%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (17 Mar 2017 às 01:00)

Por aqui também parou de chover, foi um aguaceiro moderado de 5m, se continuar a este ritmo só irei lavar o carro para o mês que vem .


----------



## Zulo (17 Mar 2017 às 01:54)

criz0r disse:


> se continuar a este ritmo só irei lavar o carro para o mês que vem .



A sorte de quem não tem pombos pela sua zona....Lavei o meu hoje de manhã,antes de vir para o trabalho,esta noite,tive de o lavar de novo!


----------



## criz0r (17 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

Zulo disse:


> A sorte de quem não tem pombos pela sua zona....Lavei o meu hoje de manhã,antes de vir para o trabalho,esta noite,tive de o lavar de novo!



Não tenho pombos, mas neste caso dada a zona em questão tenho imensas gaivotas. Acaba por ser ela por ela .

De salientar que tal como eu previa, os carros ficaram com uma camada de pó significativa devido os aguaceiros de ontem.


----------



## miguel (17 Mar 2017 às 11:15)

Lavei o carro ontem e pingou esta noite e ficou igual de novo o deserto tuga a fazer das suas... maldito clima.

Mínima de 13,1ºC

Agora sol e mais sol tempo quente, estão 19,1ºC e a saga da seca grave continua por este lado...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mar 2017 às 11:32)

Boas,

De facto os carros têm passado mal, o meu antes da lama teve a poeirada aqui da rua devido a nortada, depois levou com lama em cima lol

Amanhã junto à costa irá fazer calor, lestada presente.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2017 às 01:55)

já na Fajarda, sigo com *7.5ºC*


----------



## WHORTAS (18 Mar 2017 às 06:48)

Bom dia
Que frio. 
Estão 2.3 C


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2017 às 08:36)

Boas,

Minima: 13,3ºC
Actual: 16,1ºC

Inversão valente em Seiça com direito a geada, minima de *-1,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2017 às 11:20)

*19,7ºC*

Ha pouco a Peninha, perspectiva de Alcabideche com zoom no máximo e um corte.



image upload with preview


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2017 às 12:12)

minima de *3.9ºC*
agora já sigo com *23.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2017 às 12:17)

Mínima de *12,4ºC*

Agora céu limpo e *22,1ºC  *com vento fraco


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Mar 2017 às 12:34)

Hoje o dia por aqui acordou com uma valente rega de orvalho, mas agora já está calor, e já estou  de t-shirt.


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

Dia de Verão, estão *24,6ºC* com vento quase nulo...alias está melhor que no verão, não tem vento hoje


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2017 às 13:23)

*19,7ºC *
Vento  fraco de Noroeste.

Os modelos falharam na previsão de lestada por estas bandas.
________

Seiça é mesmo impressionante, depois de geada e minima de *-1,1ºC*, já vai nos *25,0ºC.*
26ºC de amplitude térmica, mais uma, é obra.


----------



## david 6 (18 Mar 2017 às 13:48)

*25ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mar 2017 às 14:36)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá tive mínima de 11.4°c pelas 7:15, agora sigo com a máxima do dia de 23.9°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (18 Mar 2017 às 14:47)

Sigo com* 25,2ºC* e vento quase nulo


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mar 2017 às 15:52)

25.7°c e 30%HR.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *13,3ºC* / *21,9ºC*
T.actual: *16,6ºC
*
O vento moderado apareceu por volta das 16 horas, este terra sem vento não é a mesma coisa. lol
Rajada máxima: *42 km/h*
Neste momento lestada sopra a* 21 km/h.

___________*

*Seiça* é que teve bons extremos térmicos:* -1,1ºC / 26,8ºC*
Terá sido a estação com maior amplitude térmica em Portugal, quer em rede amadora quer em rede oficial.


----------



## DaniFR (18 Mar 2017 às 21:39)

*9,5ºC*

Máxima:* 24,6ºC*
Mínima: *3,0ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (19 Mar 2017 às 00:24)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 12.6°c e 73%HR.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2017 às 02:59)

minima: *3.9ºC*
maxima: *25.9ºC*
actual: *6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (19 Mar 2017 às 03:06)

Boas madrugadas, o dia de ontem foi bem quente aqui pela Cova da Piedade, já se pode dizer que o Sol queimava e bem.

Por agora céu limpo, vento nulo e 11,0ºC.


----------



## WHORTAS (19 Mar 2017 às 08:24)

Bom dia
Mínima de 11.2C
Chão molhado pelo nevoeiro / morrinha
Actual 11.8C


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 10:56)

Boas,

Minima de 9,4ºC, não esperava que descesse "tanto".
T.actual: 17,7ºC

Amanhã o dia já será frio, para cá dão uma máxima de apenas 13ºC e vento moderado.
Nao admira que possa ocorrer algo épico no norte...para quinta a máxima deve rondar os 11ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Mar 2017 às 11:16)

Mínima e *11,9ºC*

Agora céu limpo e *19,5ºC* com vento fraco..é vira o disco e toca o mesmo


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 13:54)

Interessante a pequena mudança do estado do tempo por aqui e nas redondezas, a temperatura caiu 2ºC, estão* 17,1ºC*  e o vento apareceu, sopra fraco a moderado com algumas rajadas.
A máxima está feita, *19,3ºC*
Formou-se névoa nos topos da serra, por exemplo a Cruz Alta está coberta.
A estação dos bombeiros de Cascais segue nos *22ºC*, diferença valente!
___

O ARPEGE passou-se...



click image upload


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

O dia por aqui quando acordou, por momentos até cheguei a pensar que não se visse o sol antes do almoço devido á nebulosidade alta, mas afinal enganei-me e eis que o dia segue já bem quente.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

Boas,

Apanhei nortada brutal na Peninha e Cabeço de Vento.
Na Peninha registei vento a 60 km/h, no cabeço do vento foi aos 67 km/h.
Para ilustrar alguma da nortada que falo, o video abaixo.
http://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/det...esaparecido-em-praia-de-cascais?ref=HP_Grupo1


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2017 às 19:53)

Por aqui a noite segue já fresca, sigo já com 13ºC


----------



## david 6 (19 Mar 2017 às 21:36)

minima: *4.2ºC*
maxima: *23.7ºC*
actual: *11.5ºC* e vento fraco, graças a isso a temperatura do ar não desce muito, mas a sensação é bem fria


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 22:19)

Hoje a nortada está bem nervosa,tendo em conta que não se previa nada de especial.
Até se formou o capacete da serra.
Incrível que a estação que sigo apenas regista vento a 12 km/h.
Não me lembro de ter tanto vento em Alcabideche e a estação de referencia ( 2 km a sul) registar pouco vento.
Grandes estalos lá fora e já se soltaram roupas de alguns estendais.
Pena ser sempre o único a reportar estes vendavais tão localizados, isto está de loucos.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Mar 2017 às 22:57)

Nortada brutal por aqui também. Não estava nada à espera. A máxima chegou aos *23,6ºC*.
Com a chegada do ar marítimo, neste momento, sigo com *12,8ºC* e céu muito nublado por nuvens baixas.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Mar 2017 às 23:14)

Para terem noção do que se passa por cá, está tanto vento que está a pingar, fruto da humidade que é arrastada do capacete da serra pela acção do vento muito forte, isto por norma só acontece em noites de nortada violenta.
*11,7ºC*
Sensação térmica muito baixa.
É uma porcaria estar rodeado por netatmos em vez de outras estações, a medição do vento é uma treta daquelas estações.

Medição possível, isto está uma brutalidade.



image hosting no sign up


----------



## criz0r (20 Mar 2017 às 09:14)

Bom dia, o fim de semana foi de uma forma geral calmo e soalheiro particularmente no Sábado com a 1ª experiência de Verão deste ano.

Por agora sigo com céu muito nublado e vento moderado. 

Seja bem vinda dona Primavera!


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mar 2017 às 12:50)

Boas.
No sábado registei 26.3°c de máxima. Ontem subiu até aos 23.3°c enquanto a mínima desceu aos 9.9°c.
Agora sigo com 17.6°c e 63%HR. 
O vento sopra com média de 6.6 Km/h e já atingiu os 26 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

Vento gélido que refrescou o dia.

Mínima: *11,9ºC*
Máxima: *18,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Mar 2017 às 18:54)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Vento gélido que refrescou o dia.
> 
> Mínima: *11,9ºC*
> Máxima: *18,7ºC*


Boa tarde. Por aqui o vento é quase nulo mas está muito frio!


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Mar 2017 às 19:05)

Bem por aqui apesar de hoje começar a Primavera, foi um dia gélido, devido ao vento moderado, notou-se bem as variações da temperatura quer a mínima e máxima, e parece que a partir do meio desta semana, bem como no fim-de-semana vão ser bem fresquinhos.


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Mar 2017 às 19:19)

Boas,

Ontem o pandemónio de ventania deixou um pequeno rasto aqui na zona.
Como hoje entrei cedo ainda deu para ver algumas coisas, desde vasos, alguidares e roupa no chão.
Ainda assim o que me impressionou foi mesmo três folhas de palmeiras bastante grandes partidas, na zona do Cobre.
Só não caíram árvores pois as árvores tem flexibidadede e estão habituadas a vento forte.
Não tenho qualquer duvida que tive rajadas de 80/ 90 km/h, mas mais que a rajada era a velocidade de vento, que acelerações medonhas,o impacto do vento na janela da minha varanda era brutal e moro num r/c. Nem o ARPEGE modelou aquilo lol.
Ser umas das primeiras áreas urbanas a levar com a nortada maluca tem destas coisas.
No Cabreiro aqui ao lado, é mais extremo.
Quando entrei no forum partilhava dados brutais de uma estação instalada no Carrascal de Alvide, como se pode ver está muito bem posicionado para receber o vento forte, infelizmente a estação foi desactivada.



https://postimage.




Adiante que agora tudo calmo, apenas vento moderado com uma outra rajada forte.

A máxima continua em queda, hoje o dia qb ventoso assim o ajudou, apenas 15,1ºC,  menos 4ºC em relação a ontem.
Neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC.


----------



## remember (20 Mar 2017 às 22:50)

Boa noite,

Mais uma vez o treino foi difícil de executar  ainda notei mais vento que na semana passada.

Sigo com 13,6ºC, a máxima de hoje foi de 20,1ºC e a mínima de 12,1ºC


----------



## MSantos (20 Mar 2017 às 23:31)

Boas!

Dia céu quase sempre nublado em Leiria com temperaturas frescas, o Sol ainda chegou a mostrar um ar da sua graça mas foi durante pouco tempo.

Por agora vento fraco e 13.2ºC em Leiria(Centro).


----------



## Sanxito (21 Mar 2017 às 01:21)

Boas. 
Sigo com 13.5°c e 71%HR, depois de uma máxima de 18.8°c pelas 15:20. 
O vento atingiu os 29 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 08:31)

Bom dia para todos. Para além da chuva fraca que começou durante a noite, começou nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 08:33)

Boas,

Sigo com *12,3ºC*, chuvisco e vento moderado a forte.
Por cá temos nevoeiro na serra,  a _olhometro_ diria acima da cota 400 mts.
________

A madrugada de quinta pode prometer certamente alguma coisa aí por essas serras fora.
Para aqui  a previsão está interessante, ainda que sujeita  algumas actualizações nas próximas runs do ECMWF.



image hosting 12mb


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 09:44)

Bom dia, por aqui a Primavera inicia-se com céu muito nublado e alguns chuviscos esporádicos antes de sair de casa.
Vamos ver o que nos reserva o resto da semana, espero pelo menos um outro aguaceiro de granizo!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mar 2017 às 10:00)

O sol começa a espreitar com a entrada do pós-frontal... esta frente foi fraquinha, mas isso já se esperava.


----------



## MSantos (21 Mar 2017 às 10:00)

Bom dia!

Aqui em Leiria acordámos com céu encoberto e alguma chuva fraca. De momento já não chove mas o céu mantém-se muito cinzento.

Por agora 14ºC.


----------



## david 6 (21 Mar 2017 às 12:40)

aqui pelas Praias do Sado choveu algo de manhã, neste momento céu com abertas e incêndio para E! na protecção civil diz natureza "industria, oficina e armazém" já tem 54 operacionais e 18 viaturas, já ouvi várias vezes sirenes


----------



## Sanxito (21 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá caiu um aguaceiro curto é fraco durante a manhã, não chegou a acumular. 
Agora sigo com 17.9°c e 59%HR.
A rajada máxima está nos 23 Km/h. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 13:11)

0,3 mm por cá.
O vento sopra a 24 km/h.
Rajada máxima de 48 km/h.


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

Aqui de manha pingou ainda deu para molhar a estrada mas nada acumulou...

Mínima de *13,3ºC*

Agora sol com nuvens a enfeitar o céu e temperatura amena de *17,6ºC*, o vento é fraco


----------



## criz0r (21 Mar 2017 às 13:28)

Boa tarde, por aqui o dia vai seguindo com céu parcialmente nublado por cumulus humilis e vento moderado com rajadas superiores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2017 às 19:44)

Por aqui hoje foi mais um dia fresco e ventoso, ao inicio da manhã ainda caiu uns aguaceiros fracos, que deram logo para matar as saudades do cheiro que ficou no ar, a "poeira".
Vamos lá a ver de é desta que virá mesmo alguma chuva, pelo menos as árvores de fruto recentemente plantadas já agradeciam e muito, por caso contrário terei de as regar.
A camada superficial do solo já está seca, o vento dos últimos dias também tem ajudado nisso. 

*SANTARÉM – Última hora. Há mau tempo para as próximas horas e distrito pode voltar a ver neve*

A indicação é da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil: No seguimento do contacto com o Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera (IPMA), realizado no
Comando Nacional de Operações de Socorro (CNOS), é esperada precipitação fraca no litoral Norte e Centro, que se estenderá progressivamente às restantes
regiões. A partir da madrugada de amanhã (22/mar), prevê-se queda de neve acima dos 800/1000 metros, descendo gradualmente para os 400/600 metros e é nestes valores que o distrito de Santarém se enquadra, nomeadamente os pontos mais altos do território ribatejano.

http://radiohertz.pt/santarem-ultim...imas-horas-e-distrito-pode-voltar-a-ver-neve/


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Mar 2017 às 20:23)

Boas!
Há 1 ano atrás, o cenário era este, na zona do Campo Grande:





Fonte
Por Carnaxide, este evento foi mais "fraquinho". 
Mas lembro-me da frequência brutal dos raios.
Timelapse da chegada da linha de células mais fortes:
Um dos trovões que captei. Digamos que o susto que apanhei está muito bem demonstrado neste vídeo: 
Saudades de um evento assim. 
-----------------------------------------
O chuvisco da manhã rendeu *0,2 mm*.
Vamos ver como corre o próximo evento.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mar 2017 às 21:53)

Boas noites,

Por cá caíram 2 aguaceiros fracos, renderam 0,3 mm, felizmente não foi lama, menos mal.
T.máxima: *15,7ºC*
T.actual: *11,6ºC
*
Não tarda deve aparecer o aviso amarelo relativamente a vento, os modelos de alta resolução, como ARPEGE E AROME metem rajadas valentes, é aguardar pelo aviso.
O IPMA  talvez esteja aguardar a proxima run do AROME.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Chuviscos de manhã cedo, de resto o dia foi nublado.

Temperaturas "marçianas" continuam:
Máxima: *18,5ºC*
Mínima: *12ºC
*
Lembro-me perfeitamente do tempo em quase todos os 23 de Março e nunca vi as temperaturas que eles prevêem para esse dia. 5ºC de mínima é fresquinho para um final de Março 

Que venha a cut-off!


----------



## miguel (21 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

Máxima de 18,2ºC

Agora estão 12,3ºC


----------



## Sanxito (22 Mar 2017 às 00:28)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 11.8°c e 77%HR. 
Os extremos hoje foram os seguintes.
11.9°c / 18.7°c

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## srr (22 Mar 2017 às 08:52)

Bom dia,

Que agradável chuvinha, moderada e constante, depois registo o Acumulado. 
Estava ja a fazer muita falta, a erva estava já  a secar. ( o que deveria acontecer só em julho)


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 09:26)

Bom dia! 

Para já temos aqui em Leiria céu encoberto e chuvinha de intensidade variável, vento fraco e temperaturas de 10/11ºC nas estações da cidade.

Veremos o que nos reserva o resto do dia!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2017 às 09:30)

Já chove pela Grande Lisboa com 11,5ºC.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (22 Mar 2017 às 09:32)

Em Cascais já chove.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 09:41)

Bom dia, caiu um aguaceiro moderado ainda há pouco mas agora o Sol já espreita novamente por entre as nuvens.

Vamos ver o que os próximos dias nos reservam para aqui!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 10:05)

Desde as 6h30 que começou a chover. Está a chover bem, sempre certo e por vezes forte a torrencial! Não esperava tanto...


----------



## Geopower (22 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

bom dia. Céu encoberto. Até agora apenas um curto periodo de chuva fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 10:38)

Por aqui parou de chover agora. Sente-se a temperatura a descer com a entrada do pós-frontal...


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 10:55)

Olá de novo!

O Sol brilha agora em Leiria, mas temperaturas continuam na casa dos 10/11ºC nas estações da cidade.

Esperando o próximo aguaceiro, que já deverá trazer algum frio...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:04)

Boas,

Bem por volta das 10:30 apanhei um aguaceiro bem forte acompanhado com bastante vento.
Fica imagem de radar e um video, localizando, foi na A5 entre Birre e Alcabideche.
A temperatura era de 9ºC.
Ai está a entrada de ar frio, ainda que amanhã será mais expressivo.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Mar 2017 às 11:17)

Bom dia madrugada e manhã marcada por chuva por vezes forte por agora não chove, aguardo o pós frontal.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:18)

Juro que não entendo isto, portanto o IPMA lança avisos de vento quando ha manchas do AROME a modelar rajadas de 70 km/h que mal tocam as vezes na linha de costa, neste momento é esta a previsão do AROME, não ha aviso?? Rajadas de 90 e 100 km/h...devem estar vidrados com a neve lol



free image uploader


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:39)

Começam os aguaceiros do pós-frontal. Ficou escuro de repente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 11:45)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começam os aguaceiros do pós-frontal. Ficou escuro de repente.


Torrencial agora!


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 11:46)

Boas

Mínima a ser feita agora de dia lol estão *11,2ºC*
Máxima possivelmente do dia de *14,9ºC* ao inicio da manha antes da frente fria...

 Precipitação até agora acumulada *2,6mm 
*
Rajada máxima até agora *43km/h*


----------



## Sanxito (22 Mar 2017 às 12:01)

Bom dia. 
Não vi chover, mas a estação regista 2.8 mm acumulados com um rate de 25 mm/h pelas 11:00. 
A mínima foi de 11.3°c pela 1:34, e agora sigo com 12.6°c e 90%HR. 
O vento atingiu os 27 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Mar 2017 às 12:40)

Esta uma ventania horrível e frio 

Belo dia invernal!


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

esteve a chover moderado durante a manhã, agora não chove


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 13:10)

Boas, tirando dois aguaceiros moderados de manhã a situação por aqui é relativamente calma.

Destaque sem dúvida para o vento moderado que está a tornar o ambiente cada vez mais frio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 13:18)

Células valentes a entrar entre Peniche e Coimbra com ecos amarelos...


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 14:01)

Já estão *15,1ºC* lá se foi a máxima muito baixa... *2,6mm* acumulados e não deve cair muito mais hoje por aqui...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 14:13)

Boas!
Choveu fraco por volta das 9:30 e por volta das 10h. O acumulado segue nos *0,8mm *. Estão *16,5ºC*. Não está frio nenhum.


----------



## Lousano (22 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde.

Depois de uns dias bem quentes, segue um dia de Inverno.

Tactual: 6,7°C

Precip: 16,0mm

Alguma trovoada aquando a passagem de um célula maior. Pela serra deve estar a cair um nevão memorável, dado o volume de precipitação.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 14:47)

Por aqui está frio.
*12,3ºC* e vento forte.
Até ao momento rajada máxima de *61 km/h.*


----------



## Rui R. (22 Mar 2017 às 15:02)

Boa tarde. 
Sou novo neste fórum. Reporto a partir de Castanheira de Pera.
Neste momento chove bastante na vila, há já 15 min. 
No concelho já neva em Sarnadas, a uma cota de 584 a acumular no chão.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sou novo neste fórum. Reporto a partir de Castanheira de Pera.
> Neste momento chove bastante na vila, há já 15 min.
> No concelho já neva em Sarnadas, a uma cota de 584 a acumular no chão.


Muito bem vindo !!!!!!!!!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Mar 2017 às 15:11)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes de curta duração.


----------



## Rui R. (22 Mar 2017 às 15:18)

António josé Sales disse:


> Muito bem vindo !!!!!!!!!


Obrigado. 
Castanheira de Pera é muito dada a extremos.
Espero contribuir para o panorama meteorológico do país.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mar 2017 às 15:24)

Rui R. disse:


> Obrigado.
> Castanheira de Pera é muito dada a extremos.
> Espero contribuir para o panorama meteorológico do país.


Bem vindo Rui

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rui R. (22 Mar 2017 às 15:34)

joselamego disse:


> Bem vindo Rui
> 
> Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


Obrigado.


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Mar 2017 às 16:03)

Rui R. disse:


> Obrigado.
> Castanheira de Pera é muito dada a extremos.
> Espero contribuir para o panorama meteorológico do país.



Sempre achei que para além da Serra da Lousã propriamente dita, esse vale que vai do Coentral Grande até Castanheira de Pêra tivesse bastante interesse do ponto de vista climático! Bem vindo! 

Penso que as cotas estão a descer um pouco mais (ou mais cedo) que o previsto, pelo menos a norte e na Galiza. As próximas horas parecem promissoras para as serras do litoral centro  O que complica é o calor diurno à superfície..


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 16:05)

Boas!

Tarde de aguaceiros por vezes fortes em Leiria, intervalados por abertas em que o Sol brilha.

A temperatura tem andando num sobe e desce constante, variando consoante os aguaceiros e as abertas de Sol. No entanto está com tendência de descida desde o inicio da tarde.

Acumulações andam na ordem dos *6mm* nas estações da cidade, esperava um pouco mais, mas isto ainda não acabou!


----------



## srr (22 Mar 2017 às 16:11)

Quase nos 10 mm - Nada mau, para atenuar a seca.


----------



## Rui R. (22 Mar 2017 às 16:13)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Sempre achei que para além da Serra da Lousã propriamente dita, esse vale que vai do Coentral Grande até Castanheira de Pêra tivesse bastante interesse do ponto de vista climático! Bem vindo!
> 
> Penso que as cotas estão a descer um pouco mais (ou mais cedo) que o previsto, pelo menos a norte e na Galiza. As próximas horas parecem promissoras para as serras do litoral centro  O que complica é o calor diurno à superfície..





4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Sempre achei que para além da Serra da Lousã propriamente dita, esse vale que vai do Coentral Grande até Castanheira de Pêra tivesse bastante interesse do ponto de vista climático! Bem vindo!
> 
> Penso que as cotas estão a descer um pouco mais (ou mais cedo) que o previsto, pelo menos a norte e na Galiza. As próximas horas parecem promissoras para as serras do litoral centro  O que complica é o calor diurno à superfície..


Pois. Castanheira de Pera tem quase que um micro clima. No inverno muitos dias com temperaturas baixíssimas e no verão temperaturas altíssimas.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 16:15)

Dia completamente desinteressante por aqui até ao momento.
Apenas a referir um breve aguaceiro moderado há coisa de 10m e vento moderado.


----------



## cácá (22 Mar 2017 às 16:21)

Boas tardes ....aqui depois de um forte aguaceiro temos o sol a espreitar


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2017 às 16:42)

apanhei um aguaceiro fraco mesmo na cidade de setúbal junto à serra, agora já nas praias do sado vai um aguaceiro a passar ao lado, ainda caiu uns pingos


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

david 6 disse:


> apanhei um aguaceiro fraco mesmo na cidade de setúbal junto à serra, agora já nas praias do sado vai um aguaceiro a passar ao lado, ainda caiu uns pingos



Apanhei esse aguaceiro no carro ainda foi umas pingas bem grossas, foi a única coisa a relatar depois da fraca frente da manhã, o acumulado do dia continua nos mesmos *2,6mm*

Máxima de *15,8ºC*

Agora estão *13,2ºC *


----------



## FJC (22 Mar 2017 às 17:05)

Rui R. disse:


> Boa tarde.
> Sou novo neste fórum. Reporto a partir de Castanheira de Pera.
> Neste momento chove bastante na vila, há já 15 min.
> No concelho já neva em Sarnadas, a uma cota de 584 a acumular no chão.


Boas! 
Bem vindo! Vai dando noticias da zona se puderes. 
Comprimentos


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Mar 2017 às 17:29)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> O que complica é o calor diurno à superfície..



Ou a falta de precipitação... Uma amiga diz-me que estão 6ºC com céu limpo na Barreira de Água, perto de Fátima, a 400m.

Grande seca que o centro está a levar, enquanto o seguimento litoral norte está já bem animado...


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

4ESTAÇÕES disse:


> Ou a falta de precipitação... Uma amiga diz-me que estão 6ºC com céu limpo na Barreira de Água, perto de Fátima, a 400m.
> 
> Grande seca que o centro está a levar, enquanto o seguimento litoral norte está já bem animado...



os modelos dão mais aguaceiros à noite e de madrugada, se isso acontecer a serra de aire vai ter neve, esperamos nós


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 18:17)

Agora sim, com o pôr do Sol e a acção do vento a temperatura deu um tombo valente. Está mesmo agreste lá fora, ainda não perdi a esperança de ver algum granizo nas próximas horas.


----------



## remember (22 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Boa tarde, hoje não há muito para relatar a não ser alguma chuva da parte da manha e um vento gélido que se faz sentir em vários quadrantes...
Mais um treino e o vento era tanto que mal conseguia pedalar lol

9,3ºC de mínima e 11,7ºC actual, a temperatura segundo o termómetro da "bicla" andou entre os 13,7ºC e os 14,7ºC, isto há duas horas atrás.


----------



## cácá (22 Mar 2017 às 18:49)

Aguaceiro moderado a forte agora na zona solum......


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Por aqui começou a chover por volta das 7:30 da manhã, com aguaceiros por vezes moderados, e sempre acompanhados de vento moderado a forte.
Quando  vinha do trabalho já vi caixotes do lixo derrubados pelo chão.
Esta chuva já veio dar alguma ajuda a mim que sou agricultor, apesar de que ainda foi insuficiente, mas resta aguardar para ver o que ainda poderá chover para os próximos dias.
Fiquei surpreendido, visto que não esperava que ainda chovesse desta forma.
Foi mais um dia gélido, que já me obrigou a tirar do roupeiro, os casacos, e tive de voltar a acender novamente ontem a lareira.

O acumulado ronda os 12 mm.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 19:26)

Aguaceiro fraco de momento mas parece vir mais qualquer coisa.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 19:31)

Boa noite

Grande parte da manhã marcada pela chuva fraca a moderada. Durante a tarde, vários aguaceiros acompanhados de granizo.
Os acumulados rondam os *10mm*.

Nota-se bem o arrefecimento, *5,8ºC*, actual mínima. Máxima de apenas *11,9ºC*.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 19:32)

Bela chuvada que caiu há pouco (finalmente!).
A célula dirige-se para a margem sul. A bigorna é bem extensa.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 19:38)

Essa célula, passou de raspão por aqui e produziu apenas chuva moderada e umas pequenas pedras de granizo insignificantes.


----------



## Aspvl (22 Mar 2017 às 20:22)

Algumas células a chegarem de noroeste! 
Veremos o que nos calha


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 20:56)

Aguaceiro torrencial com granizo agora... Grande trovão também!


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 20:56)

Boa noite!

Acabámos agora de ter um aguaceiro com granizo em Leiria, com temperaturas de 8/9ºC na estações da cidade.

Veremos o que nos reserva a noite!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 20:59)

MSantos disse:


> Boa noite!
> 
> Acabámos agora de ter um aguaceiro com granizo em Leiria, com temperaturas de 8/9ºC na estações da cidade.
> 
> Veremos o que nos reserva a noite!


Não ouviste o trovão em Leiria?


----------



## Candy (22 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Boas
Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro de granizo em Peniche! 
Frio e vento moderado com rajadas, por cá.


----------



## MSantos (22 Mar 2017 às 21:03)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Não ouviste o trovão em Leiria?



Ouvi algo sim, mas a minha casa tem um bom isolamento acústico e com o som da televisão fiquei na dúvida ser era um trovão ou não.


----------



## meko60 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:09)

Boa noite!
A Primavera arrependeu-se. Dia com aguaceiros,principalmente na parte da manhã, tarde ventosa e fresca.De momento sigo com 9ºC.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:20)

Trovoada agora...


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:25)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Trovoada agora...



tens temperatura? esta noite na serra pode cair algo


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:27)

Aqui a noite segue gelada, mas ainda não chove nada, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.
Eco amarelo sobre a zona de Fátima Ourém, a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros é mesmo fantástica, em termos de precipitação, eu digo isto poque hoje quando ia para o trabalho por volta das 6:20 e olhei para a serra, vi logo que ela estava carregadinha de água, e eis que meia hora depois chegou ela.
Isto já para não falar que tenho uma colega, que nunca precisa de regar a horta, segundo o que ele me diz, devido á valente carga de orvalho que cai todas as noite, ele mora em São Bento, Porto de Mós, mesmo durante o verão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Aqui a noite segue gelada, mas ainda não chove nada, apenas caiu uns aguaceiros fracos durante a tarde.
> Eco amarelo sobre a zona de Fátima Ourém, a Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros é mesmo fantástica, em termos de precipitação, eu digo isto poque hoje quando ia para o trabalho por volta das 6:20 e olhei para a serra, vi logo que ela estava carregadinha de água, e eis que meia hora depois chegou ela.
> Isto já para não falar que tenho uma colega, que nunca precisa de regar a horta, segundo o que ele me diz, devido á valente carga de orvalho que cai todas as noite, ele mora em São Bento, Porto de Mós, mesmo durante o verão.


Pois foi esse eco amarelo que deu a trovoada... e não tenho temperatura.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:31)

Boas,

Tive que interromper o meu jantar por isto:
Que aguaceiro de granizo brutal, foi muito localizado, caiu por volta das 20:50.



free uploader



photo share

Tendo em conta que estão *6,9ºC*, o granizo mantem-se nos vasos.



print screen windows 7

Radar no momento exacto da queda de granizo, ponto amarelo mesmo aqui em cima.



picture share


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Mar 2017 às 21:32)

7,5ºC aqui por Alvalade. Alguma chuva de manhã, acompanhada das respetivas frentes de rajada devido ao regime de células. O vento forte manteve-se durante o dia no entanto, acompanhado da baixa acentuada de temperatura.


----------



## vortex (22 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Boas!Por aqui caíram 2,3mm.Sigo com 7,9ºC (máx. de 15,1ºC e min. de 7,6ºC). Hr em 74% e vento fraco.Pressão 1018.9 hpa.

Dados da minha estação online no WU.


----------



## hurricane (22 Mar 2017 às 21:38)

Aqui no juncal (Porto de Mós), forte aguaceiro de granizo, originado pelo eco amarelo. Ficou tudo branco e com pedras bem grandes. É bonito de se ver, mas infelizmente vai estragar tudo. Batatas e muitas árvores já com flores. A trovoada foi mais na serra.


----------



## TekClub (22 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Por aqui vai chovendo e já se ouve trovoada ao longe...


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 21:49)

Agora sim, o detector de DEA do IPMA está bem afinado. Os quatro trovões que ouvi à cerca de 20min foram todos detectados.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 21:51)

Parece-me que está bem mais frio do que os modelos previam.
Sigo com *6,5ºC *e não chove.


----------



## jonas (22 Mar 2017 às 21:54)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece-me que está bem mais frio do que os modelos previam.
> Sigo com *6,5ºC *e não chove.


No alto da serra de sintra podera estar a nevar?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 21:57)

jonas_87 disse:


> Parece-me que está bem mais frio do que os modelos previam.
> Sigo com *6,5ºC *e não chove.


Queres ver que é desta que neva na serra de Sintra? 
-------------------------------------------
Por aqui sigo com *9,5ºC *e *1,3 mm*.
Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:07)

Tiagolco disse:


> Queres ver que é desta que neva na serra de Sintra?
> -------------------------------------------
> Por aqui sigo com *9,5ºC *e *1,3 mm*.
> Vão caindo alguns aguaceiros moderados.



Agora subiu para os 7,3ºC, ainda assim a temperatura está mais baixa uns 2ºC/2,5ºC do que o previsto.
Penso que é dificil, na ultima vez que fui la espreitar num evento parecido a este, a temperatura apenas variou 1/2ºC, numa diferença de altitude de 350 mts. Aquela velha máxima da descida de 0,6ºC por cada subida 100 mts na cota, por vezes bate mais ou menos certo, se bem que se por acaso cair um aguaceiro torrencial essa lógica cai logo por terra.
Amanhã de manhã talvez passe lá, para ver como as coisas andam.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Por volta das 21h30, granizo na A14 (Coimbra - Figueira da Foz) na zona de Montemor-o-Velho:





Foto de Paulo Ervideira


----------



## Aspvl (22 Mar 2017 às 22:11)

E cai «pedraço» por Lisboa!


----------



## david 6 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:12)

bom aguaceiro


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:14)

Mais um aguaceiro torrencial com granizo. O mais forte do dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:16)

Aspvl disse:


> E cai «pedraço» por Lisboa!



Está visto que qualquer célula que tenha tonalidade amarela representa granizo.
O ar está realmente frio.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 22:19)

A bigorna da célula de Lisboa é enorme! 
*9,2ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (22 Mar 2017 às 22:31)

*Alto do Trevim, Serra da Lousã.*

_Foto de Vitor Alves_

clicar para ampliar
_

 _


----------



## 4ESTAÇÕES (22 Mar 2017 às 22:34)

DaniFR disse:


> *Alto do Trevim, Serra da Lousã.*
> 
> _Foto de Vitor Alves_
> 
> ...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:36)

DaniFR disse:


> *Alto do Trevim, Serra da Lousã.*
> 
> _Foto de Vitor Alves_
> 
> ...



Estão -2,2ºC por lá.
Não há registo de vento, o anemometro congelado desde as 17horas de hoje.
Rajada máxima: *113 km/h*

https://www.windguru.cz/station/395


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Mar 2017 às 22:39)

Hoje é mesmo agora


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 22:48)

Grande trovão! Continuam os aguaceiros fortes...


----------



## Brites (22 Mar 2017 às 22:53)

Tudo a passar ao lado de Pombal


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Granizada! 
*1,7 mm*.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:18)

Mais uma bomba! Até me assustei!


----------



## Candy (22 Mar 2017 às 23:18)

Mais uma granizada há pouco, aqui por Peniche.


----------



## Brites (22 Mar 2017 às 23:20)

Epa deixem alguma coisa para estes lados! Aqui tão perto e nada aqui! Nao vem para estes lados!?


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:23)

Brites disse:


> Epa deixem alguma coisa para estes lados! Aqui tão perto e nada aqui! Nao vem para estes lados!?


Mas está a chover em Pombal, e até tem um eco amarelo entre Pombal e Ansião...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:24)

Grande flash a norte.
Alguns roncos.


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

Forte granizada por aqui, esta foi a foto possível dadas as condições adversas.






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Brites (22 Mar 2017 às 23:26)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Mas está a chover em Pombal, e até tem um eco amarelo entre Pombal e Ansião...


Chover!? Chuvinha tenho a janela mesmo atrás e nada de jeito! 
Onde vez aí o eco!? Desculpem a minha ignorância


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 23:27)

Relâmpago a norte!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:28)

Brites disse:


> Chover!? Chuvinha tenho a janela mesmo atrás e nada de jeito!
> Onde vez aí o eco!? Desculpem a minha ignorância


E está a entrar um eco laranja que penso vai passar mesmo em cima de Pombal. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 23:29)

Que flashada brutal agora mesmo!!!


----------



## Gilmet (22 Mar 2017 às 23:32)

Relato trovoada bem audível agora mesmo aqui por Mira-Sintra! 

Temperatura nos *7,8ºC*.

Hoje: *7,1ºC* / *13,4ºC*.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Mar 2017 às 23:33)

Trovoada audível também por aqui, embora um pouco ao longe. 

Não chove.


----------



## Brites (22 Mar 2017 às 23:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> E está a entrar um eco laranja que penso vai passar mesmo em cima de Pombal. http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


Pois era isso que ia dizer!!! Vamos ver telemóvel com bat 100%!! Parece ligeiramente a sul mas...Vamos fazer figas


----------



## rick80 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:42)

Trovoada, chuva forte com pedraço incluido tudo como se merece por aqui

Enviado do meu MI 5s Plus através de Tapatalk


----------



## Mike26 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:42)

Há pouco dei conta de 2 trovões e deu para ver os respectivos flashes, possivelmente dessa célula que passou ligeiramente a norte daqui.

Ar bem frio, quem diria que ainda há poucos dias tivemos temperaturas bem superiores a *20ºC.. *


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Mar 2017 às 23:45)

Muitas vezes critico o IPMA em situações especificas, contudo, não tenho problema algum em elogiar esta remodelação nos detectores, veja-se como está está excelente, não passa nada!
Ja agora que bomba incrível, mesmo em cheio em Pero Pinheiro, foi porventura a mais forte dos ultimos 3/4 anos em territorio nacional.



pic hosting


----------



## Candy (22 Mar 2017 às 23:49)

Pimba outra carga de granizo agora! Esta foi mais forte dos que as outras! A coisa está a animar


----------



## Lightning (22 Mar 2017 às 23:49)

Soprem essa célula para a margem sul, de preferência para esta zona.


----------



## Brites (22 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

E esse eco amarelo no centro a passar um nadinha a sul daqui, dá para mandar uma sopradela para cima!? Só para dar um pouco de animação aqui!!!


----------



## miguel (22 Mar 2017 às 23:55)

Termino o dia com *2,8mm*...

*9,8ºC 

*


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 23:56)

Lightning disse:


> Soprem essa célula para a margem sul, de preferência para esta zona.


Não te preocupes, já morreu! 
--------------------------------------
Estão *8,1ºC*, neste momento. O acumulado de hoje segue nos* 2,6 mm*.
Já deu para ver dois relâmpagos hoje. Veremos como é que vai ser amanhã com a atmosfera mais instável.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Mar 2017 às 23:57)

Relâmpago e trovão, agora mesmo!


----------



## criz0r (22 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

Enorme flash e trovão cujo barulho demorou quase 1m. Impressionante.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (23 Mar 2017 às 00:00)

Trovão bem audivel em Telheiras. Chove fraco.


----------



## Teya (23 Mar 2017 às 00:01)

Boa noite, venho relatar isso mesmo, relâmpago e trovão agora mesmo  ainda há pouco caiu granizo e tem sido uma bela chuvada. Temperatura 8,8ºC 
Uns dias assim é pedir muito?! ehehehe


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:02)

QUE GRANIZADA!


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 00:03)




----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2017 às 00:03)

criz0r disse:


> Enorme flash e trovão cujo barulho demorou quase 1m. Impressionante.



Em Almada?  a célula que vinha para aqui perdeu intensidade e entretanto formou-se outra ao lado mais forte.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 00:08)

Também ouvi o trovão há cerca de 7 minutos!

Caem alguns pingos e estão 7,5ºC  A estação na Serra das Brancas já marca *6,4ºC *


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Desde 17 de janeiro de 2014 que não via uma granizada tão forte. Está tudo completamente branco!





*5,1ºC* 
Eco amarelo/laranja mesmo em cima de mim:




@guisilva5000 quase que apanhavas esta granizada toda.


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Aproxima-se mais uma ronda de granizada parece! E as rajadas de vento aumentaram muito de intensidade nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Brites (23 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Entrada na figueira!! Vamos lá ver se é agora que chega a Pombal!!


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 00:12)

Primeiro relâmpago visível a norte de Peniche. E um bom estrondo!


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2017 às 00:14)

Céu cada vez mais nublado. Vento inexistente. Vamos ver o que é que a célula que se aproxima traz. Ao menos o S. Pedro que me oferecesse uma trovoada com granizo no meu dia de anos


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 00:14)

Retiro o que disse... Rajadas de vento muito forte neste momento!!!

E vão-se ouvindo roncos.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 00:16)

Lightning disse:


> Em Almada?  a célula que vinha para aqui perdeu intensidade e entretanto formou-se outra ao lado mais forte.


O trovão que ouvi foi em Lisboa  mas bem audível daqui.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 00:32)

Deve estar jeitoso em óbidos! Festival do chocolate e tal... Vá lá que é gelo...

Por Peniche as rajadas abrandaram e a célula que se vê passou por norte rente à costa.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 00:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Desde 17 de janeiro de 2014 que não via uma granizada tão forte. Está tudo completamente branco!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que sortudo, essa devia ser a minha prenda 

Hoje deve ser o dia mais frio *desde 12 de Fevereiro*... yap, já passou mesmo muito tempo. É raro estas entradas em fins de Março, ainda é difícil para mim acreditar que vão estar 4ºC de mínima e 10ºC de máxima amanhã... (digamos que* quanto à máxima vão estar 9ºC abaixo da média* , fenómeno tão extremo como o de 5 de Setembro)


----------



## Rui R. (23 Mar 2017 às 00:36)

Neve misturada com chuva...bastante frio já...aguardemos pela madrugada...espero que haja precipitação...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 00:38)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que sortudo, essa devia ser a minha prenda
> 
> Hoje deve ser o dia mais frio *desde 12 de Fevereiro*... yap, já passou mesmo muito tempo. É raro estas entradas em fins de Março, ainda é difícil para mim acreditar que vão estar 4ºC de mínima e 10ºC de máxima amanhã... (digamos que* quanto à máxima vão estar 9ºC abaixo da média* , fenómeno tão extremo como o de 5 de Setembro)


Já agora, parabéns! 
É por estas e por outras que gosto tanto de meteorologia. É sempre a surpreender! 
---------------------------
*5,9ºC *
Ainda há algum granizo "sobrevivente" nos jardins aqui à volta.


----------



## Crissie (23 Mar 2017 às 00:38)

E fotos e videos ? onde andam  quero ver tudo! 
Por aqui tudo calmo


----------



## Brites (23 Mar 2017 às 00:47)

Vem borracha aqui para pombal ou é impressão minha!? Já tá mais que na hora!


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2017 às 00:49)

Boa noite. 
Por cá sigo com 8.4°c e 80%HR.
Hoje registei máxima de 15.1°c pelas 13:48 e mínima de 9.1°c pelas 20:00 durante um aguaceiro. O acumulado ficou pelos 2.8 mm. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 00:50)

A mesma célula que deu tanta alegria aos do costume  aqui deixou uns míseros *0,2mm* e uma rajada de* 34km/h*

*8,8ºC*


----------



## Teya (23 Mar 2017 às 00:55)

Continua o granizo e aguaceiros fortes por aqui, temperatura nos 7,9ºC.
Parabéns guisilva5000!


----------



## Tufao André (23 Mar 2017 às 00:56)

Noite mais animada que propriamente durante o dia.
Já caíram vários aguaceiros intensos, alguns com granizo pequeno mas de muito curta duração... Nem deu para acumular nada! Também vi um belo relâmpago (que até iluminou a casa) seguido de forte trovão!!! Foi para já o único.
Acaba de cair mais um aguaceiro intenso com forte ventania e algum granizo à mistura!!
Temperatura nos 7 graus apenas...


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 00:59)

chove fraco, realmente isto para o lado de setúbal é uma desgraça

como estará a serra de aire? estou bastente curioso, por exemplo lá em baixo em Tomar está 5ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 01:03)

Brutais descargas para uma célula com ecos apenas amarelos:
















Aguaceiros desde o pôr-do-sol por toda a zona da grande Lisboa, registados um pouco por todo o périplo de hoje (Póvoa, Belas, Mercês, Carcavelos, Lisboa).


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 01:03)

Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de vento gélido e forte. Bastavam alguns graus a menos.,.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 01:06)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já agora, parabéns!
> É por estas e por outras que gosto tanto de meteorologia. É sempre a surpreender!
> ---------------------------
> *5,9ºC *
> Ainda há algum granizo "sobrevivente" nos jardins aqui à volta.





Teya disse:


> Continua o granizo e aguaceiros fortes por aqui, temperatura nos 7,9ºC.
> Parabéns guisilva5000!



Obrigado , para mim é algo novo fazer anos num dia meteorologicamente ativo.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (23 Mar 2017 às 01:16)

StormRic disse:


> Brutais descargas para uma célula com ecos apenas amarelos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tenho casa precisamente onde foram essas descargas (Vale de Barreiras) mas de momento encontro-me em Lisboa.. Recebi nesse mesmo minuto notificação por sms a dizer que o alarme da casa tinha desligado.. Tal deve ter sido a descarga, rebentou com a luz na zona..


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 01:25)

Estou deveras curioso para saber a situação em Montejunto. A fábrica de gelo Lisboeta estará a fazer jus ao nome?. 

7,7ºC por aqui e sem chuva de momento.


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 01:35)

finalmente chove algo de jeito aqui nas praias do sado


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2017 às 01:49)

Por aqui tá na hora da deita. 
Sigo com 2.4 mm acumulados e com 8.1°c / 88%HR no momento. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 02:08)

Algumas fotos possíveis, ao pôr-do-sol de ontem, 4ªfeira, após um período longo de céu pouco nublado, antes da chegada das células de granizo e trovoada mais intensas.

18:35 S.Julião do Tojal






18:36





18:37





18:44 Loures





18:45 primeira célula com bigorna extensa avistada a noroeste





18:45


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 02:54)

Peniche, as rajadas de vento estão muito fortes. Isto está esquisitooooooooo... Não estava à espera destas rajadas tão fortes. 
Muito barulho na rua e coisas a voar. As persianas da janela norte estão a levar uma valente sova!


----------



## nelson972 (23 Mar 2017 às 05:24)

StormRic disse:


> Brutais descargas para uma célula com ecos apenas amarelos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma dessas descargas acordou-me, o som foi simultâneo ao clarão, uma detonação súbita, muito alta! Fiquei uns minutos com o coração a bater mais forte!   

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Mar 2017 às 06:58)

Bom dia.
A manhã começou nublada e sem vento...






Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## WHORTAS (23 Mar 2017 às 07:06)

Bom dia
4.5°C e o arco íris mais bem definido que vi nos últimos tempos


----------



## ThunderFreak (23 Mar 2017 às 09:29)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## ThunderFreak (23 Mar 2017 às 09:30)

ThunderFreak disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



Vista para a margem sul 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia.

Continuamos num autêntico regime de pós-frontal, sucessivas células que proporcionam aguaceiros pontualmente fortes, que podem ser de granizo e acompanhados de rajadas de vento forte. Parece que a regra é: 30 minutos de Sol, 5 minutos de chuva 

Pelas 03h45 acordei com o barulho da chuva, que depois ao ir à janela, conclui que era de granizo. A rua ficou toda branca 

Apontar também 2 ou 3 descargas eléctricas aqui nas imediações entre as 23h30 e as 00h de ontem/hoje.

Mínima de *6,6ºC*.

Por agora está Sol mas céu escuro em várias direcções.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2017 às 10:15)

Bom dia.
Ontem após a meia noite registei 2.4 mm, acordei com 3.4 mm. A temperatura desceu aos 7.2°c e segue agora nos 10.6°c.


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia, madrugada muito instável por Almada com sucessivos aguaceiros de chuva/granizo e vento forte.

A manhã acordou da mesma forma e assim vai continuando, de momento não chove mas são visíveis Cumulonimbus em todos os quadrantes.

É uma pena não haver relatos da Serra de Montejunto e D'Aire.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2017 às 10:21)

Bom dia ontem e inicio da madrugada de hoje registei três trovoadas, ontem foi um dia marcado por aguaceiros sendo que á tarde foram menos frequentes hoje continuo a ter sucessivos aguaceiros moderados a fortes de realçar a temperatura que está bastante baixa.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2017 às 10:22)

De realçar algum granizo que caiu ontem á noite.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 10:34)

Bom dia a todos. Tem chovido bastante esta manhã e desde as 9h sem parar. Por vezes com chuva forte a torrencial.


----------



## Rui R. (23 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

Por aqui, nevou até à cota da vila (478m) embora sem grande acumulação. 
As serras para norte do concelho estão carregadas do elemento branco. Cabeço do Peão (alto do Ameal), Serra da Safra (serra do Coentral) , Cabeço do Pereiro (Santo António da Neve) 1080m, Serra da Lousã (alto do Trevim) 1210m.
Excelentes locais para ir nestes dias,pois têm acessos razoáveis.


----------



## Rui R. (23 Mar 2017 às 10:49)

Por aqui, nevou até à cota da vila (478m) embora sem grande acumulação. 
As serras para norte do concelho estão carregadas do elemento branco. Cabeço do Peão (alto do Ameal), Serra da Safra (serra do Coentral) , Cabeço do Pereiro (Santo António da Neve) 1080m, Serra da Lousã (alto do Trevim) 1210m.
Excelentes locais para ir nestes dias,pois têm acessos razoáveis.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mar 2017 às 10:58)

Bom dia 

*7,3ºC*

Miníma de *1,3ºC*

Serra da Lousã vista da Praia das Rocas, em Castanheira de Pera 






Foto do Fb da Praia das Rocas




















Fotos de André Simões


----------



## Rui R. (23 Mar 2017 às 11:15)

DaniFR disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> *7,3ºC*
> 
> ...


Excelentes fotos!!!
Tenho uma foto parecida à primeira que postaste, mas não tou a conseguir partilhar.
Essa foto é da serra do Cabeço do Peão (alto do Ameal), a serra da Lousã fica a mais para norte a cerca de 10 km dessa.


----------



## dvieira (23 Mar 2017 às 11:29)

Sou de Fátima. Por aqui vai caindo uns aguaceiros uns mais intensos que outros. A temperatura neste momento ronda os 4/5 graus. Por volta das 6h a temperatura rondava os 0 graus mas faltava o factor precipitação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 11:30)

Sol e chuva agora... mas continua a chover bem, aliás ainda não parou. Bela rega!


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 11:33)

Aqui na terra em que nada acontece, choveu muito pouco de madrugada, rendeu *1,0mm* de dia ainda não vi chover e o chão está bem seco. A ver se amanhã a noite chove algo que se veja, porque até lá nem espero chuva aqui a não ser meia dúzia de pingos. 

O único destaque vai para o frio estão *10,7ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2017 às 11:42)

Boas,

Ha pouco na serra, penso ter visto cair algum sleet.
Infelizmente o aguaceiro era fraco.



pictures upload
_________


----------



## sauron (23 Mar 2017 às 11:47)

Aguaceiro forte neste momento na Nazaré


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

lá para os meus lados sei que já caiu granizo esta manhã

aqui nas praias do sado nada especial, isto realmente para os lados Setúbal é desgraça


pessoal de Fátima por acaso não sabem se nevou na Aire?


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 12:52)

Bem vindo ao fórum @dvieira


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 12:57)

windchill disse:


> A manhã começou nublada e sem vento...





ThunderFreak disse:


> Vista para a margem sul





DaniFR disse:


> Serra da Lousã vista da Praia das Rocas, em Castanheira de Pera



 grandes fotos!!

Aguaceiros regulares a passarem aqui na Póvoa de S.Iria. Muito vento gelado no alto do Casal da Serra. Ainda não vi aqui granizo.

Estão 10,9ºC neste momento e a mínima curiosamente parece ter sido uns "mornos" *8,1ºC* cerca das 5h, de acordo com a estação de Forte da Casa.


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 12:59)

dvieira disse:


> Sou de Fátima. Por aqui vai caindo uns aguaceiros uns mais intensos que outros. A temperatura neste momento ronda os 4/5 graus. Por volta das 6h a temperatura rondava os 0 graus mas faltava o factor precipitação.



 Bem vindo ao fórum!


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 13:00)

Boas,

Por Peniche tudo mais calmo. Manhã marcada por aguaceiros gélidos. O vento diminuiu bastante de intensidade. As rajadas foram enfraquecendo ao longo da noite.
Saliente-se os 77.4 km/h de rajada máxima registados pela estação meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro. Daí a sova que a minha janela a norte levou ontem à noite. Relembro que aqui no centro da cidade, e com os prédios, o vento tende a parecer muito mais forte e as ruas parecem servir como corredores de aceleração.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 13:06)

david 6 disse:


> lá para os meus lados sei que já caiu granizo esta manhã
> 
> aqui nas praias do sado nada especial, isto realmente para os lados Setúbal é desgraça
> 
> ...


Eu penso que não, pelo menos não dei conta.


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 13:07)

Forte aguaceiro, agora. Vem acompanhado de algumas pedrinhas, poucas e pequenas, de granizo.


----------



## dvieira (23 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Não tenho conhecimento se nevou na Serra D` Aire. Mas se tal aconteceu terá sido nos pontos mais altos da serra. Pode ter nevado sem acumulação nos pontos mais altos não digo que não.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 13:18)

O dia segue seco com sol e tempo fresco, nada a acrescentar nesta pasmaceira...   a ver se vem rápido a depressão por SW para isto animar que enquanto vier de Norte e NW é um não evento por aqui...

12,3ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Boas!
Por aqui vai chovendo moderado. A sensação térmica é bem baixa, não se consegue estar na rua. 
Acumulado: *2,4 mm*.


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2017 às 13:48)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá a máxima é de 12.7°c até ao momento, mas um breve aguaceiro trouxe a temperatura para os 10.6°c actuais com 74%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 14:13)

aguaceiro moderado


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 14:37)

Passou um aguaceiro mas o melhor foi a este, aqui só deixou 0,6mm 

9,7ºC
1,6mm
40km/h máximo


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Aguaceiros fracos nas últimas duas horas.

O céu tem alternado entre abertas e cobertura no máximo a 6/8.

Casal da Serra, Póvoa de S.Iria
*13:06 Sul*
Halo solar 22º






*13:48 SE*






*12,3ºC* neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:20)

Mais um aguaceiro forte... muito tem chovido.


----------



## dvieira (23 Mar 2017 às 15:35)

Confirmo mais um aguaceiro com algum granizo à mistura. Num termômetro aqui perto pouco fiável indicava 4/5 graus.


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 15:47)

Aguaceiro em pleno rio Tejo,






Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Mar 2017 às 15:49)

aguaceiro passou ao lado


----------



## Edward (23 Mar 2017 às 16:00)

Boas tardes!
Chove intensamente neste momento 

Temperatura nos *8,7ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2017 às 16:06)

Ui o que vem lá para a zona de Leiria... parece intenso.


----------



## Lightning (23 Mar 2017 às 16:45)

guisilva5000 disse:


> essa devia ser a minha prenda



Parabéns  a mim não me calhou nada esta madrugada, só aguaceiros, sem actividade eléctrica, e apenas fracos a moderados. O S. Pedro não me ofereceu nada também. Deixa lá, já é muito bom fazermos anos hoje considerando que é o dia mundial da meteorologia, não se podia ter escolhido melhor dia para nascer. Já nos está no sangue. 

Bem, voltando ao on-topic. de momento chove de forma moderada, devido a uma salganhada de células que se juntou ao molho e fé em Deus... Vento com algumas rajadas moderadas esporádicas. O frio nem se fala...


----------



## Candy (23 Mar 2017 às 16:46)

vem lá mais uma carga. Já começou a chover.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 16:54)

Mais um aguaceiro e consequente descida da temperatura: *8,1ºC*.

A sensação térmica deverá andar pelos 4ºC.


----------



## Teya (23 Mar 2017 às 18:12)

Tem sido um EXCELENTE dia de inverno  desde as 15 horas que tem chovido sem parar, algumas vezes com granizo à mistura!
A temperatura tem andado à volta dos 12ºC, neste momento sigo com 12,7ºC


----------



## homem do mar (23 Mar 2017 às 18:16)

Boa tarde que dia gelado hoje a temperatura é de 7 graus mas a sensação é de 0 graus.
Ps: disseram me que em ferreira do zezere estava a nevar.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 18:27)

Muito frio e pouca muito pouca chuva, granizo então só com um milagre aqui... Até me faz confusão alguns sítios terem granizo varias vezes ao longo do dia e aqui nada de nada... 

Máxima de *13,7ºC*

Acumulados até agora *1,6mm *e até agora neste "evento"* 4,4mm*

Agora estão *9,7ºC*


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 18:29)

Boas, tarde de sucessivos aguaceiros moderados. Aproxima-se escuridão enorme a Noroeste e a temperatura está a descer a pique desde a hora do almoço.


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2017 às 18:32)

7,4ºC após mais um aguaceiro, a sensação lá fora é gélida! 
Visto que não tenho algo tão fiável por perto, a estação da Portela marca 6,6ºC com temperatura aparente de 3,7ºC, muito frio na zona da AML.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 18:33)

Chove bem por aqui. Que frio! 
Infelizmente não tenho como medir a temperatura, o sensor pifou...


----------



## meko60 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:02)

Boa tarde!

Dia com aguaceiros,por vezes fortes.Temperaturas de Inverno ,por agora sigo com7,7ºC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Ontem o tal eco amarelo ao inicio ainda trouxe granizo, mas durou poucos segundos, depois deu lugar a aguaceiros moderados.
Durante a noite, madrugada e manhã de hoje também houve presença de aguaceiros.
De resto é mais foi mais um dia gélido.

O acumulado segue em 6.86 mm.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2017 às 19:13)

Resumo do dia de hoje aguaceiros moderados a fortes e muito frio, belo dia de inverno amanhã devemos ter precipitação a partir da tarde.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 19:23)

O sensor lá voltou a funcionar.
Muito frio por aqui, sigo com *8,5ºC*.
*2,8 mm* de acumulado.


----------



## miguel (23 Mar 2017 às 20:08)

Sigo com 7,9ºC o acumulado não sai dos 1,6mm nem vai sair mais a não ser amanha


----------



## Sanxito (23 Mar 2017 às 20:16)

Boa tarde. 
Mínima da dia há pouco com 7.1°c, sigo agora com 7.3°c e 96%HR. O acumulado está nos 5.8 mm.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

A noite aqui segue fria com 7.2ºC.

Em seiça é de esperar que o dia de amanhã acorde branco com geada, a estação segue já a esta hora com uns incríveis 3.3ºC, depois de uma máxima de 11ºC.

Deixo aqui uma foto que já anda a circular nas redes sociais, estes últimos frios e de chuva tem sido reclamados por muitos, e adorados por outros, como é o meu caso, as pessoas que falo dizem que não estão contentes com o tempo, e eu só lhes digo que ainda devia era de chover, dizem logo que sou maluco, poque de certeza que estas pessoas já estavam a pensar em ir para a praia.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2017 às 20:53)

Algumas fotos de uma das células da tarde de hoje:


----------



## StormRic (23 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

Algumas fotos de hoje:

12:47 Póvoa de S.Iria, ENE









16:34 CREL Belas





16:35 





16:37





16:39 WNW





16:39 WNW





16:39 W


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

E assim foi o dia de hoje pelo Ribatejo.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 21:28)

Lightning disse:


> Parabéns  a mim não me calhou nada esta madrugada, só aguaceiros, sem actividade eléctrica, e apenas fracos a moderados. O S. Pedro não me ofereceu nada também. Deixa lá, já é muito bom fazermos anos hoje considerando que é o dia mundial da meteorologia, não se podia ter escolhido melhor dia para nascer. Já nos está no sangue.
> 
> Bem, voltando ao on-topic. de momento chove de forma moderada, devido a uma salganhada de células que se juntou ao molho e fé em Deus... Vento com algumas rajadas moderadas esporádicas. O frio nem se fala...



Também fazes anos? Parabéns! 

Só notei disso do dia mundial da meteorologia no ano passado e achei uma coincidência engraçada 

_____

Por aqui a mínima não desceu ao previsto, *5,2ºC,* já a máxima essa sim ficou mesmo 8ºC abaixo da média. 

Apanhei alguns aguaceiros pelo caminho mas não consegui tirar fotos, estou sempre ocupado ou com pressa.

Já vamos nos* 5,7ºC* a Norte medidos com o Auriol


----------



## Microburst (23 Mar 2017 às 21:39)

Boa noite ao fórum. Aqui por Cacilhas a noite passada foi tempestuosa a espaços, a carga de granizo durante a madrugada foi suficiente para me deixar toda a varanda branca até de manhã.

Dia marcado por aguaceiros moderados com algum granizo, sleet e vento forte. Por esta altura os aguaceiros são mais frequentes, avistam-se relâmpagos ocasionais a O/NO, e a temperatura continua em franca descida com 6,4ºC neste momento.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Mar 2017 às 21:42)

Dia muito frio com aguaceiros de granizo por vezes fortes. Temperatura sempre na ordem dos 6 a 9 graus no Pinhal Novo ao longo do dia.

De momento com 6ºC. Canha segue com 3,7ºC e aproximam-se aguaceiros!


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2017 às 22:10)

Boas,

Sigo com *5,7ºC*, está um frio do caraças.
O acumulado foi de *6,1 mm
*
É normal que esteja muito frio em sitios abrigados, basta um pouco de ceu limpo que as inversões entram em jogo.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Mar 2017 às 23:06)

A noite segue bastante calminha. 
Estão *7,7ºC*. Espero bastante instabilidade amanhã à tarde.


----------



## remember (23 Mar 2017 às 23:08)

Por vezes, a meteorologia tem destas coisas, dia tipicamente invernoso... muito frio, vários aguaceiros, alguns com granizo...

Sigo com 6,8°C, com a minima a ser alcançada à umas horas atrás atingindo os 6,5°C, com uma minima da madrugada de 6,7°C.


----------



## DaniFR (23 Mar 2017 às 23:19)

*2,4ºC*

Máxima: *10,3ºC*
Mínima: *1,3ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Mar 2017 às 23:25)

*5,2ºC* foi a mínima desta noite, temperatura subiu para os *6,5ºC* agora e parece estabilizada...


----------



## criz0r (23 Mar 2017 às 23:28)

Boa noite, por aqui já não chove há algum tempo mas o ambiente está muito frio.

Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e uns fresquinhos 7,9ºC .


----------



## MSantos (23 Mar 2017 às 23:36)

Boa noite!

Aqui por Leiria tivemos um dia bem animado, recheado de aguaceiros alguns com granizo!  

Por agora está fresco, temperaturas nas estações da cidade na casa dos 3/4ºC.


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Mar 2017 às 23:50)

Por aqui continuam os aguaceiros pela noite dentro.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mar 2017 às 23:51)

Vai geando em Seiça.
*-0,3ºC*
http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1
___________

A media do mês está feita, *57 mm.*
Apenas Fevereiro ficou longe da média.
Talvez até Segunda ainda dê para acumular uns bons mm, nem vale a pena avançar com números, já que a convecção vai se manter, vamos ver.

Extremos de hoje: *5,7ºC* / *11,1ºC* (Dia gélido!)


----------



## Gilmet (23 Mar 2017 às 23:58)

Boa noite,

Dia frio, marcado por aguaceiros e vento em geral moderado a forte.
*5,4ºC* a *11,3ºC*, porém, a maioria do dia foi passado com temperaturas inferiores a 10ºC.

De momento chove fraco com 7,0ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2017 às 00:02)

Chuva moderada há 5 minutos, já a enfraquecer


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 00:09)

E vai chovendo também por aqui. 
Quem diria que um dos melhores eventos "frios" seria já na Primavera. Sempre a ser surpreendido!


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 00:12)

Aqui nesta outra parte do planeta  tempo seco o vento é nulo e a temperatura nem quer descer estagnou e estão 8,2ºC  e ta nisto a várias horas


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 01:11)

Boa madrugada!

Alguns aguaceiros fracos aqui em Leiria, com apenas 4.4ºC de temperatura!


----------



## WHORTAS (24 Mar 2017 às 07:06)

Algum sol por entre as nuvens para aquecer
Mínima de 2.4°C 
Actual  de  3.3°C


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2017 às 10:08)

Boas,

Minima muito baixa, pouco comum por cá por esta altura do ano, caiu aos *4,2ºC*
Pelas 9:15 o céu ficou interessante, fica a foto.



free upload

10:12
Isto hoje anda com bom aspecto.



image sharing


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 10:18)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado em Leiria com 10/11ºC nas estações da cidade, vai brilhando o Sol!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2017 às 11:14)

Bons dias.

Noite fresquinha, com mínima de *4,5ºC*.

Hoje a quantidade de aguaceiros já é menor.

Neste momento vai passando uma célula a Sul.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 11:18)

Boas

Mínima de *3,7ºC *valor impressionante mas não assim tão raro como se pode pensar todos os Marços tenho mínimas de 4/5/6ºC e em 2010 também tive 3ºC

Agora temperatura mais alta estão *13,1ºC* a chuva ainda não apareceu hoje mas hoje sim vai iniciar o evento que até agora o evento aqui apenas se resume a frio mais nada... E Domingo o único e verdadeiro evento...


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2017 às 12:27)

Bom dia

*11,9ºC* e céu muito nublado

Mínima de* -0,3ºC*.  Nunca pensei ter uma mínima negativa nesta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 12:35)

Temperatura bem mais amena hoje, bom para aquilo que ai vem.

Estão agora 15,1ºC com vento quase nulo  e muito sol


----------



## Microburst (24 Mar 2017 às 12:51)

Boa tarde ao fórum. Pelo satélite parece que se aproxima bastante animação para a área da Grande Lisboa esta tarde, em consonância com a previsão do IPMA.

Dia mais ameno, 12,6ºC por esta altura em Cacilhas, sol a espaços e células a passar mas sem chover há já algumas horas.


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mar 2017 às 13:20)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá foi a mínima mais baixa desde 2013, o registo anterior era de 6.7°c e hoje desceu aos 5.7°c pelas 7:05.
Agora sigo com 13.2°c e 65%HR., depois de a máxima ter chegado aos 14.2°c há 1 hora atrás.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2017 às 13:23)

Trovoada audível a Este com céu bastante ameaçador.


----------



## dvieira (24 Mar 2017 às 13:35)

Trovoada agora aqui. Com intervalo de 6 a 7  segundos entre raio e o barulho do raio.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

Boa tarde. Ouve-se trovoada cada vez mais perto. Não chove ainda mas o céu está ameaçador...


----------



## Geopower (24 Mar 2017 às 13:41)

A reportar do Areeiro. Observados 2 relâmpagos a SE à 15 minutos atrás


----------



## criz0r (24 Mar 2017 às 13:56)

Boa tarde, apesar de ainda pouco ter chovido o dia está muito instável por aqui, o céu desde manhã tem estado fantástico com Cumulonimbos Calvus/Capilatus em todos os quadrantes.

Actualmente não chove mas está tudo nublado e a ameaçar para mais logo  .


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 14:02)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Boa tarde. Ouve-se trovoada cada vez mais perto. Não chove ainda mas o céu está ameaçador...


Já chove bem...


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 14:11)

Boa tarde!

Aqui em Leiria temos céu muito nublado mas ainda não chove, embora o radar prometa! A chuva não deverá demorar muito a chegar! 

Ainda não me apercebi de nenhum sinal de trovoada


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 14:14)

MSantos disse:


> Boa tarde!
> 
> Aqui em Leiria temos céu muito nublado mas ainda não chove, embora o radar prometa! A chuva não deverá demorar muito a chegar!
> 
> Ainda não me apercebi de nenhum sinal de trovoada


A trovoada foi do eco laranja na zona de Ourém...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 14:23)

Lisboa e Setúbal aviso amarelo a partir das 19h até às 5h da manhã

aqui nas Praias já caiu meia duzia de pingos mas mais que isso não, neste momento vai passando aguaceiros ao lado para o lado do interior


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 14:58)

Boa tarde

Céu coberto por altostratus finos de bigornas circundantes, alguns cumulus medicocris e congestus. Precipitação muito fraca ocasional.
A situação é de duas linhas de células, uma sobre a costa oeste e outra de Coimbra a Coruche; corredor sem células de Leiria a Lisboa.







Movimento para Leste.



Duarte Sousa disse:


> Algumas fotos de uma das células da tarde de hoje:



Bela célula, boas fotos!



jonas_87 disse:


> Pelas 9:15 o céu ficou interessante, fica a foto.



Essa vista da serra não tem preço...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 15:02)

fui informado que há trovoada lá para Coruche 


já aqui nas Praias nada, vale mais tirarem Setúbal do mapa


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 15:04)

*Ontem*, mais alguns apontamentos do céu obtidos do interior de viatura em movimento:

16:41* Zona de Mem Martins/Mercês/Rio de Mouro*










16:42















16:43





16:44





16:47


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2017 às 15:28)

Bem me pareceu ter ouvido trovoada. O mapa não engana:


----------



## MSantos (24 Mar 2017 às 15:36)

Boa tarde!

Os aguaceiros têm fintado Leiria, apesar do céu estar encoberto e escuro, muito pouco tem chovido, há pouco pareceu-me ter ouvido um trovão distante, mas não tenho a certeza.


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 16:13)

Céu encoberto por altostratus mais espessos agora. A escurecer cada vez mais a oeste. Arcos de células a entrar no litoral oeste.

Boa trovoada que esteve a Leste de Coruche, nas últimas duas horas. Tudo a mover-se lentamente para Leste, ENE, rodando de WNW.

Célula mais intensa a sul de Mafra. O que está no oceano parece intensificar-se ao entrar em terra.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 16:20)

Chove moderado com pingas grossas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 16:36)

Chuva forte, certa e vento nulo. Vai dar bons acumulados...


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 16:48)

Chuva fraca na Póvoa. A escurecer, e vem lá mais cortinas de chuva.


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2017 às 16:50)

Boas.
Começou a chover (e bem) .


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 16:51)

Chuva moderada, pingos grossos agora.


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2017 às 16:57)

Estrondo!!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 16:58)

Grande ronco!


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2017 às 16:59)

Não estava à espera, ia ficando sem vidros!


----------



## aisa43 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

grande estoiro aqui em Alcântara !!!


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

Lightning disse:


> Não estava à espera, ia ficando sem vidros!



Os meus abanaram bem......


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 17:01)

Chuva forte. 8 graus. S.Juliao Tojal. Curioso não corresponder ao eco de radar, na intensidade.


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:04)

9,7ºC ,caiu um pouco com este aguaceiro.


----------



## meko60 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:05)

9,7ºC, desceu um pouco com este aguaceiro, como seria expectável.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mar 2017 às 17:06)

Impressionante, estava aqui a trabalhar muito bem e vi um flash enorme na direcção da Margem Sul. É que nem vi o raio, foi só mesmo o flash! O trovão empurrou literalmente os vidros para dentro.

Entretanto, vai chovendo agora de forma fraca. A coisa está-se a compor para o fim do dia


----------



## Lightning (24 Mar 2017 às 17:10)

Aqui está a culpada  quem estava em Cacilhas deve de se ter borrado todo


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2017 às 17:22)

Vai chovendo, sempre certinha mas com pingos grossos.  *7ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Por Entrecampos chove torrencialmente!


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:45)

há 15min atrás estava assim, tive sair de lá que já estava a pingar e a serra a desaparecer, sinal de aproximação, como também me parece que não vai passar só de escuro, voltei


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Mar 2017 às 17:51)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui está a culpada  quem estava em Cacilhas deve de se ter borrado todo


Foi um bom estouro.o chão estremeceu cá em casa


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:09)

a sério que só da chuva fraca?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 18:14)

A precipitação está muito aquém do previsto. 
Vai chuviscando.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> A precipitação está muito aquém do previsto.
> Vai chuviscando.


Por aqui não. Tem chovido bem...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

bem... sempre não passa disto, vai chuviscando , ainda nas Praias


entretanto o GFS para Coruche no domingo :


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

Por aqui hoje foi uma madrugada gelada, e o dia acordou também com nevoeiro, mas logo se dissipou ao inicio da manhã.
Ouvi relatos de ocorrência de geada, aqui bem próximo. 
A tarde tem sido marcada por aguaceiros fracos a moderados desde o inicio da hora de almoço. 

O acumulado vai em 2.7 mm.


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

chuva moderada, milagre


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 18:43)

Mais um fiasco épico    

Chove fraco e acumulou *1,0mm* a ver se Domingo que promete a valer não acaba em fiasco como 99,9% das vezes aqui.

*9,5ºC*


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 18:46)

Radar de Coruche desligado, isso explica a disparidade entre intensidades observada e reflectida. Céu continua encoberto e chove fraco a moderado nas Mercês.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2017 às 18:52)

Mínima: *5,6ºC*
Máxima: *14,3ºC
*
Estes dias invernais são muito bons para colmatar a anomalia gigantesca de temperatura máxima, apesar de não ser suficiente, ajuda muito.

Imagino os turistas, no início de Março "Portugal has a great weather, it was so hot" e agora devem estar tipo "Its colder here than in my country" 

(Nesta altura Lisboa deve estar mais fria que muitas capitais europeias) Atual: *8,9ºC *


----------



## StormRic (24 Mar 2017 às 19:12)

Chuva fraca na marginal em Oeiras, por exemplo. Ainda não vi relâmpago algum hoje é só água por todo o lado, vento fraco ou quase.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 19:24)

E vai chovendo fraco persistentemente. 
Sem o radar de Coruche fica mais difícil acompanhar o que aí vem, no entanto torna o nowcasting mais interessante.


----------



## Microburst (24 Mar 2017 às 19:33)

Lightning disse:


> Aqui está a culpada  quem estava em Cacilhas deve de se ter borrado todo



Estava por essa hora à janela precisamente virado para a antiga Lisnave e de facto não houve raio, antes um grande flash e passados 3 segundos um enorme trovão (bomba) tão típico de um DEA positiva.

Pela localização apostaria na grua vermelha da Lisnave.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2017 às 19:48)

Chove torrencialmente, sem o radar nem parece que chove lol


----------



## Rui R. (24 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

O dia por aqui foi-se tornando frio e a ameaçar chuva.
Começou a chover por volta das 16h30 e há 30 min começou a chover com neve misturada. Nas serras próximas neva mas não sei com que intensidade...


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Chuva forte, isto está pior que alguns dias de Inverno! 

Trânsito por todo o lado, algumas ruas estão um caos.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 20:12)

Que chuvinha tão boa! Tem alternado entre forte e moderada.


----------



## Rachie (24 Mar 2017 às 20:25)

Microburst disse:


> Estava por essa hora à janela precisamente virado para a antiga Lisnave e de facto não houve raio, antes um grande flash e passados 3 segundos um enorme trovão (bomba) tão típico de um DEA positiva.
> 
> Pela localização apostaria na grua vermelha da Lisnave.


Eu estava no carro na avenida antes de chegar à São João Batista e vi um raio horizontal bastante grosso e passados uns 3 ou 4 segundos ouvi um estoiro enorme e tremeu o chão. Mas não vi nenhum raio vertical.


----------



## Mike26 (24 Mar 2017 às 20:31)

Boa noite malta!

Que belo dia invernal que tem ocorrido neste dia de Primavera 
Observando o satélite nota-se bem alguma instabilidade a NW do país. No entanto, pela deslocação do sistema não consigo perceber se essas células vão passar aqui pela AML ou se vão calhar mais a sul o que vos parece?


----------



## Sanxito (24 Mar 2017 às 20:31)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá começou a chover pelas 17:00, a temperatura desceu e tem andado pelos 8.6°c actuais, o acumulado é de 5.4 mm. A máxima foi de 14.2°c pelas 12:45. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 20:39)

chove bem agora nas Praias


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

A chuva até agora rendeu *2,6mm* vai caindo ora fraca ora moderada... 

*9,9ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Mar 2017 às 21:05)

Desde o final da tarde que chove moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2017 às 21:10)

A noite aqui segue com aguaceiros fracos, as beiras pingam a fio.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Continua a chover fraco por aqui. 
Cheguei a pensar que este seria um bom evento de trovoadas. Fica para a próxima.


----------



## Zulo (24 Mar 2017 às 21:13)

Aqui no Dagundo-Algés tem chovido muito forte,a estrada faz um pequeno rio com um dedo de altura.Entretanto há coisa de 5 minutos acalmou,mas ainda chove.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2017 às 21:21)

Boas noites,
Dia de inverno, mais um.

T.máxima: *12,1ºC*
T.minima: *4,2ºC*
Acumulado: *13,3 mm*

T.actual:* 9,0ºC

70 mm* de acumulado mensal já ca cantam, e ainda falta o dia chuvoso de Domingo.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 21:40)

Parou de chover e já há abertas a sul. Não espero nada de relevante para o resto da noite.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Mar 2017 às 21:47)

Boa noite,

O dia começou solarengo e terminou chuvoso.
Hoje: *4,9ºC* / *14,4ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 9,7ºC.


----------



## Maeglin (24 Mar 2017 às 21:56)

Acabado de receber : 
Heavy Rain

Weather watch

Tomorrow, 21:00 - Monday 01:00
All Elevations

Severe weather warning (orange level) because of heavy rain with more than 30 l/qm in 24 hours, valid from Saturday, 25.03. 21:00 till Monday, 27.03. 01:00.

Abc

Ps: alerta válido para a margem sul


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Mar 2017 às 22:06)

StormRic disse:


> Essa vista da serra não tem preço...



Sim é boa, pena não viver no 3º andar, aí sim, ver se um dia destes partilho foto com essa perspectiva/vista.


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 22:21)

A chuva cai persistente de forma fraca por vezes moderada .

Acumulados até agora *5,0mm *a rajada máxima vai em* 43km/h 
*
Estão apenas* 8,9ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 22:42)

António josé Sales disse:


> Desde o final da tarde que chove moderado.


Sim aqui ainda não parou de chover moderado a forte... foi a tarde toda e noite.


----------



## António josé Sales (24 Mar 2017 às 22:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim aqui ainda não parou de chover moderado a forte... foi a tarde toda e noite.


Exactamente a chuva continua, ainda bem vai caindo moderada com picos de maior intensidade, esta semana não está a ser nada má em termos de chuva, domingo se as previsões se confirmarem vai ser o dia com mais chuva desta semana.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Mar 2017 às 23:07)

Chuva forte de novo...


----------



## david 6 (24 Mar 2017 às 23:21)

quando abalei das Praias estava a chover bem e persistentes, já havia alguns lençóis de água

já pela Fajarda vai chuviscando com *7.7ºC
*
a minima de hoje foi de *0.9ºC*


----------



## DaniFR (24 Mar 2017 às 23:21)

*5,9ºC* e chuva fraca

Máxima: *12,7ºC*
Mínima: *-0,3ºC*

*8mm* acumulados.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 23:30)

O centro da depressão começa a "fugir" de Lisboa:


----------



## miguel (24 Mar 2017 às 23:41)

Continua a chover mas sem grande intensidade, acumulados até agora *6,0mm* 

8,9ºC


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mar 2017 às 23:44)

Tiagolco disse:


> O centro da depressão começa a "fugir" de Lisboa:



O centro da depressão está praticamente em cima de Lisboa... Daí o movimento das nuvens ser em círculo, com centro nesta zona


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mar 2017 às 23:46)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> O centro da depressão está praticamente em cima de Lisboa... Daí o movimento das nuvens ser em círculo, com centro nesta zona


Parece haver uma pequena deslocação do centro para NE, se reparares.


----------



## vortex (24 Mar 2017 às 23:49)

Boas!Por aqui acumulados 10,1mm até agora.(continua a caír bem!) Hr 99%. Temp 8,6ºC(máx 14,3ºC e min.2,9ºC).Pressão em 1008.8hpa e vento fraco Sul.


----------



## criz0r (25 Mar 2017 às 01:08)

Microburst disse:


> Estava por essa hora à janela precisamente virado para a antiga Lisnave e de facto não houve raio





Rachie disse:


> Eu estava no carro na avenida antes de chegar à São João Batista e vi um raio horizontal bastante grosso



Quando vi o flash não consegui ver a perspectiva do raio, mas por coincidência estava a olhar para a janela nessa altura. Terá sido então intra-nuvem, de qualquer forma foi em Cacilhas e em Entrecampos sentiu-se como se fosse ali ao pé.

A destacar um fim de tarde/noite muito chuvosos e a avaliar pelos próximos dias assim vai continuar.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mar 2017 às 01:35)

Por aqui tarde e noite bem chuvosas!! 
Começou a chover a partir das 16h de forma moderada, por vezes com períodos mais fortes, e persistente durante várias horas! Por volta das 17h ouvi um forte trovão também, como se fosse aqui perto... (nunca pensei que fosse na margem sul a descarga) 
Actualmente tudo mais calmo, sem chuva nem vento ha algum tempo e ate algumas abertas.
Começa a cair um aguaceiro fraco! 8C de temperatura actual


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2017 às 02:26)

por aqui a noite segue tranquila, como o centro está perto da zona de Lisboa, a chuva está toda a rodar mais para o interior
sigo com *7.5ºC* e um ventinho

edit passado uns 10min: uns chuviscos agora


----------



## felyzardo (25 Mar 2017 às 10:36)

tirada ontem


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2017 às 10:44)

Bom dia a todos. Impressionante o que choveu esta noite. Choveu até ás 8h. Primeiro sem vento sempre moderada a forte e certinha. A partir das 22h com a mesma intensidade mas com vento. Foi uma noite de Inverno! Ás 8h veio sol mas agora já fechou.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2017 às 10:51)

Amanhã promete...uma boa área geográfica com acumulados diarios de 30/40 mm.
Os 2 principais modelos estão valentes.  
_________________

Belas minimas de ontem.
Aqueles *-2,9ºC* de Oriola, Portel, incrível grande inversão.
*4,4ºC* no Cabo Raso, brutal.



img host


----------



## dASk (25 Mar 2017 às 11:49)

Bom dia. Acabei de ver e fotografar uma funnel cloud sobre o estuário do sado. Logo a tarde posto a foto. Mais alguém a viu?


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2017 às 11:52)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia. Acabei de ver e fotografar uma funnel cloud sobre o estuário do sado. Logo a tarde posto a foto. Mais alguém a viu?



 Não vi que não tenho vista para o estuário, mas daqui vejo a célula a passar a caminho do Interior.


----------



## miguel (25 Mar 2017 às 12:01)

A madrugada rendeu alguma chuva, acumulados *3,8mm*

Mínima mais alta *6,7ºC*

Agora sol uma célula a morrer a passar ao lado e temperatura de *14,4ºC*


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Mar 2017 às 12:09)

miguel disse:


> A madrugada rendeu alguma chuva, acumulados *3,8mm*
> 
> Mínima mais alta *6,7ºC*
> 
> Agora sol uma célula a morrer a passar ao lado e temperatura de *14,4ºC*


Fiz pequeno video. Mais logo carrego


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (25 Mar 2017 às 12:10)

miguel disse:


> Não vi que não tenho vista para o estuário, mas daqui vejo a célula a passar a caminho do Interior.


Fiz pequeno vídeo.  Mais tarde carrego


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2017 às 12:10)

Também foi bem audível em Odivelas.

O céu está como o radar de precipitação.


jonas_87 disse:


> Amanhã promete...uma boa área geográfica com acumulados diarios de 30/40 mm.
> Os 2 principais modelos estão valentes.
> _________________
> 
> ...



Ontem em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -4,5ºC.
O que vale é que lá as sementeiras só começam depois da Páscoa. 

Entretanto, o pluviometro da estação do SNIRH de Caneças está de novo entupido.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2017 às 12:22)

AnDré disse:


> Ontem em Várzea da Serra a mínima foi de -4,5ºC.
> O que vale é que lá as sementeiras só começam depois da Páscoa.
> 
> Entretanto, o pluviometro da estação do SNIRH de Caneças está de novo entupido.



Bom valor, isso quer dizer que junto a ribeira mais la para baixo, terá ido talvez aos -5,5ºC pelo menos.
Quanto à estação aí de Caneças, é pena pois amanhã vamos ter um bom evento.
A estação da serra (Malveira da Serra) é que deixou de trabalhar desde de Julho.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2017 às 12:26)

Por aqui já voltou a chuva...


----------



## david 6 (25 Mar 2017 às 12:30)

por aqui choveu final da madrugada que ouvi e já choveu a meio da manhã, por agora o sol espreita entre as nuvens, formam se aguaceiros a sul, veremos se apanho algo, 15.8ºC e um ventinho


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2017 às 12:39)

Por aqui depois de uma noite e madrugada de chuva moderada, ei que agora reina o céu parcialmente nublado e vento moderado.
Agora parece-me que o vento deve de estar a começar a puxar pela chuva.
Bem o GFS está a meter uma bela carga de água para amanhá durante a tarde e noite.

Já esta manhã ouvi as gaivotas a voarem á altitude de um avião comercial, e até os patos bravos, também marcaram a presença.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2017 às 12:55)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Por aqui já voltou a chuva...


Foi um aguaceiro forte com granizo. Já passou.


----------



## Brites (25 Mar 2017 às 13:16)

Finalmente 2 bombas em Pombal! Parece que aquele eco amarelo trás animação mas parece um pouco a oeste!!! Mas já deu para matar saudade dos roncos


----------



## dvieira (25 Mar 2017 às 13:53)

Céu com belas nuvens. Anuncia-se trovoada para breve aqui penso eu.


----------



## DaniFR (25 Mar 2017 às 14:27)

Vai trovejando entre Coimbra e a Figueira da Foz. Alguns períodos de chuva fraca.


----------



## Sanxito (25 Mar 2017 às 14:44)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá o sol vai aquecendo o dia, sigo com 15.3°c e 63%HR. 
A mínima foi de 9.1°c registada pelas 00:00 .

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

Mais um forte aguaceiro...


----------



## nelson972 (25 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

Leiria, 10,0 graus, com esta  vista para norte 







Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (25 Mar 2017 às 16:20)

Este tempo actual com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado é bastante enganador. A sensação térmica só é aceitável ao sol  

Nada faz adivinhar o que se poderá vir a passar amanhã... Só nós (malta da meteo que estamos dentro do assunto) é que temos uma ideia... Ainda assim, não sou nenhuma entidade oficial nem um profissional da área, mas já está "tudo" avisado aqui na zona porque já sabemos como Corroios e arredores se comportam em eventos de inundações potencialmente severas, ainda para mais com o facto da praia-mar ser às 13h40m....


----------



## StormRic (25 Mar 2017 às 17:00)

Lightning disse:


> Este tempo actual com céu pouco nublado e vento moderado é bastante enganador. A sensação térmica só é aceitável ao sol



Sem dúvida, eu que o diga aqui no Casal da Serra em Póvoa de S.Iria.
Frio devido ao vento, com grande contraste entre sol/sombra e/ou desabrigado.

Primavera nas árvores e no aspecto do céu, cumulus mediocris "pipocas" 

13:51 Leste





14:15 Sul





14:16 Sul





16:45 Sul





*14,7ºC *agora, depois de uma máxima de* 16,7ºC* pelas 15:10 (Forte da Casa), e *17,5ºC* / *17,8ºC* em outra estação próxima.

Vento moderado de WSW.


----------



## Pedro Mindz (25 Mar 2017 às 18:10)

Começou a chover com alguma intensidade em Carnide depois de uma tarde com algumas abertas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mar 2017 às 18:17)

Acabou de passar um bom aguaceiro por Telheiras, e parecem vir mais alguns em breve.

10,5°C.


----------



## Tufao André (25 Mar 2017 às 18:21)

Há minutos caiu por aqui um forte aguaceiro acompanhado de rajadas de vento fortes!! Durou pouco tempo, mas molhou bem...
Sinceramente não estava á espera, depois do dia sem grande história por estas bandas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2017 às 18:39)

Por aqui este final de tarde segue bem gelada, o que vale é que a lareira já está a bombar.
Ainda chegou a aqui a cair um aguaceiro por volta das 4:30, mas durou poucos minutos.
O GFS já cortou um pouco na precipitação para a amanhã, mas mesmo assim ainda espero por uma valente rega.


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Mar 2017 às 18:39)

Boa tarde por aqui por volta das 3:30 caiu um aguaceiro forte que durou cerca de 10 minutos, há pouco voltou a cair outro aguaceiro moderado de curta duração amanhã espero um dia bastante chuvoso vamos ver.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mar 2017 às 19:57)

dASk disse:


> Bom dia. Acabei de ver e fotografar uma funnel cloud sobre o estuário do sado. Logo a tarde posto a foto. Mais alguém a viu?


Também vi! Estive pela serra da Arrábida e tentei fotografá-la mas só tinha a GoPro à mão. 
Aqui fica a foto da célula:


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Mar 2017 às 20:45)

Boas,

*11,3ºC

0,6 mm*
__

Apanhei cá um grizo na volta de bike, muito por culpa do vento que soprava forte em sítios específicos aqui do concelho, como por exemplo Zambujeiro, Cabeço de Janes e Cabeço da Malveira da Serra. Estava muito mais vento no ultimo sitio do que por exemplo o Guincho, para mim não é novidade, é so mesmo para partilhar por cá.
________



Tiagolco disse:


> Também vi! Estive pela serra da Arrábida e tentei fotografá-la mas só tinha a GoPro à mão.
> Aqui fica a foto da célula:



Grande foto, aquele paraíso.


----------



## Aspvl (25 Mar 2017 às 22:41)

Boa noite!
Depois de um pequeno aumento na intensidade do vento, um pequeno aguaceiro!


----------



## remember (25 Mar 2017 às 22:55)

Boas, dia muito ventoso e bastante nublado. Nada a relatar a não ser um pequeno aguaceiro por volta das 18h.
Mínima de 7,4ºC e máxima de 17,6ºC, de momento sigo com 9,1ºC

Arco-Íris na altura da passagem do aguaceiro.


----------



## AnDré (25 Mar 2017 às 23:09)

Trovoada para os lados de Sintra.


----------



## Mike26 (25 Mar 2017 às 23:13)

AnDré disse:


> Trovoada para os lados de Sintra.



Confirmo, ainda há pouco ouvi um belo ronco proveniente dessa célula está a passar mesmo aqui ao lado


----------



## Geiras (25 Mar 2017 às 23:20)

Fortissimo trovão ha pouco aqui no Algueirão!


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 04:09)

tarde e noite tranquila, os aguaceiros vão passando todos ao lado agora à noite... tenho 7.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 08:21)

Boas!
Vai chovendo bem por aqui. 
Há trovoada a Oeste do Cabo Espichel. 
_____________________


jonas_87 disse:


> Grande foto, aquele paraíso.


Obrigado!!! 
É único!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 08:49)

Bem, que chuvada!


----------



## AnDré (26 Mar 2017 às 10:07)

jonas_87 disse:


> Bom valor, isso quer dizer que junto a ribeira mais la para baixo, terá ido talvez aos -5,5ºC pelo menos.
> Quanto à estação aí de Caneças, é pena pois amanhã vamos ter um bom evento.
> A estação da serra (Malveira da Serra) é que deixou de trabalhar desde de Julho.



Passei na estação de Caneças há instantes.
Vedaram todo o terreno onde a estação está inserida. Para lá entrar, enchi-me de lama. As ligações da estação parecem estar por um fio. O que é pena, porque os equipamentos parecem estar em óptimo estado. O abandono dá nisto....

Não houve tempo/condições para fotos, a custo lá cheguei ao pluviometro e com um clip desentupi-o.
Mas precisava de ser todo desmontado e limpo como deve ser. Vamos ver se aguenta uns dias.

Vou enviar um outro e-mail para o snirh, e esperar sentado que façam alguma coisa pela estação.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2017 às 11:35)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo. Chuva moderada. Vento fraco. Céu moderado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 11:38)

Depois de uma madrugada de aguaceiros moderados, eis que agora a manhã segue igual.


----------



## dASk (26 Mar 2017 às 11:44)

Aqui fica a foto que tirei ontem do telemóvel à minha chegada a Setúbal da funnel cloud no estuário do Sado.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2017 às 12:02)

Boas

Aqui a chuva já rendeu *7,4mm *e o melhor está por entrar!

*11,4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:05)

Boas,

Sigo com *10 mm.*
O acumulado mensal já vai nos *80 mm*!
Convém lembrar que a media mensal ronda os *55 mm.*

Olhando para o radar ainda há muito para chover, até aqui a intensidade não foi grande coisa, e ainda bem.

Falando da temperatura, está um dia frio, registo apenas *9,8ºC*, mais logo vai aparecer o suspeito do costume, vento.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:13)

AnDré disse:


> Passei na estação de Caneças há instantes.
> Vedaram todo o terreno onde a estação está inserida. Para lá entrar, enchi-me de lama. As ligações da estação parecem estar por um fio. O que é pena, porque os equipamentos parecem estar em óptimo estado. O abandono dá nisto....
> 
> Não houve tempo/condições para fotos, a custo lá cheguei ao pluviometro e com um clip desentupi-o.
> ...



Ha uns tempos quando voltaram a por em funcionamento algumas das estações da rede SNIRH, ainda deu para acreditar que algo estava a mudar na gestão/manutenção das estações, mas afinal parece que não, voltou-se ao mesmo infelizmente.
É de louvar as redes amadoras que apesar de algumas falhas nas instalações entre outras coisas, são cada vez mais importantes, já não temos assim áreas tão vastas sem qualquer estação como  por exemplo ha 5/6 anos atrás.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:37)

Já chove bem por aqui. A manhã tinha-se mantido apenas com chuviscos fracos...


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:42)

vai chovendo fraco, ainda à espera do melhor que virá (espero eu)


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 12:48)

O radar está valente, manchas amarelas a caminho desta zona, lá vai o acumulado disparar. 
A temperatura simplesmente não sobe nada, *10,1ºC. *


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 13:04)

E a chuva moderada a forte continua a cair.
A estação mais perto já marca *13,8 mm*. 
Que belo dia de inverno!


----------



## Sanxito (26 Mar 2017 às 13:12)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá sigo com 10.9°c e 97%HR depois de mínima de 9.6°c pelas 10:00. O acumulado segue nos 18.4 mm e a aumentar. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2017 às 13:24)

Boas!

Aqui por Leiria temos céu encoberto e chuva fraca/moderada com 11ºC . 

O radar promete!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 13:28)

MSantos disse:


> Boas!
> 
> Aqui por Leiria temos céu encoberto e chuva fraca/moderada com 11ºC .
> 
> O radar promete!


A sério? Aqui chove moderado a forte desde as 12h...


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2017 às 13:50)

Continua a chuva moderada por aqui, sem interrupções. O acumulado já passou os 20 mm.
Hoje joguei no euromilhões. A ver se me sai alguma coisa..  para onde irá o prémio?


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Mar 2017 às 13:55)

Por aqui tem estado a chover desde o meio da manhã primeiro começou fraca agora é moderada pelo que vejo no radar  a parte mais activa da frente já está a caminho.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 14:04)

Aqui a chuva certinha continua.


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2017 às 14:06)

Acumulados até agora *15,8mm*

Temperatura de *12,1ºC* 
Rajada máxima *43km/h *


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 14:17)

miguel disse:


> Acumulados até agora *15,8mm*
> 
> Temperatura de *12,1ºC*
> Rajada máxima *43km/h *


Lá diz o ditado não há mal que sempre dure ou seja... seca que não acabe!


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 14:18)

aqui chove moderado certinho há algum tempo, lá para Setúbal está interessante, agora que estou cá é que chove lá


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 14:29)

a aumentar de intensidade agora, 11.6ºC


----------



## Pedro Mindz (26 Mar 2017 às 14:31)

Chove fraco fraquinho por Lisboa.. Desilusão de dia depois de todas as previsões para esta zona


----------



## WMeteo (26 Mar 2017 às 14:32)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui tem chovido de forma fraca desde o início da manhã do dia de hoje. 

Relativamente ao vento, tem soprado de forma fraca a moderada.

A temperatura segue nos *11.ºC*, valor que praticamente se tem mantido desde o início da manhã.


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

luismeteo3 disse:


> A sério? Aqui chove moderado a forte desde as 12h...



Tem chovido de forma de forma consistente, mas sem grandes intensidades, o fator altitude pode ajudar com que chova mais por aí, eu estou quase ao nível do mar. 

Os acumulados aqui pela zona não chegam sequer aos 5mm, pena a estação do MeteoLeiria estar em baixo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 14:42)

MSantos disse:


> Tem chovido de forma de forma consistente, mas sem grandes intensidades, o fator altitude pode ajudar com que chova mais por aí, eu estou quase ao nível do mar.
> 
> Os acumulados aqui pela zona não chegam sequer aos 5mm, pena a estação do MeteoLeiria estar em baixo.


Sim sem dúvida o factor altitude é importante. Por aqui a intensidade não diminuiu, aliás tem aumentado um pouco. Tem chovido bastante nos últimos dias. Foi muito bom para a agricultura!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 14:55)

Pedro Mindz disse:


> Chove fraco fraquinho por Lisboa.. Desilusão de dia depois de todas as previsões para esta zona


Desilusão porquê?  A maior parte das estações amadoras de Lisboa (cidade) têm acumulações superiores a 20 mm. E mais, a linha de instabilidade nem sequer saiu de Lisboa, portanto os acumulados ainda deverão subir...


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2017 às 14:56)

Começou a chover pouco antes das 7h e ainda não parou em toda a zona marginal da Póvoa ao Parque das Nações. Persistente, por vezes moderada com pingos grossos. Lençóis de água já proliferam, Rio Trancão com caudal volumoso mas sem invadir o leito de cheia. Mais fraca agora. Os acumulados do dia rondam os 20mm ou mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 14:59)

O acumulado já vai em* 21,0 mm*, por aqui.


----------



## Geopower (26 Mar 2017 às 15:03)

Chuva moderada e intensa pelo Ribatejo. Chove sem parar desde das 08h da manhã  Vento moderado de sul.


----------



## srr (26 Mar 2017 às 15:05)

6 mm ate agora


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2017 às 15:10)

O acumulado vai em *19,6mm* e a rajada máxima em *50km/h... *finalmente um bom evento


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 15:21)

Chove certinho e direitinho 

Boa dia para ficar em casa.


----------



## srr (26 Mar 2017 às 15:36)

Vem ai o Grosso da "coisa", espero que faça correr os Ribeirinhos,

Esta a aumentar ligeiramente de intensidade, Soma 9 mm.


----------



## srr (26 Mar 2017 às 15:37)

Ontem foi assim :


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 15:41)

Chove torrencialmente desde à 15 min e parece ter tendência para aumentar...


----------



## fhff (26 Mar 2017 às 15:54)

Por Sintra/Colares tem sido ininterrupto. E durante a noite choveu forte. Já levo 24 mm acumulados e não vai ficar por aqui....


----------



## MSantos (26 Mar 2017 às 15:57)

Bela tarde de chuva em Leiria!  

Tem chovido bem por aqui, começo a desconfiar que nenhuma das estações da cidade está a registar bem a precipitação, estou a achar pouco os 3 a 5mm registados.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:02)

MSantos disse:


> Bela tarde de chuva em Leiria!
> 
> Tem chovido bem por aqui, começo a desconfiar que nenhuma das estações da cidade está a registar bem a precipitação, estou a achar pouco os 3 a 5mm registados.


Só? Parece impossível. Tem chovido tanto aqui, e não é assim tão longe. Aqui a chuva não abranda e está bem forte. Um dia de inverno à antiga.


----------



## lm1960 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:04)

Boas,

Por aqui chuviscou durante toda a madrugada, ás 10:00 começou com intensidade de moderada a forte e abrandou há minutos,
não tenho maneira de medir mas devem ter caído 25/30 milimetros nas últimas 6 horas.


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mar 2017 às 16:17)

Grande dia de chuva por aqui também, tal como o previsto!
Desde os últimos aguaceiros da madrugada que tem chovido, embora de forma mais persistente e intensa desde as 7h e ainda não parou!!! Incrivel a persistência desta chuva que apenas tem variado a sua intensidade, desde fraca a moderada ou mesmo forte em alguns períodos. Não houve trovoada ainda e o vento sopra fraco a moderado de SE (menos vento que o previsto...)
Levo já acumulados, segundo a estação do IPMA para a Amadora, (até as 15h) *23 mm*!  E sempre a somar, visto que ainda chove, mas mais fraco.
Temperatura pouco tem variado e tem andado entre os 10ºC e os 12ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:32)

*19 mm
10,9ºC*
Chove moderado
Vento moderado a forte com rajadas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:35)

fhff disse:


> Por Sintra/Colares tem sido ininterrupto. E durante a noite choveu forte. Já levo 24 mm acumulados e não vai ficar por aqui....



A estação de Ulgueira segue com *27 mm.*


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:41)

foi belo dia de chuva continua , agora já acalmou vai caindo uns pingos, é provavel que ainda caia mais uns aguaceiros, curioso assim que a chuva passou o vento aumentou um pouco de intensidade


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 16:59)

O vento está a aumentar com rajadas fortes. A chuva continua a cair bem...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:02)

*23,3 mm* de acumulados.
Para mais tarde recordar: 





O céu já começa a abrir a sul.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:07)

Por aqui vai chovendo de forma persistente desde o meio dia, esta chuva vale ouro para a agricultura.
O acumulado vai em 15 mm.


----------



## Sanxito (26 Mar 2017 às 17:29)

Boas. 
Por cá sigo com 13.6°c e 86%HR.
O acumulado está nos 26.4 mm, a rajada máxima atingiu os 42 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:34)

Chuva forte de novo...


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 17:39)

Cenário atual:




Vai chovendo moderado novamente.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:50)

Chove bem em  Cacilhas


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 17:52)

*24 mm* de acumulado diário.
*94 mm* de acumulado mensal, mais um mês tranquilo.


----------



## StormRic (26 Mar 2017 às 17:54)

Aguaceiro torrencial na Tapada das Mercês, depois de uma aberta azul.


----------



## srr (26 Mar 2017 às 18:00)

Ja passou o "grosso" 16mm


----------



## miguel (26 Mar 2017 às 18:11)

Acumulados *20,4mm* e rajada máxima de *60km/h *


----------



## windchill (26 Mar 2017 às 18:12)

Pela margem sul, depois de uma tarde bem regada, vão surgindo algumas celulas a prometer uns quantos aguaceiros...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-G930F através de Tapatalk


----------



## DRC (26 Mar 2017 às 18:16)

Boa tarde,
Acaba de passar um aguaceiro muito forte agora mesmo pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, com pingas enormes. 
Foi o momento de maior intensidade de precipitação em todo o dia.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:19)

já faz sol  ,muito escuro para o interior

acumulado até agora *19.2mm*, bem bom 

radar deixou de funcionar


----------



## windchill (26 Mar 2017 às 18:22)

O centro da depressão está relativamente perto da AML....


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mar 2017 às 18:23)

Passada a frente, começa o pós-frontal já com alguns aguaceiros a surgir. Aqui pouco intensos, mas nas redondezas vê-se que são bem intensos...
Mais uma dose de lotaria a começar!! Vão-se aproximando mais alguns vindos de sul


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:28)

Que bela frente esta, parece uma foice 






Máxima: *11,8ºC*
Mínima: *9,4ºC
*
Pressão nos *1002,5 hPa*

Acumulados variam entre os *20 mm e os 30 mm* 

É sempre bom ver Portugal com os pluviómetros todos a acumular, principalmente fora do Inverno! Este evento é muito bom para colmatar a falta de precipitação dos outros meses bem como baixar a temperatura média do mês.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:37)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Que bela frente esta, parece uma foice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A imagem de satélite está fantástica! http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 18:38)

Comboio de células com eco amarelo a caminho de Lisboa.
*27,1 mm*.


----------



## windchill (26 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

Aguaceiro forte!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

Belo aguaceiro há 5 minutos, o pico deve ter durado uns 20 segundos mas foi suficiente para criar lençóis de água.


----------



## Aspvl (26 Mar 2017 às 18:45)

Que belo aguaceiro!!


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 18:56)

Cenário espetacular a Este, há 5 minutos:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2017 às 18:57)

Por Lisboa está uma chuva completamente diluviana  (talvez o facto de estar a andar de carro faça parecer mais intensa do que é)

Muito interessante ver o céu bem negro em todos os quadrantes excepto a Oeste, onde a luz do Sol vai conseguindo passar e criar um cenário brutal mesmo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 18:58)

Por aqui aproveitei uma aberta para ir dar uma espreitadela ao final do meu terreno, que é onde se unem 2 valas, e elas já levavam um bom caudal, cerca de uns 35 a 40 cm de altura de água.
Os solos esses estão saturados, com muitas água sobre o solo.
Os poços estão já com o nivel de água acima do nivel da terra, ou seja vão libertar essa água durante as próximas horas.

Depois das batatas já semeadas na semana passada, agora vou ter de esperar mais umas 2 semanas para poder dar continuidade ás plantações na horta.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:00)

Chuva forte por cá também...


----------



## AndréFrade (26 Mar 2017 às 19:01)

Tentativa de formação de uma funnel cloud no Montijo agora mesmo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (26 Mar 2017 às 19:03)

Mais um forte aguaceiro há 5 minutos!! Passou em cheio aqui desta vez e ate foi prolongado 
Cenario espectacular a Este com um incrível cumulonimbo iluminado por um grande arco-íris!
Chegou a estar um sol radioso e a chover intensamente


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Por Lisboa está uma chuva completamente diluviana
> 
> Muito interessante ver o céu bem negro em todos os quadrantes excepto a Oeste, onde a luz do Sol vai conseguindo passar e criar um cenário brutal mesmo.


Yap:






Com o centro da depressão a aproximar-se, devemos ter um período longo sem chuva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:10)

Agora sim, a chuva parou e o vento é nulo...


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:11)

O céu está com este aspeto para o centro da depressão:


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 19:21)

começa a escurecer a S/SW, eles que se apressem que gostava de os ver ainda de dia


----------



## TiagoLC (26 Mar 2017 às 19:28)

O centro da depressão parece que vai entrar por Setúbal.
Por aqui, o céu voltou a fechar. 
Acumulado total, até agora, de hoje: *27,2 mm*.


----------



## Lightning (26 Mar 2017 às 19:52)

Numa viagem de Corroios para Alverca, com partida às 17h, o cenário intercalou entre o céu completamente negro com arco-íris duplos, algumas abertas, e alguns aguaceiros.

Alverca para Corroios, por 4 vezes tive que meter os 4 piscas e até ligar as luzes de nevoeiro, deixei de ver a estrada completamente, em plena auto-estrada ia a 30 km/h. O aguaceiro mais intenso que apanhei foi às 18:12h. 

Resultado deste tempo, 4 despistes, observados na ida e volta, todos eles com a mesma causa - excesso de velocidade em curvas tramadas... Nenhum deles com feridos a registar mas em 3 desses 4 casos as viaturas ficaram boas para a sucata...


----------



## Candy (26 Mar 2017 às 19:59)

Boas, (boas quer dizer...)

Por Peniche foi o dia inteiro de chuva com peridos bastante forte! Frio com'o raio... Vento à mistura... 

Por agora estamos com um intervalo... E o vento aumentou.
E acho que vou levar com mais chuva outra vez!!! Pelo movimento das células vem aí mais.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 20:14)

tanto tempo que o aguaceiro demora que já se pôs de noite :C

10ºC, aguaceiro a aproximação lenta


----------



## Candy (26 Mar 2017 às 20:23)

Voltou a chuva! Cai fortíssimo e vem com vento forte! No facebook a malta que mora junto à marginal norte, de Peniche, está-se tudo a queixar da força da chuva e das rajadas de vento que vieram de repente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2017 às 20:40)

Eco amarelo agora sobre a zona de Alcobaça, e Porto de Mós, e parece que está mais precipitação para entrar para terra.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 20:47)

Volta a chover por aqui.


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 21:02)

chove moderado  com *10ºC*


----------



## jonekko (26 Mar 2017 às 21:12)

Boa tarde, depois de um dia de chuva moderada e por vezes intensa, deixo umas fotos que tirei a partir da minha casa e também de há pouco na serra da Amoreira!

http://imgur.com/Y3Y83Zj
http://imgur.com/XkhOzhu
http://imgur.com/MUWDDSa
http://imgur.com/E2XehJJ
http://imgur.com/hins3hf


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 21:15)

Volta a chuva moderada a forte...
Edit: Torrencial agora!


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:09)

Dados de hoje

Temperatura máxima: *11,9ºC*
Temperatura minima: *8,9ºC*
Rajada máxima: *51 km/h*
Acumulado: *25 mm*


Informação mais detalhada da precipitação neste evento por cá.
22/03/2017: *3,8 mm*
23/03/2017: *6,1 mm*
24/03/2017: *13,3 mm*
25/03/2017: *0,6 mm*
26/03/2017: *25,0 mm
*

*
*


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:24)

Chuva torrencial outra vez!


----------



## david 6 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:40)

volta a chuva em geral fraca, por vezes uns momentos mais moderados  *9.9ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (26 Mar 2017 às 22:46)

Estação de Belas acumulou *34 mm*, IPMA Amadora acumulou *31 mm*, o que faria deste o dia mais chuvoso do ano! Dias acima de 30 mm em Lisboa já são raros, muito mais raro em Março. Até é mais comum em Abril lol 

A avariada estação de Barcarena acumulou 53 mm  

Agora parece que vamos ter uma madrugada mais calma.


----------



## António josé Sales (26 Mar 2017 às 22:52)

Por aqui têm  estado a chover desde o meio da manhã moderado a forte e mesmo agora da parte da noite está a chover com muita intensidade.
Que belo dia de inverno.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2017 às 23:00)

António josé Sales disse:


> Por aqui têm  estado a chover desde o meio da manhã moderado a forte e mesmo agora da parte da noite está a chover com muita intensidade.
> Que belo dia de inverno.


A chuva que está a cair é absurda. Que pena não ter um pluviómetro para não serem só palavras. Estou dentro de casa com a TV alta e ouço perfeitamente a chuva a cair na rua, isto dura já à bastante tempo.


----------



## vortex (26 Mar 2017 às 23:52)

Boa noite. Acumulado : 51,6mm. Temp actual 10,3ºC (máx.12,3ºC e min. 8,5ºC). Hr92%. Vento de S/SW fraco. Pressão 1011.7Hpa (a subir).


----------



## vortex (27 Mar 2017 às 00:23)

Bom aguaceiro agora!


----------



## Sanxito (27 Mar 2017 às 01:00)

Boa noite. 
Finalizei o dia com 30.0mm, este mês está com um total de 76.0 mm. A. Máxima ficou pelos 13.7°c e a mínima desceu aos 9.6°c. 
Agora sigo com 12.1°c e 91%HR. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2017 às 01:05)

Ontem *dia 26*, *domingo* de chuva memorável. Entre as muitas imagens captadas no périplo automóvel habitual, estas de um brilhantíssimo arco-íris duplo, já quando o centro depressionário se aproximava da costa, cerca das 19h (18h utc). Qualidade de imagem inferior por serem tiradas do interior da viatura em movimento e sob chuva.

*17:54 utc*











*17:58 utc*










*17:59 utc*










*18:03 utc* Viaduto da CREL em Loures


----------



## Tufao André (27 Mar 2017 às 01:12)

Termino o dia bem chuvoso com um excelente acumulado de *31,5 mm*! 
Agora tudo mais calmo, já sem chuva e algumas abertas. Ainda choveu mais um pouco pela hora de jantar, mas nada de especial...
Vento fraco e *10ºC *


----------



## StormRic (27 Mar 2017 às 01:26)

O arco-íris não existe em lugar algum, é um mero efeito óptico ligado à posição do observador. Acompanha este enquanto o sol, ou outra fonte pontual de luz, se situar na direcção contrária àquela onde o observador vê o centro do arco, e que ilumina uma cortina de chuva.

Filmagem possível dentro de automóvel no viaduto da CREL em Loures, ontem dia 26, sob chuva moderada.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2017 às 01:57)

StormRic disse:


> Ontem *dia 26*, *domingo* de chuva memorável. Entre as muitas imagens captadas no périplo automóvel habitual, estas de um brilhantíssimo arco-íris duplo, já quando o centro depressionário se aproximava da costa, cerca das 19h (18h utc). Qualidade de imagem inferior por serem tiradas do interior da viatura em movimento e sob chuva.



Grandes registos como sempre! 


Dia marcado pela chuva aqui também em Leiria, sem grandes torrencialidades, o ideal para repor aquíferos sem causar grande erosão.
Venham mais alguns dias assim nesta Primavera!


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2017 às 11:48)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu nublado com abertas em Leiria, tivemos alguma chuva ao inicio da manhã, mas a tendência será de diminuição da probabilidade de ocorrência de aguaceiros ao longo do dia de hoje.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2017 às 12:08)

StormRic disse:


> O arco-íris não existe em lugar algum, é um mero efeito óptico ligado à posição do observador. Acompanha este enquanto o sol, ou outra fonte pontual de luz, se situar na direcção contrária àquela onde o observador vê o centro do arco, e que ilumina uma cortina de chuva.
> 
> Filmagem possível dentro de automóvel no viaduto da CREL em Loures, ontem dia 26, sob chuva moderada.



Também tive quase essa sorte. enquanto estava na A8. Porém, nessa altura o arco-íris já se ia desvanecendo, e a _proximidade_ não era tanta como a que conseguiste (ou pela falta de intensidade do arco-íris parece que não).

Parece que há um pote de ouro algures perto de minha casa, acho que vou começar a procurá-lo 

Fica o possível registo em vídeo:


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2017 às 12:40)

*16,6ºC*, pessoalmente assim está bem melhor.
Foi um bom evento de frio.
________

@StormRic   volta e meia passo num sitio que conheces bem, Cabeço do Vento, aquilo é mesmo inacreditável, chega a estar quase tanto vento como na peninha, claro que para afirmar  isto  tenho que ter algum cuidado, ver se faço mais registos de vento por lá. A própria ausência de árvores é perfeitamente normal, aquilo é extremo, há uma semana atrás  andei por lá, tanto eu como as pessoas que estavam comigo ficámos a rasca dos ouvidos.


----------



## MSantos (27 Mar 2017 às 12:58)

Acabou de passar um aguaceiro forte em Leiria, até fazia "fumo"! 

Estão 14ºC nas estações da zona.


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2017 às 13:04)

Boas

Aqui não choveu nada ainda hoje, tudo ao lado voltou os aguaceiros é sempre a mesma fiascada aqui lol Estão uns amenos *17,4ºC* com vento moderado.


----------



## Sanxito (27 Mar 2017 às 13:08)

Boa tarde.
Por cá sigo com 0.6 mm acumulados entre as 3 e as 4 da manhã. A mínima ficou pelos 12°c e agora tenho 16.4°c. 


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

Boa tarde a todos. Chove torrencialmente agora. Dia marcado por vários aguaceiros moderados desde as 11h. A sensação de tempo frio continua...


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2017 às 13:42)

aguaceiros todos ao lado... voltei para Setúbal, voltei para a pasmaceira 
Como te percebo miguel


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2017 às 13:45)

david 6 disse:


> aguaceiros todos ao lado... voltei para Setúbal, voltei para a pasmaceira
> Como te percebo miguel



 Vá lá tão a cair os primeiros pingos do dia ehehe já acumulou 0,4mm


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Mar 2017 às 13:45)

Boas!
Caiu um aguaceiro por aqui, há 30 minutos. Está bastante abafado. 
O acumulado segue nos *0,6 mm*.


----------



## hurricane (27 Mar 2017 às 13:50)

A região de Leiria a ser fortemente atingida esta manhã. Sempre a chover bem e tempo frio. Quem diria.


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2017 às 13:54)

miguel disse:


> Vá lá tão a cair os primeiros pingos do dia ehehe já acumulou 0,4mm



aqui nas Praias está um sol abrasador  muito escuro para o lado de Setúbal, também para N e NE


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2017 às 13:59)

Já passou, a ver se aquele aguaceiro de Sesimbra chega cá com a mesma actividade.

15,7ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Mar 2017 às 15:14)

Chegou aqui bateu no escudo e esfumou logo, ainda assim os aguaceiros da ultima hora renderam *1,0mm* 

*16,6ºC*


----------



## david 6 (27 Mar 2017 às 16:48)

eu depois fui a setúbal e ainda apanhei com o resto do aguaceiro ainda deu uma chuva em geral fraca, tava na zona do quebedo


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Mar 2017 às 19:18)

Boas,

A máxima hoje subiu bem, registei *17,7ºC*
Agora estão: *15,1ºC
*
Hoje  a meio da tarde na serra, vertente norte a 350 mts de altitude
Célula algures para Pêro Pinheiro/ Cheleiros.
Enquanto andei pela serra, não caiu qualquer aguaceiro, a temperatura rondava os 14ºC, isto à cota 350mts-420 mts.



photo hosting sites


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mar 2017 às 19:56)

Depois de uma madrugada de aguaceiros, e só voltou a cair uns aguaceiros perto da 1 da tarde, mas durou pouco tempo. 
Acumulado de hoje: 0.51 mm
Ontem foi uma belo acumulado de 20.6 mm, o que deixou os solos bem recarregados de água, agora mesmo como o sol que se avizinha por aí, o solo á superfície ainda vai manter a humidade por muito tempo, o que é muito bom.


----------



## Guilherme (27 Mar 2017 às 21:35)

Boas. Resumodo dia: De manhã ainda houve uns aguaceiros por vezes fortes mas a rapidamente a ser escassos e fracos. Durante a tarde não houve nada de especial só um vento moderado de NW que veio a diminuir. Até amanhã


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2017 às 00:44)

Boa noite. 
O dia terminou com 0.6 mm acumulados, a mínima foi quase à meia noite com 11.8°c, e a máxima já subiu bem, chegou aos 18.2°c.
Agora sigo pra cama com 11.6°c e 95%HR. 
Boa noite pessoal. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (28 Mar 2017 às 07:38)

Boas.

O dia aqui começa sem se ver nada. Nevoeiro cerrado, 9,6ºC.

Mínima de *7,7ºC*.

EDIT 08:07 - A8 Loures


----------



## Geopower (28 Mar 2017 às 09:27)

Bom dia. Manhã de nevoeiro cerrado. Visível no satélite ao longo de todo o vale do Tejo. 11,7*C.


----------



## MSantos (28 Mar 2017 às 09:51)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca de Sol em Leiria com muito orvalho sobre as superfícies. 

Hoje e amanha teremos umas tréguas no que diz respeito à precipitação e uma subida das temperaturas!


----------



## criz0r (28 Mar 2017 às 09:52)

Bom dia, fiquei muito surpreendido quando acordei e fui à janela, nevoeiro cerradíssimo talvez ainda mais que em alguns dias do passado Outono/Inverno.

O nevoeiro ainda não levantou, muito pelo contrário vai persistindo deixando assim o ambiente relativamente frio e húmido. Excelente


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Mar 2017 às 10:10)

Minima: *8,3ºC*
Não esperava tal descida.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2017 às 10:54)

Bom dia. 
Por cá o nevoeiro ainda se mantém e a temperatura é de 12.5°c com a humidade nos 98%.
A mínima foi de 9.2°c pelas 7:00 e o pluviometro registou 0.2 mm,  alguma água acumulada com o último aguaceiro de ontem com o nevoeiro a fazer o resto está madrugada. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (28 Mar 2017 às 12:04)

manhã com algum nevoeiro, agora o sol já brilha


----------



## Guilherme (28 Mar 2017 às 13:52)

Alguma nubelosidade a andar ao sabor do vento moderado de sul, 17°c.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2017 às 18:04)

Boa tarde. 
Sol a reinar, máxima de 20.2°c pelas 15:36. Agora sigo com 18.7°c e 55%HR. 
O vento é fraco de SW. 2.4 Km/h

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mar 2017 às 20:07)

Hoje por aqui o dia acordou também com nevoeiro cerrado.
O resto do dia foi de sol, e já se notou bem a subida da temperatura máxima.
Os ribeiros já estão de novo recarregados, devido ás últimas chuvadas.


----------



## Sanxito (28 Mar 2017 às 20:22)

Boa noite. 
Agora sem sol a temperatura vai descendo, 14.6°c e 90%HR, vai ser mais uma noite fresca. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Mar 2017 às 00:27)

Tarde para aproveitar o sol que mal aqueceu durante a semana, apesar de ainda se sentir fresco. 

Máxima: *17,8ºC*
Mínima: *9,4ºC
*
Estamos a 2 dias de Abril águas mil, vamos ver o que nos trás!


----------



## Sanxito (29 Mar 2017 às 01:14)

Hora de ir pra cama.
11.7°c e 96%HR. 
Vento nulo. 
Boa noite pessoal. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (29 Mar 2017 às 09:25)

Bom dia.
Por cá o panorama hoje é este...





10.9°c e 98%HR. 
A mínima desceu aos 9.8°c.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2017 às 09:45)

Bons dias.

Mais uma manhã de nevoeiro intenso por aqui. Porém, já está a levantar e o Sol já brilha, ao contrário de ontem que ainda demorou algumas horas.

Mínima de *8,8ºC*.

Fotografia às 08:35:







Estado actual:


----------



## MSantos (29 Mar 2017 às 10:57)

Bom dia!

Tal como ontem. hoje temos aqui em Leiria uma manhã luminosa com muito Sol e pouca nuvens. Por aqui já temos a esta hora temperaturas de 18/19ºC.


----------



## miguel (29 Mar 2017 às 13:03)

Boas

Mínima de 8,2ºC

Agora sol e algum calor, estão 21,7ºC com vento fraco


----------



## Guilherme (29 Mar 2017 às 13:47)

Vou estar uns dias fora por isso não vou estar online.
Por agora sol radiante com vento moderado de SW


----------



## Sanxito (29 Mar 2017 às 14:12)

Boa tarde. 
Por cá demorou a subir, mas já segue nos 22.2°c e 48%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (29 Mar 2017 às 14:38)

Por cá não houve nevoeiro de manhã. 
Neste momento, o sol já aquece bem. 
De manhã, em Lisboa:




Fonte


----------



## Sanxito (29 Mar 2017 às 15:57)

Máxima do dia de 23.1°c.
Por agora 22.7°c e 49%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2017 às 19:30)

O dia de hoje já foi bem ameno, o que me obrigou a vestir os calções.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mar 2017 às 21:56)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *8,2ºC*/ *17,0ºC*
Extremos térmicos de hoje: *9,9ºC* / *19,9ºC*

T.actual: *12,8ºC
*
O vento tem estado calmo, sopra apenas fraco.
Rajada máxima de uns míseros *20 km/h.*


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2017 às 00:11)

Boa noite. 
Sigo com 13.6°c e 86%HR, o vento é nulo


Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2017 às 00:45)

Tarde soalheira de Primavera, com *21,3ºC* de máxima.

Algumas árvores ainda despidas, outras já mais compostas, assim caminhamos para tudo verdinho


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2017 às 09:19)

Bom dia, mais uma manhã a despertar com algum nevoeiro nas zonas abrigadas, porém nada comparado com o início da semana.

Neste momento, ainda se nota alguma neblina em suspensão mas já em rápida dissipação, perspectiva-se mais um bom dia Primaveril.


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2017 às 10:12)

Bom dia. 
Mais uma manhã com muita humidade mas sem a presença do nevoeiro por aqui, deu uma minima de 10.3°c pelas 7:40.
Agora segue a temperatura nos 14.2°c ainda com bastante humidade 89%HR. O vento segue nulo. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (30 Mar 2017 às 13:11)

Boas

Mínima de 9,1ªC

Agora nuvens altas e o sol a espreitar com uma temperatura bem amena de 21,4ºC

Mais um mês com precipitação abaixo da média, termino com 65,4mm este mês


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2017 às 13:38)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 9,1ªC
> 
> ...


Abaixo da média? qual é a média para Setúbal?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (30 Mar 2017 às 13:44)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 9,1ªC
> 
> ...



A média em Setúbal para o mês de Março é de 53,3mm...


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mar 2017 às 13:48)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A média em Setúbal para o mês de Março é de 53,3mm...


Sim, essa é a de 1981-2010, a de 1971-2000 é de 47,1mm.


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Mar 2017 às 14:35)

Boas!
O dia segue mais nublado e mais abafado que ontem à mesma hora. Não tenho como medir a temperatura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2017 às 15:05)

Boa tarde a todos. O tempo está a mudar. Está abafado e já fechou. No radar já se vê a frente a chegar...


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2017 às 15:12)

Boa tarde!

Dia primaveril em Leiria, com temperaturas amenas, sol e algumas nuvens altas.
No entanto, como disse e bem o @luismeteo3 o radar não engana!


----------



## MSantos (30 Mar 2017 às 15:15)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima de 9,1ªC
> 
> ...



Miguel, desta vez não foi abaixo da média, foi ligeiramente acima!


----------



## criz0r (30 Mar 2017 às 16:23)

Boas , excelente dia de Primavera, calor q.b e uma aragem bem fresquinha. Devia ser assim todos os anos, pelo menos nesta altura.


----------



## guisilva5000 (30 Mar 2017 às 18:31)

Belo dia de primavera, céu com uma diversidade de nuvens grande desde que o dia começou. 

Olaias a encherem a paisagem de rosa carregado, a roubar por completo o papel principal  E que bem bonitas que são!

Mínima: *11,2ºC*
Máxima: *20,7ºC*


----------



## Sanxito (30 Mar 2017 às 18:40)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje a mínima ficou pelos 10.3°c é a máxima atingiu os 22.2°c pelas 14:25. O vento esteve ausente até por voltas das 13. Agora sigo com 17.3°c e 76%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mar 2017 às 19:52)

O dia de hoje, já foi muito diferente do de ontem, visto que hoje mal se viu o sol, estando o céu muito nublado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2017 às 20:01)

Primeiros aguaceiros muito fracos que mal dão para molhar o chão...


----------



## criz0r (31 Mar 2017 às 10:01)

Bom dia, o dia de palha ontem deu apenas para uns pingos minúsculos ao final da tarde, o único destaque vai somente para o aspecto do céu.

A manhã prossegue aqui por Entrecampos com céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mar 2017 às 10:53)

Boas,

Sigo com 15,1ºC.
Ontem andei pelos arredores da serra de Montejunto, mais propriamente Vilar e Cadaval.
Para alem de ser uma zona bem bonita nota-se que tem chovido bem por lá, algumas vinhas com solos saturados e paisagem verdejante a perder vista.
Como é uma zona de inversões, junto a quinta do Gradil, por exemplo apanhei 7ºC.
________

Acabo o mês com  *95 mm*, quase o dobro da precipitação media para Março !
A seca sempre andou longe por cá e continua.
Nos próximos 10 dias não se vê nada de especial, nem chuva nem ventanias, basicamente temperaturas amenas e pouco mais.


----------



## MSantos (31 Mar 2017 às 13:54)

Boa tarde! 

Dia de Sol com algumas nuvens dispersas pelo céu aqui, mas algo ventoso!

Temperaturas entre os 17 e os 20ºC nas estação da cidade.


----------



## miguel (31 Mar 2017 às 14:01)

Boas

Mínima alta de *13,2ºC*

Agora céu limpo com vento nulo e *20,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (31 Mar 2017 às 14:09)

a noite passada fui para a night em Setúbal e por volta das 3h, 3h e pouco +ou- chuviscou!


----------



## Sanxito (31 Mar 2017 às 15:50)

Boa tarde. 
Hoje tive uma mínima mais baixa do que esperava, com 16°c por volta da 1 da manhã não contava com a descida até aos 11.4°c pelas 7 horas. A máxima está nos 18.9°c e por agora sigo com 18.6°c e 62%HR. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (31 Mar 2017 às 20:43)

Boa noite a todos. Para minha surpresa está a chover bem. Os beirais já correm bem! 

Edit: Já não chove mas deixou tudo bem regado... os beirais ainda correm apesar de já ter parado de chover.


----------



## Sanxito (31 Mar 2017 às 21:41)

Boa noite. 
Dias sem grande história, a máxima chegou aos 19.0°c a mínima desceu aos 11.4°c. O vento o atingiu os 21 Km/h. 
Por agora sigo com 14.4°c e 83%HR.  

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## guisilva5000 (31 Mar 2017 às 23:17)

Mínima:* 11,7ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*

Que grande final de mês que tivemos, depois de no início termos uma anomalia de *+2ºC* na máxima, agora nem sequer chega aos* +0,5ºC*. Mais boas notícias, a anomalia da mínima voltou aos negativos, como já era hábito. A precipitação total foi, claramente, acima da média, finalmente! 

Foi um óptimo mês, que venham mais assim!


----------



## criz0r (3 Abr 2017 às 09:46)

Bons dias! A semana começa com muito sol e céu pouco nublado por uma fina camada de Cirrus. 

Destaque deste fim de semana, vai para os dois aguaceiros de granizo fortes que apanhei na noite de Sexta para Sábado quando estava a caminho do Porto. Foi a 1ª vez que tive de parar em plena Auto-Estrada devido aos lençóis de água, nem na Serra da Estrela me aconteceu tal coisa quando começou a nevar.

O restante fim de semana foi solarengo e com algum calor no Domingo.


----------



## belem (3 Abr 2017 às 10:28)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Sigo com 15,1ºC.
> Ontem andei pelos arredores da serra de Montejunto, mais propriamente Vilar e Cadaval.
> ...



Em Sintra ainda deve ter chovido mais!


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Abr 2017 às 13:29)

belem disse:


> Em Sintra ainda deve ter chovido mais!



Sim acredito que sim, é uma pena não termos dados, por exemplo uma estação em Chão de Meninos, que chega a ter cota 300 mts,  era interessante, pois deve ter regularmente acumulados bem elevados.


----------

